# OWL-Terminplanung Ausflüge Bikeparks



## RolfK (21. März 2011)

Der Frühling ist da und bald öffnen auch wieder die Bikeparks ihre Pforten.

Bestünde vielleicht bei einigen von den Enduristen/Downhillern unter euch wie bei mir auch das Verlangen, an einem Samstag oder Sonntag Ende Mai - Anfang Juni mal einen kleinen Tagesausflug in Richtung Bikepark Braunlage zu starten?

Würde mich freuen, wenn wir eine anständige OWL-Horde zusammen bekämen und den Harzern mal zeigen, wo der Frosch die Locken hat


----------



## Freeride1993 (21. März 2011)

Ich wäre auf jeden Fall dabei, wenn ich irgendwie dahinkommen kann (noch nicht 18 ).... Wer ist dem am Wochenende vom 15-17.4 in Willingen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JENSeits (21. März 2011)

Ich wäre dabei Rolf 
Ich werde öfters nach Willingen und Winterberg runterfahren - vllt ergibt sich ja die Chance dich mitzunehmen 


LG Jens


----------



## RolfK (21. März 2011)

In Winterberg war ich letztes Jahr zu oft, das kann ich ersma nicht mehr sehen. Nach Willingen würd ich aber ab und zu mal mitkommen. Blos das mich wer mitnimmt, ist eher schlecht weil von dir aus ein zu großer Zeitverlust und Umweg denke ich. Von hier fahre ich nach Willingen ca. 1h5m, etwas mehr bei Touriverkehr 

Wegen Braunlage stelle ich dann noch ne Doodle-Umfrage ein, da können dann alle nen Häkchen setzen, wann's passt.


----------



## Surfjunk (22. März 2011)

Bock hätte ich, muss mir nur noch ein wenig Schutz kaufen.
Das ist aber schnell gemacht.


----------



## RolfK (22. März 2011)

Sauber 

Ich brauch auch noch was für die Ellbogen, meine Schutzjacke hab ich verkauft.

Sodele,* hier könnt ihr euch eintragen*, wann es passt.

Ich könnte noch jemanden aus dem Raum Lemgo - Detmold mitnehmen, denn kann man sich den Sprit teilen


----------



## Saschka88 (25. März 2011)

ich wäre wohl auch an einigen Wochenenden dabei.

Ob mit Fahrrad oder nur zum Fotografieren wird spontan entschieden.


----------



## Rischer (25. März 2011)

Ich würde natrülich auch gern mit. Deshalb hoffe ich auf nette Personen, die mich mitnehmen könnten, natürlich gegen Spritgeld!


----------



## JENSeits (25. März 2011)

Wenn dein Rad reinpasst ist das gar kein Thema!
Ich komme an ne Bude in Winterberg ran ....


----------



## Saschka88 (25. März 2011)

JENSeits schrieb:


> Wenn dein Rad reinpasst ist das gar kein Thema!
> Ich komme an ne Bude in Winterberg ran ....



Jens drück dich mal klarer aus


----------



## Ins4n3 (28. März 2011)

Braunlage klingt super!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Saschka88 (29. März 2011)

Wie siehts den an dem Wochenende um den 8.April aus ?

Jemand Lust auf eine geballte Ladung Action ?

Ich will nicht mehr lange warten und will wilde downhiller fotografieren die durch den Wald springen, fliegen oder auch den Boden mit der Nase pflügen 


Am besten wäre so 3-4 Leute die ordentlich für Action vor der Kameralinse sorgen können. 

immerhin wollte hier doch jemand der HARZern zeigen wo der Frosch die locken hat 

Gruß
Sanja


----------



## JENSeits (29. März 2011)

Also ich wäre dabei - auch wenn's da mit der Action nicht passen wird.
Ich würde Niklas (aka Rischer) vorschlagen - der sorgt gut für Action vor der Linse!
Er wüsste bestimmt auch noch ein paar Leute mit Schieberädern 

LG Jens


----------



## Saschka88 (29. März 2011)

Super Jens.
Wären wir schonmal zu zweit und das mit der Action kriegen wir bei dir auch hin 

Schubsen dich einfach den steilsten Berg runter und dann kannst du mal zusehen wie du runterkommst  
Action ist dann garantiert 


Gucken wir mal ob der Niklas sich in den nächsten Tagen hier meldet.



War da nicht was, dass du eien Hütte in Winterberg organisieren kannst ?

Wie groß, wo, wie viel Scheine ?


----------



## Tabletop84 (29. März 2011)

Ich bin jetzt fürs Sommersemester auch wieder in Paderborn und die Zugverbindungen nach Winterberg/Willingen sind ja sehr bescheiden. (Ganz zu schweigen vom Harz)

Würde mich freuen wenn mich jemand mitnimmt - natürlich gegen Spritgeld.


----------



## Saschka88 (29. März 2011)

Tabletop84 schrieb:


> Ich bin jetzt fürs Sommersemester auch wieder in Paderborn und die Zugverbindungen nach Winterberg/Willingen sind ja sehr bescheiden. (Ganz zu schweigen vom Harz)
> 
> Würde mich freuen wenn mich jemand mitnimmt - natürlich gegen Spritgeld.



Müssen dann mal schauen wer wie große Autos hat


----------



## Rischer (29. März 2011)

So, da meldet sich DERD) Niklas mal...

Also am 8. muss ich eig Bezirksmeisterschaften vom Handball spielen, aber da sag ich dass lieber ab und komm mit euch mit

(vllt is das Speil auch nich am 8., bin da nich so im Bilde^^)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Saschka88 (29. März 2011)

Rischer schrieb:


> So, da meldet sich DERD) Niklas mal...
> 
> Also am 8. muss ich eig Bezirksmeisterschaften vom Handball spielen, aber da sag ich dass lieber ab und komm mit euch mit
> 
> (vllt is das Speil auch nich am 8., bin da nich so im Bilde^^)



Dann mach dir mal ein Bild und gebe nochmal bescheid.


----------



## Rischer (30. März 2011)

8. April geht!


----------



## JENSeits (30. März 2011)

Da werde ich dann daheim bleiben müssen, da ich Berufsschule habe. Da komme ich leider erst (frühstens) gegen Mittag weg und dann lohnt sich der Weg nicht. 
Ich bin aber nach den Ferien definitiv dabei!

Sprich:

- 9ten bis 10ten
- ab 16ten


----------



## Rischer (30. März 2011)

am 8ten genau hab ich auch noch schule, es geht ja auch um das Wochenende beim 8 April, sprich 9+10. April

Fragt sich nur welcher bikepark da schon auf hat, willingen macht da gerade auf, und da is es dann so voll...das is mist!


----------



## JENSeits (30. März 2011)

Fahren wir in deinen Park Niklas 
Was sagt der Geiskopf? Was sagt Braunlage?


----------



## Rischer (30. März 2011)

Geißkopf^^...das is mal echt zu weit, braunlage macht noch nicht auf.
zu mir könnt ihr kommen. Hier aber keine Orte nennen!!!


----------



## JENSeits (30. März 2011)

Keine Sorge  Sonst editiert ich das so flott wie möglich.

Was gibt's denn sonst tolles in der Umgebung? Man könnte natürlich auch nen Treffen machen in unserer Nähe. Sprich Porta, Osna oder ähnliches


----------



## Freeride1993 (30. März 2011)

Ist wer am 9./10.4. in Willingen ? Ich werd wahrscheinlich hinfahren,  auch wenns verdammt voll werden wird^^


----------



## Rischer (30. März 2011)

Ich weiß nich so recht, hab eigendlich kein Bock Geld dafür auszugeben wenn es brechend voll ist. Da hab ich lieber noch ein bissl Geduld. Vllt die Woche danach, da fangen Ferien an (glaub ich zumindest^^).

Da an dem WE winterberg auch aufmacht verteilt sich das ganze auch noch mehr.


----------



## JENSeits (30. März 2011)

Und du glaubst da wird es besser? NEVER! 

Ich nehm mir nach den Ferien nen Tag Urlaub und dann geht's runter


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rischer (30. März 2011)

ok, dann seh ich zu das ich da 'krank' bin^^

In den Ferien will ich aber auch paar mal hin


----------



## JENSeits (30. März 2011)

wir schauen Freitag mal ob dein Rad mit ins Auto past und dann reden wir drüber


----------



## Ikarus79 (9. April 2011)

Würde gerne demnächst zum *Bikepark Kallenhardt *(Warstein) fahren. Der Park kostet nur ca, 9,- und hat einen kleinen Schlepplift. Das Beste-er ist nie wirklich voll und man kann in aller Ruhe fahren.

Würde von Münster aus starten-vielleicht hat ja jemand Lust für eine Tagestour.


----------



## Tabletop84 (13. April 2011)

Ich würde mir gerne mal Winterberg angucken aber mit dem Zug fahr ich da gut dreineinhalb Stunden.

Falls mal jemand aus OWL demnächst da hinfährt und einen Platz im Auto frei hat bitte melden.


----------



## farmersdaughter (29. April 2011)

Ich wäre auch bei einem Wochenend-Trip dabei! 
Vor allem Braunlage interessiert mich sehr!
Noch bin ich eine Bikepark-Jungfrau, aber das kann man dann ja ändern


----------



## RolfK (29. April 2011)

farmersdaughter schrieb:


> Ich wäre auch bei einem Wochenend-Trip dabei!
> Vor allem Braunlage interessiert mich sehr!
> Noch bin ich eine Bikepark-Jungfrau, aber das kann man dann ja ändern




Ja sauber, ein Detmolder. Denn könnten wir zwei ja zusammen fahren, spart Geld . Würde dich dann abholen.

Es haben sich bis jetzt 5 Leute eingetragen und zur Zeit konzentriert sich der Ausflug auf:

1. Sonntag 29.5.
2. Samstag 4.6.
3. Sonntag 5.6.

Da hätten alle 5 Zeit.

Hier nochmal der Link zum Eintragen


----------



## Tabletop84 (29. April 2011)

Hab mich auch mal eingetragen aber zwei Tage kann ich wohl wegen Blockseminaren nicht. Habt ihr überhaupt noch Platz im Auto?


----------



## RolfK (29. April 2011)

Also ich kann maximal eine Person mitnehmen, da ich die Bikes auf dem Heckträger transportiere und da gehen nur 2 drauf. Im Auto noch eins sieht schlecht aus wegen Platzmangel. Ich würde dann aber auch alleine fahren, falls wir zu dritt hier aus Detmold/Lemgo sein sollten, dann fahren halt zwei andere zusammen.


----------



## Rischer (29. April 2011)

Ich hab mich auch mal in die Liste eingetragen, aber ich kann nur mitkommen, wenn sich einer erbarmt und mich mitnimmt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## farmersdaughter (29. April 2011)

Mmmmh...
Das mit den Autos müssen wir vielleicht wirklich noch mal aussortieren...
Ich habe kein Auto, könnte mir vielleicht im Notfall eins von meinen  Eltern leihen. Das ist aber manchmal so ne Sache... Ausserdem könnte ich  in dem Auto nur alleine Fahren (Seat Arosa)  . oder hat jemand einen Universal-Fahrradträger parat?

@tabletop:
Studiere übrigens in Paderborn. Was denkst du, mal ne Runde nach Vorlesungschluss am Velmers drehen? Hast du vielleicht ne Ahnung, wie/wo man das Bike in der Uni sicher verstauen/verschließen könnte?


@ Alle:
Kriegen wir bestimmt hin mit der Fahrerei. Jens hab ich ja schon kennen gelernt, freue mich dann mit euch allen Bekanntschaft zu machen und vor allem Braunlage zu rocken!

P.S. Kleinbus für das Wochenende mieten? Was einer was das kostet? Kommt das billiger oder teurer? 
Ich mein ja nur... Partybus!


----------



## Tabletop84 (29. April 2011)

farmersdaughter schrieb:


> @tabletop:
> Studiere übrigens in Paderborn. Was denkst du, mal ne Runde nach Vorlesungschluss am Velmers drehen? Hast du vielleicht ne Ahnung, wie/wo man das Bike in der Uni sicher verstauen/verschließen könnte?



Klar, können wir machen - fahre an diesem We auch noch 'ne Tour wenns reinpasst und meine Schuhe noch rechtzeitig kommen. Mit dem Rad an der Uni wäre ich vorsichtig. Vielleicht mal in der Fahrradwerkstatt nachfragen.



farmersdaughter schrieb:


> P.S. Kleinbus für das Wochenende mieten? Was einer was das kostet? Kommt das billiger oder teurer?
> Ich mein ja nur... Partybus!



Bei Europcar gibt's entprechende Angebote. 1 Transporter kommt dann aber für 2 Tage immer noch auf ~ 150 mit Vollkasko.


----------



## JENSeits (30. April 2011)

Da bekommen wir bestimmt noch Andere Möglichkeiten.
Falls ich ein Auto bekomme, von Dad oder Opa (sind aber nicht versichert), kann ich 2-4 Bikes und Fahrer mitnehmen. Sonst mich und Niklas  Aber Janik wäre bestimmt auch dabei und vielleicht wäre bei dem ja auch noch ein Platz frei.

Auto's mieten ist quatsch finde ich. Also wir haben hier sonst noch die Möglichkeit an Anhänger und Fahrradträger zukommen.


Das schaffen wir schon!


----------



## tonic10 (3. Mai 2011)

RolfK schrieb:


> Der Frühling ist da und bald öffnen auch wieder die Bikeparks ihre Pforten.
> 
> Bestünde vielleicht bei einigen von den Enduristen/Downhillern unter euch wie bei mir auch das Verlangen, an einem Samstag oder Sonntag Ende Mai - Anfang Juni mal einen kleinen Tagesausflug in Richtung Bikepark Braunlage zu starten?
> 
> Würde mich freuen, wenn wir eine anständige OWL-Horde zusammen bekämen und den Harzern mal zeigen, wo der Frosch die Locken hat



Sind auf jeden Fall dabei. Irgend ein Termin wird schon passen


----------



## RolfK (3. Mai 2011)

tonic10 schrieb:


> Sind auf jeden Fall dabei. Irgend ein Termin wird schon passen



Auf euch hab ich schon gewartet . Nur das es mit einer Antwort so lange dauert, hätte ich nicht gedacht. 
Die Nolte'ns -


----------



## tonic10 (3. Mai 2011)

RolfK schrieb:


> Auf euch hab ich schon gewartet . Nur das es mit einer Antwort so lange dauert, hätte ich nicht gedacht.
> Die Nolte'ns -



Nun ja, wir dachten uns: passen wir uns mal dem "Sid Niveau" an...alles etwas laaaaaangsamer oder vielleicht auch garnicht. Aber da wir schon immer wissen wollten wo denn der Frosch nun die Locken hat, lassen wir uns doch gerne mal überraschen und freuen uns auf einen gemeinsamen Ausflug. 

lg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dadom11 (3. Mai 2011)

Hallo alle miteinander, würde mich evtl. auch bei euern Ausflug einklinken,wenn das okay ist!?


----------



## Tabletop84 (3. Mai 2011)

Apropos - fährt jemand am kommenden Wochenende nach Willingen oder Wibe?


----------



## JENSeits (4. Mai 2011)

Ich hatte drüber nachgedacht, allerdings ist meine Schulter noch nicht so fitt und da muss ich mal kurzfristig schauen ob sie am Samstag einen Trip mitmacht.


----------



## JENSeits (9. Mai 2011)

Sonntag geht's mit Rischer nach Willingen!
Leider ist dann mein Auto auch schon voll ... wer ist sonst noch da?


LG Jens


----------



## tonic10 (13. Mai 2011)

JENSeits schrieb:


> Sonntag geht's mit Rischer nach Willingen!
> Leider ist dann mein Auto auch schon voll ... wer ist sonst noch da?
> 
> 
> LG Jens



Wollen auch auf jedenfall Sonntag nach Willingen. Mal schauen ob das Wetter mitmacht. 

LG aus Lemgo


----------



## tonic10 (13. Mai 2011)

RolfK schrieb:


> Ja sauber, ein Detmolder. Denn könnten wir zwei ja zusammen fahren, spart Geld . Würde dich dann abholen.
> 
> Es haben sich bis jetzt 5 Leute eingetragen und zur Zeit konzentriert sich der Ausflug auf:
> 
> ...



Habt Ihr euch denn jetzt schon auf ein Datum bzw. Wochenende geeinigt?

LG


----------



## JENSeits (13. Mai 2011)

Es soll Sonntag regnen!
Sind dafür aber Morgen von 9 bis 16 Uhr da


----------



## thekidvoss (13. Mai 2011)

Bin auch morgen da. Evtl. sieht man sich ja ...


----------



## tonic10 (13. Mai 2011)

thekidvoss schrieb:


> Bin auch morgen da. Evtl. sieht man sich ja ...




Schade dann hätte man sich mal kennenlernen können....

Waren heute in WB. War auch Hammer geil und zum Glück nicht so mega voll

Aber das Jahr fängt ja grad erst an und es gibt noch viele geile Tage zum Biken

Viel Spass morgen...und lasst es schön krachen


----------



## thekidvoss (13. Mai 2011)

Naja , dann halt das Wochenende danach z.B.

Bin momentan jedes Wochenende einen Tag in einem Park.

Dieses Hochgeschiebe bin ich ja mal sowas von leid.  

Grüße und bis demnächst


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tonic10 (13. Mai 2011)

thekidvoss schrieb:


> Naja , dann halt das Wochenende danach z.B.
> 
> Bin momentan jedes Wochenende einen Tag in einem Park.
> 
> ...



Schiebe auch nix mehr hoch...Habe mir extra nen neues Spielzeug zum Shuttlen zugelgt

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/895293


----------



## Rischer (13. Mai 2011)

mit dem ding würde ich nicht shutteln, da gibts bessere Möglichkeiten es auszunutzen


----------



## tonic10 (13. Mai 2011)

Rischer schrieb:


> mit dem ding würde ich nicht shutteln, da gibts bessere Möglichkeiten es auszunutzen



Doch ist echt gut..Das Teil hat ne Anhängerkuplung ! Geht sehr gut mit dem Kuplungsträger vom Auto!!
Bin sonst auch immer mit dem Bulli geshuttlet...Da fehlt aber der Spass Faktor


----------



## wolfi (19. Mai 2011)

moin,
ich habe einen platz im auto frei für einen tagestrip zum bikepark braunlage.

wann?: am samstag, 21.05.
start: um 07.30 uhr im bielefelder westen.
zurück: ich denke so gegen 19.00 - 20.00 uhr in bielefeld
kosten: spritkostenbeteiligung (ca. 15 - 20 )

ich fahre aus dem bielefelder westen (nähe uni) richtung autobahnauffahrt altenhagen. auf dem weg kann ich jemanden aufpicken, oder treffpunkt an dem autohof an der bab-auffahrt altenhagen / owl.

bis denne
wolfi


----------



## Prometheus2018 (19. Mai 2011)

Nabend...
morgen zufällig jemand den Tag über im bikepark Braunlage...???
Habe kurzfristig von meiem Arbeitgeber die Möglichkeit eines Besuches bekommen..;-)


----------



## Tabletop84 (19. Mai 2011)

Toll, jetzt hab ich Blockseminar und alle fahren in die Harz-Bikeparks.


----------



## wolfi (20. Mai 2011)

der platz is weg!
gruß
wolfi



wolfi schrieb:


> moin,
> ich habe einen platz im auto frei für einen tagestrip zum bikepark braunlage.
> 
> wann?: am samstag, 21.05.
> ...


----------



## JENSeits (30. Juni 2011)

So ich bin am Donnerstag den 14.7 mit Niklas (aka Rischer) in Winterberg oder Willingen. (Ich bevorzuge Winterberg)

Ich selber habe vom 25 Juli bis 5. August Urlaub und wollte unter der Woche die Bikeparks abklappern. Ist jemand dabei und hätte Lust? Alleine ists ja eben nicht so schön.

Das Wochenende möchte ich wegen den Liftschlangen meiden.




LG jens


----------



## Rischer (30. Juni 2011)

Ich wäre wohl lustig


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JENSeits (30. Juni 2011)

Alles klar - machen wir! 
Mal sehen ob ich nen größeres Auto (V70 hust) bekomme ...


----------



## melkro4 (6. Juli 2011)

JENSeits schrieb:


> So ich bin am Donnerstag den 14.7 mit Niklas (aka Rischer) in Winterberg oder Willingen. (Ich bevorzuge Winterberg)
> 
> Ich selber habe vom 25 Juli bis 5. August Urlaub und wollte unter der Woche die Bikeparks abklappern. Ist jemand dabei und hätte Lust? Alleine ists ja eben nicht so schön.
> 
> ...



Ich habe letzten für meinen Beruf so kleine Kalender gekauft und kam mit dem berater von dieser Firma (ich glaube www.taschenkalender.de oder so) irgendwie in Verbinung. Von ihm habe ich mir dann sagen lassen, das er den Park von Winterberg sehr gut findet - jetzt betätigst du das auch noch. Lohnt es sich also deiner Meinung nach, 200 km nach winterberg zum biken zu fahren?
vielen dank schon einmal für deine antwort.


----------



## JENSeits (6. Juli 2011)

Klar lohnt sich das! 
Ich war in Winterberg / Willingen jetzt insgesamt 3 mal und habe dann am Ende des Tages über 300km aufm Tacho stehen (bei 14l super auf der Autobahn - 160km/h). Glaube mir das lohnt sich


----------



## JENSeits (8. Juli 2011)

*zur Erinnerung:*



JENSeits schrieb:


> So ich bin am Donnerstag den 14.7 mit Niklas (aka Rischer) in Winterberg oder Willingen. (Ich bevorzuge Winterberg)



ist jemand dabei?


----------



## Tabletop84 (8. Juli 2011)

Mal sehen. Uni hab ich da jedenfalls nicht mehr.

Geht jemand zu dem Lakejum-Contest in Brilon? (ist am 17.)


----------



## JENSeits (8. Juli 2011)

klingt cool! wäre eine Idee wert 

gibts da mehr Infos zu?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tabletop84 (9. Juli 2011)

Hab grade nicht mehr da der Organisator bei der MEgavalanche in Alpe d'Huez ist aber wenn ich ihn sehe schreib ich was in den Event-Thread.


----------



## JENSeits (20. Juli 2011)

So da wir den Besuch in Winterberg wegen Schlechtwetter streichen mussten, gehts jetzt in der nächsten Woche richtig los!
Braunlage wäre eine Distanz wo ich schon gerne 1 oder 2 Mitfahrer hätte  Sonst sind die Spritkosten bei 500km utopisch (zumindestens bei mir).

Wer hat Zeit und Lust auf Winterberg / Willingen?
Mitfahrer in der Nähe von Bielefeld / Paderborn kann ich bei Bedarf auch mitnehmen.



LG Jens+


----------



## Rischer (20. Juli 2011)

Hier!

ich wäre wohl mal dabei, aber muss mal sehn wie das mit dem ferienjob aussieht


----------



## Tabletop84 (20. Juli 2011)

Ich auch, müsste aber Anfang der Woche sein da ich Donnerstag in Süden fahre.


----------



## JENSeits (26. Juli 2011)

Mittwoch / Donnerstag Winterberg!
Wetter sagt eher Donnerstag! Trocken und sonnig, sollte also richtig gut werden! 

Rischer kann leider nicht mit  
Wäre sonst jemand dabei?



LG Jens


----------



## JENSeits (27. Juli 2011)

Hab für Morgen ne Fotografin am Start


----------



## wolfi (7. März 2012)

moin,
ich plane am sonntag in den bikepark kallenharth/warstein zu fahren.
ich war selber noch nicht dort und möchte mir mal gerne einen eindruck verschaffen.
ich biete eine mitfahrgelegenheit für 1 person und ein bike ab bielefeld.
gruß
wolfi


----------



## poekelz (7. März 2012)

wolfi schrieb:


> moin,
> ich plane am sonntag in den bikepark kallenharth/warstein zu fahren.
> ich war selber noch nicht dort und möchte mir mal gerne einen eindruck verschaffen.
> ich biete eine mitfahrgelegenheit für 1 person und ein bike ab bielefeld.
> ...



Ich war dort auch noch nicht, berichte mal wie es da ist!

Auf der HP steht übrigens dass die erst ab 01. April wieder eröffnen.


----------



## crossboss (7. März 2012)

Kenn ich auch nicht. Die haben noch nicht auf.

Was anders. 17.- 20. Mai ist wieder "IXS Dirt Masters "Festival in Winterberg. Ne OP Veranstaltung mit großer Bikemesse!

http://www.dirtmasters-festival.de/

Wir haben uns schon nen WoMO Campingplatz am <Käppchenlift für das WOE reserviert. Fährt da noch wer aus dem Forum hin? Die letzten 2 Jahre waren wir dabei und es war geil

Ich überlege ob ich mich trauen soll, beim Downhill oder sicherer bei der Spezialized Enduro Series für Lizens und Hobbyfahrer zu starten , als "Streckenbremsbacke" sozusagen.  Mir fehlt noch etwas der Mut! Aber auch Fullface Helm und Saftyjacket.

Hat sich schon einer von euch da angemeldet oder ist bereits mal da mitgefahren?
Jörg


----------



## JENSeits (7. März 2012)

Ich werde dieses Jahr wieder dabei sein, ist dann mein 2tes mal! Mitgefahren bin ich noch nicht, wird auch schwer wegen der Startplätze, die waren wohl innerhalb ein paar weniger Stunden vergriffen  Wie es damit dieses Jahr aussieht weiß ich nicht genau.

Ich hatte auch schon mit dem Gedanken gespielt, aber das lasse ich lieber sein 

Man sollte ein Treffen auf das ein oder andere Bierchen anberaunen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kris. (7. März 2012)

Interesse hätte ich wohl. Dann habe ich auch meine Prüfung schon hinter mir und kann wieder Wochenenden verplanen.


----------



## crossboss (7. März 2012)

Ja um mir Mut anzutrinken für son Himmelfahrtskommando
Meine Frau sagt ok! Seberschuld wenns dann an den Schürfwunden juckt

Jörg


----------



## crossboss (7. März 2012)

So, habe gerade versucht mich bei 

www.enduroseries.net 

für Winterberg anzumelden! Ist wohl noch nicht so weit

Dann trink ich eben gleich ein Bierchen und träum schon mal davonJörg


----------



## wolfi (7. März 2012)

Hi. die haben schon auf, nur geliftet wird wohl nicht. aber die strecken sollen gut schiebbar sein. 
Gruß, wolfi.


----------



## crossboss (8. März 2012)

Hört sich gut an! Ich fürchte nur das ich seit heute Nacht mit Infekt rumeiern muß! Nase zu dicker Hals (keine Wut) usw.

Freitag wollen wir zu 2en zum Hermannsdownhill und ne kleine Tour Richtung Berlebek machen. Ich hoffe ich kann überhaupt biken, hustel!Jörg


----------



## crossboss (8. März 2012)

wolfi schrieb:


> Hi. die haben schon auf, nur geliftet wird wohl nicht. aber die strecken sollen gut schiebbar sein.
> Gruß, wolfi.



Das gibt dann starke Waden


----------



## wolfi (9. März 2012)

so,
der parkbetreiber, familie kaiser, hat meine mail beantwortet:

Hallo
Fahren ist möglich,Bikepark ist ab 10Uhr geöffnet.

MfG

also, ich werde dort mal nachschauen
gruß
wolfi


----------



## crossboss (9. März 2012)

Hey, dann mal viel fahrspass , berichte mal dann mal über den ParkJörg


----------



## wolfi (9. März 2012)

ich denke mal es wird ganz nett werden.
ich überlege meinen sohnemann (9) mitzunehmen...
dann überschätze ich mich auch nicht so schnell 
gruß
wolfi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## crossboss (9. März 2012)

Und der kann Papa ein paar neue Tricks zeigen


----------



## wolfi (12. März 2012)

moin,
gestern war es soweit: sohnemanns bikepark premiere...
und er hat sich recht gut geschlagen.
ich war das erste mal im bikepark kallenharth. fahrzeit von bielefeld aus: 1h.
es wurde sogar geliftet, den haben wir uns aber geschenkt.
gründe hierfür:
geschleppt wurde mittels band um den lenker. du musst wärend der fahrt einhängen und auf das rad springen. das wollte ich meinem sohn bei seinem ersten bikepark besuch nicht zumuten.... und mir auch nicht beim nächsten besuch werde ich das aber nachholen.
der berg ist aber nicht so hoch, man kann sehr gut schieben. dabei haben wir uns die anfängerline auch etwas genauer angeschaut. kleine anlieger, und kleine sprünge. alles rollbar.
für meinen sohn war es trotzdem eine herausforderung, gerade die anlieger. aber beim 5/6 mal klappte es schon recht gut.
im wald auf der anderen seite der wiese habe ich einige north-shore elemente entdeckt. es gibt noch 3 weitere strecken, die ich mir aber leider nicht anschauen konnte -> sohnemann.
aber egal, ich werde sicherlich nochmals dort hinfahren. die betreiber sind super nett! es gibt dort eine kleine hütte mit getränken und imbiss.
resumee:
von mir ein klarer tip, vor allem um interessierte an das thema freeride/dh ranzubringen.
gruß
wolfi


----------



## kris. (12. März 2012)

Top! 

Wo zum Geier ist Kallenharth 
Mal _goggeln_.


----------



## wolfi (12. März 2012)

ups,
habe mich verschrieben.
Kallenhardh
zu finden hier:
http://www.warsteiner-bikepark.de/

gruß
wolfi


----------



## kris. (12. März 2012)

Ups, Du hast dich schon wieder verschrieben:
Kallenhar*dt*

Habs aber auch so gefunden!


----------



## wolfi (12. März 2012)

oh sch****!



gruß
wolfi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wiehenrenner (12. März 2012)

wolfi schrieb:


> moin,
> gestern war es soweit: sohnemanns bikepark premiere...
> und er hat sich recht gut geschlagen.
> ich war das erste mal im bikepark kallenharth. fahrzeit von bielefeld aus: 1h.
> ...


 
Also für mich als Bikeparknovizen der sich das mit 38 Jahren das erste mal antun möchte ein guter Einstieg - bzw. Willingen vorzuziehen?


----------



## wolfi (12. März 2012)

Auf jeden fall kannst du dort nichts verkehrt machen. ich fand das allgemeine level sowieso nicht übermäßig hoch. angenehm eben. alles ein wenig kleiner und familiärer. was nicht heißen soll, dass es für fortgeschrittene langweilig ist.
ich bin ja nicht der geiz ist geil verfechter. aber sehr sympathisch sind die preise dort. da wir nicht geliftet haben, brauchen wir nix bezahlen.
gruß,
wolfi.


----------



## kris. (12. März 2012)

wolfi schrieb:


> da wir nicht geliftet haben, brauchen wir nix bezahlen.


 
Das ist mal klasse! 


Edit sagt: Sorry Jens, für soviel OT.


----------



## crossboss (12. März 2012)

Super Sache!!!
Ich finds selbst Klasse, den eigenen Nachwuchs sanft zu fördern.
Vieleicht komm ich demnächst mal mit Yannik 6 Jahre mit wenn Ihr Interesse habt. Den Park kenn ich auch noch nicht. Der hat schon gleich "juhuu Bikepark gesagt" als ich Ihn fragteJörg


----------



## JENSeits (12. März 2012)

Geht schon in Ordnung Kris, ist ja nicht so abwegig. Klingt echt gut - auch die Preispolitik!

Ich denke da könnten wir uns doch alle mal treffen!


----------



## wiehenrenner (12. März 2012)

JENSeits schrieb:


> Geht schon in Ordnung Kris, ist ja nicht so abwegig. Klingt echt gut - auch die Preispolitik!
> 
> Ich denke da könnten wir uns doch alle mal treffen!


 
Da wäre ich sehr gerne dabei, vllt. könnt ihr mir dann auch das bergab fahren beibringen


----------



## JENSeits (12. März 2012)

Dir das Bergabfahren beibringen? Du warst genauso schnell wie ich - da kann ich dir nichts beibringen!


----------



## wiehenrenner (12. März 2012)

Ich war halt nur noch nie in Parks unterwegs d.h. Sprünge u.s.w. habe ich schon noch oft Probleme. Fühle mich manchmal doch noch unsicher. Wie dem auch sein ich wäre trotzdem gerne dabei. Brauch halt immer nur etwas Terminvorlauf.


----------



## JENSeits (12. März 2012)

Geht mir doch nicht anders! Mehr als in meinen Videos bin ich auch noch nie gefahren und das ist nicht viel finde ich!

Mhmm reicht dir Samstag?  Ne im Ernst, sag du mal einen Termin an!


----------



## wiehenrenner (12. März 2012)

JENSeits schrieb:


> Geht mir doch nicht anders! Mehr als in meinen Videos bin ich auch noch nie gefahren und das ist nicht viel finde ich!
> 
> Mhmm reicht dir Samstag?  Ne im Ernst, sag du mal einen Termin an!


 
Schreibe ich heute abend hier rein, muss zu Hause den Dienstplan meiner besseren Hälfte querlesen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jayesso (12. März 2012)

JENSeits schrieb:


> Geht schon in Ordnung Kris, ist ja nicht so abwegig. Klingt echt gut - auch die Preispolitik!
> 
> Ich denke da könnten wir uns doch alle mal treffen!



Fänd ich auch cool. 
Mal ne Frage an wolfi:
sind die strecken auch mit einem hardtail und nochnie im bikepark gewesenden machbar? und hab ich das richtig verstanden: wenn man den lift nicht benutzt braucht man nichts zu bezahlen? (ist das in winterberg auch so?) und wie war so die besucherzahl, wars voll?
VG Janosch


----------



## crossboss (12. März 2012)

Jayesso schrieb:


> Fänd ich auch cool.
> Mal ne Frage an wolfi:
> sind die strecken auch mit einem hardtail und nochnie im bikepark gewesenden machbar? und hab ich das richtig verstanden: wenn man den lift nicht benutzt braucht man nichts zu bezahlen? (ist das in winterberg auch so?) und wie war so die besucherzahl, wars voll?
> VG Janosch




Yes, in Winterberg sind wir auch schon ohne Lift gefahren, brauchten nichts bezahlen. keiner hat sich dran gestörtJörg (höchstens meine Beine)


----------



## JENSeits (12. März 2012)

Ich würde das Geld für den Lift ausgeben, allerdings nur Montags bis Donnerstags. An den Anderen Tagen bekommst du das Geld nicht rein


----------



## wiehenrenner (12. März 2012)

Fahren kann man das mit einem Hardtail sicher irgendwie, fragt sich nur wieviel Spass es macht und ob das wirklich sicher ist. Wenn ich überlege wie ich mit meinem Fully über Trails fahren kann wo ich mir bis vor nem 1/2 Jahr mit dem HT den Ar.... gebrochen habe.

Alternative wäre ja sich nen Bike zu leihen. 

@Jens
Habe mir mal nen paar Termine rausgegraben an denen ich könnte.

Samstag 31.03.
evtl. auch 01.04. (eher Ausweichtermin)

Dann erst wieder das WE am 21.-22. April an beiden Tagen.

Vllt. kriegen wir ja da was zusammen, würde den Park gerne mal ausprobieren.


----------



## wolfi (12. März 2012)

Also, die besucherzahl war wenig. Mag aber auch daran liegen, dass laut homepage erst zum 1. april geöffnet wird. die strecken sind absolut hard tail-tauglich. das schöne an dem park ist, du bist fix wieder oben am start und schaffst viele abfahrten. sohnemann und ich haben incl pause in 3,5 h so 5-6 abfahrten gemacht...ohne stress. evtl werde ich sonntag in zwei wochen wieder dort hinfahren, filius ist heiß.
gruß, wolfi.


----------



## Surfjunk (13. März 2012)

Wenn ihr mit den Kids sowas mal machen möchtet würde ich mich mit meinen (7 Jahre) gern dranhängen.


----------



## wiehenrenner (13. März 2012)

Surfjunk schrieb:


> Wenn ihr mit den Kids sowas mal machen möchtet würde ich mich mit meinen (7 Jahre) gern dranhängen.


 
Würde mir die Gegebenheiten vor Ort erstmal so anschauen aber wenn es für meinen Sohn schon was ist (5 Jahre) dann würde ich auch mal mit ihm mitkommen. Aber ich denke das könnte noch zu heavy für Ihn sein.

@Wolfi, dann fahrt Ihr am 01.04. wieder hin?


----------



## wolfi (13. März 2012)

moin,
ich muss das erst mit meiner frau abstimmen. am we ist immer hermanns-lauf training angesagt (keine angst... nicht bei mir ) aber ich gebe ihr dann immer den vorrang, da wir nen ganzen stall voll kinder haben.
ich überlege gerade am kommenden samstag dahin zu fahren. meine schwiegereltern wohnen nicht weit weg und dort ist abends eine familienfeier angesetzt. da könnte ich die pflicht mit der kür verbinden....
gruß
wolfi


----------



## wiehenrenner (13. März 2012)

Die haben erst ab 12.00 Uhr auf oder? Jens hatte ja glaube ich auch schon wegen diesem Samstag Interesse bekundet. Könnte dann eh erst ab späten Vormittag. Das müsste ich aber erst mit meiner "Regierung" abstimmen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Surfjunk (13. März 2012)

Komme erst Freitag aus Osttirol nach Hause. 
Da ist erstmal das ganze WE Familie angesagt. 

Also für diesen Samstag bin ich raus.


----------



## wolfi (13. März 2012)

ich bin ebenfalls raus,
meine frau konnte mich "überzeugen" dass wir samstag gartenarbeit machen müssen... und das darauf folgende we ist kindergeburtstag.
gruß
wolfi


----------



## wiehenrenner (13. März 2012)

Wie siehts aus 31.03. oder 01.04. bzw. 21. und 22.04.? Vllt. kriegen wir da ne kleine Truppe zusammen?


----------



## wolfi (13. März 2012)

hi,
checke ich morgen abend ab. im moment ist meine bessere hälfte unterwegs.
der erste termin wird mir aber wohl besser passen.
gruß
wolfi


----------



## Jayesso (13. März 2012)

ich würde wenn dann nicht am 01.05. können. fahrsicherheitstraing in der bikelounge 
und einen tag vorher in nen bikepark, wo ich dat eigentlich gebrauchen könnte ...


----------



## RolfK (13. März 2012)

wiehenrenner schrieb:


> Wie siehts aus 31.03. oder 01.04. bzw. 21. und 22.04.? Vllt. kriegen wir da ne kleine Truppe zusammen?



Am 1.04. / 21.04 / 22.04. wäre ich wohl auch dabei, wobei im Anfang/Mitte Mai Braunlage auf dem Wunschzettel steht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wolfi (13. März 2012)

braunlage bin ich auch mit dabei!!!!
wir waren da letztes jahr mit 10 leuten und habe im hostel 200m von der liftstation genächtigt. war suuuuper!
ich habe noch 2 liftkarten mit ein paar fahrten drauf, die müssen dieses jahr noch weg.
gruß
wolfi
ps: fanes und wildsau harmoniert auch gut ;-)

edit:
für braunlage würde sich einer der donnerstag-feiertage (mit brückentag) anbieten. es gibt da einen feiertag der wird in niedersachsen nicht gefeiert. müsste der zweite sein, also fronleichnam am 07.06.


----------



## RolfK (13. März 2012)

Das deine Sau aber nicht meine Heidi anmacht, die steht nicht auf so'n Schweinkram  

Wär schon toll, mal so ein Dreitagestripp dahin, aber an diesen schönen Brückentagen muss ich leider immer arbeiten. Aber am 7.6. das ist ne Idee, da wird da relativ wenig los sein, außer NRW'ler fallen da ein wie die Heuschrecken. Für mich wäre es dann eben nur ein Tagesausflug, aber egal, hauptsache Gaudi.


----------



## wolfi (14. März 2012)

moin rolf,
ich denke mal nicht dass der bikepark überlaufen sein wird. die meisten nrw´ler fallen über osnabrück und hannover her. also könnte es auf der a2 bis hannover etwas voller werden.
und...meine sau ist zwar ein ruppiges kerlchen, aber im tiefsten inneren sehr lieb...eben ein alutech (und übrigens eine der ersten säue mit dem gefalteten oberrohr, ich glaube nr 2 oder 3).
und wickie findet meine sau auch besser als heidi
gruß
wolfi


----------



## RolfK (14. März 2012)

Hehe, na denn is ja gut 

Ich fahre immer Richtung Höxter von hier aus, quer durch. Die Strecke ist ziemlich gut ausgebaut, Fahrzeit ca. 2 - 2.15h, aber von Bi kommen da ja nochmal 30-45min. zu  da ist die A2 wahrscheinlich besser.

Dann halten wir den 7.6. erstmal fest, als Ausweichtermin vielleicht Himmelfahrt 17.5.?


----------



## wolfi (14. März 2012)

okay,
ist gebongt!
ich denke dass ich noch so 2-4 weitere leute aus meiner truppe animieren kann. den jürgen (schlender) werde ich auch mal anrufen. der ist mir noch ein treffen schuldig 
gruß
wolfi


----------



## wiehenrenner (14. März 2012)

Wolfi haste wegen 31.3. bzw. 01.04. deine "Regierung" gefragt ?


----------



## wolfi (14. März 2012)

Ne, noch nicht. ich sehr sie sich erst heute  abend. . ich versuche dann mal gaaaanz nett zu sein.
gruß, wolfi.


----------



## RolfK (14. März 2012)

Hier wollen bestimmt noch ein paar mit nach Braunlage, wie z.B. Orkan - Jens - Dennis - Sascha - Beni......?!?!


Der Jü auch vielleicht? Wenn er mich fahren sieht, denkt er sich bestimmt: was macht der Sack blos mit einer Fanes, was eine Verschwendung


----------



## wolfi (14. März 2012)

ich glaube nicht, dass der jürgen irgend etwas sagen würde.... obwohl....wenn ich mich so an diverse gardasee touren erinnere (das war noch vor seiner alutech zeit). da hat er einem kumpel von uns auf dem 601 etwas lauter zugerufen:"martin gib gas! sonst ka**e ich dir vors kona" 
werde ich nie vergessen, ist schon ca. 13-14 jahre her.
hach...war schon ne lustige zeit.
gruß
wolfi

ich maile in jetzt gleich mal an!


----------



## RolfK (14. März 2012)

Ach du Schande, jetzt krieg ich Panik . Dann sagt er auch was und erlauben kann er sich es, hab ja schon Kohle bei ihm gelassen, da kann er sich ja nix mehr verderben 

Hab noch ein paar Jungs Fratzebuch angepiept, hoffe es machen noch ein paar mit.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wolfi (14. März 2012)

ich habe ebenfalls eine rundmail gestartet und die alten gardasee und dh kumpels angemailt. letztes jahr haben wir so 11 leute zusammenbekommen.
von der insel amrum bis garmisch war alles vertreten. war ein spaß ohne ende. hmmm...dann können wir den park auch gleich mieten
gruß
wolfi


----------



## crossboss (14. März 2012)

Halt Jungens, nehmt mich auch mit
Ich prüfe mal genau ob es bei mir dann klappen könnte.
Nach Braunlage wollte ich schon länger.............Jörg


----------



## RolfK (14. März 2012)

crossboss schrieb:


> Halt Jungens, nehmt mich auch mit




Au maaan, wenn es denn unbedingt sein muss


----------



## wolfi (14. März 2012)

So, der jürgen hat abgesagt. zu viele termine.


----------



## crossboss (14. März 2012)

Wieso Rolf, willst nochmal den Bielstein hoch


----------



## RolfK (14. März 2012)

wolfi schrieb:


> So, der jürgen hat abgesagt. zu viele termine.



Ja schade, hätt ihn gern mal persönlich kennengelernt.....




crossboss schrieb:


> Wieso Rolf, willst nochmal den Bielstein hoch



Neeeeiiiiiin, alles nur das nicht  
Da werd ich ab jetzt öfters trainieren, hier in Lemgo findste solche Anstiege ja nicht, schon gar nicht sowas wie die Belohnung am Hermann.

aktuelle Braunlage-Teilnehmerliste Do. 7.06.
Wolfi
Jenseits
230691
theShot
crossboss
RolfK


----------



## crossboss (14. März 2012)

DAS wird geilJörg

Ps.: Ich glaube für uns schalten Sie extra den unnötigen Lift ab


----------



## wolfi (14. März 2012)

RolfK schrieb:


> Ja schade, hätt ihn gern mal persönlich kennengelernt.....
> RolfK



dazu ergibt sich sicherlich die möglichkeit auf dem bikefestival in winterberg.
jürgen wird da sicherlich austellen.

das bild von jürgen ist aus 2001. da haben wir am gardasee bikeurlaub gemacht und auf den shuttle gewartet.
gruß
wolfi


----------



## crossboss (15. März 2012)

Die letzten 2 Jahre war er da-aber wenn der jetzt meinen "Scottfremdgeher" entdeckt, krieg ich kein Bier mehr da


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## crossboss (15. März 2012)

wolfi schrieb:


> dazu ergibt sich sicherlich die möglichkeit auf dem bikefestival in winterberg.
> jürgen wird da sicherlich austellen.
> 
> das bild von jürgen ist aus 2001. da haben wir am gardasee bikeurlaub gemacht und auf den shuttle gewartet.
> ...



Und das hat Ihn so belastet das er die Firma gekauft hat und das Uphillenduro Fanes konstruierte


----------



## wolfi (15. März 2012)

nicht unbedingt...
du siehst ja auf dem bild, dass wir schon wussten die wartezeit sinnvoll zu nutzen
mit alutech passte das damals wie die faust aufs auge.
jürgen wollte sich beruflich verändern, und ich kannte jemanden der eine firma "loswerden" wollte.
wie sich manchmal so ergibt im leben...
aber wir schweifen ab!
zum thema BRAUNLAGE:

so wie es ausschaut werde ich wohl mit ein paar freunden wieder im hostel braunlage einchecken.
letztes mal haben wir das so gemacht, dass es einen stichtag gab, bis zu dem sich alle gemeldet haben sollen die ebenfalls in das hostel möchten.
ich bin gerade dabei vorab ein wenig die resonanz abzuklopfen.
3 feste meldungen habe ich schon. (max 12 leute!)
wenn wir genug leute werden, kann ich das wieder planen.
wer aus dem forum bock dazu hat, möche mir bitte eine pn schreiben.
alles weitere dann.
gruß
wolfi


----------



## kris. (15. März 2012)

Wenn ich Zeit und ne gute Kamera organisiert kriege, würde ich mich spontan mit einklinken. Also für einen Tag. Vielleicht hat der Senderstürmer ja noch nen Platz im Auto.


----------



## RolfK (15. März 2012)

@Wolfi: 
Ich würd so gern auch die vier Tage da bleiben, aber Urlaub ist leider nicht am Brückentag. Aber besser ein Tag als gar kein Tag 


@kris
Stürmer??? War wohl eher letzter Mann 
Ein Plätzchen hätt ich momentan noch frei, wahrscheinlich hol ich Dennis auch wieder ab, dann sind wir zu dritt, das passt.


----------



## wolfi (15. März 2012)

wiehenrenner schrieb:


> Wolfi haste wegen 31.3. bzw. 01.04. deine "Regierung" gefragt ?



so, meine regierung hat am 31.03. training. also wird es bei mir der 01.04. sein.
gruß, wolfi.


----------



## wiehenrenner (16. März 2012)

wolfi schrieb:


> so, meine regierung hat am 31.03. training. also wird es bei mir der 01.04. sein.
> gruß, wolfi.


 
Super, können wir den Tag ja festhalten. Meine bessere Hälfte hat sich zwar gerade mit akutem Blinddarm ins Krankenhaus verabschiedet, aber ich denke mal das dürfte bis zum 01.04. zwecks Kinderbetreuung ausgestanden sein


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wolfi (16. März 2012)

uiuiui!
dann erstmal gute besserung unbekannter weise.
gruß, wolfi.


----------



## crossboss (16. März 2012)

RolfK schrieb:


> @Wolfi:
> Ich würd so gern auch die vier Tage da bleiben, aber Urlaub ist leider nicht am Brückentag. Aber besser ein Tag als gar kein Tag
> 
> 
> ...



Ich glaube ich fahre mit dem Wohnmobil da rauf weil ich den Brückentrag mit Langem Woe  nehme aber ich nehme schon 2 Leutchen mit


----------



## JENSeits (16. März 2012)

Soo jetzt bin ich auf der Arbeit (1Tag Pause im Blockunterricht) und habe Internet. Meins hat sich daheim verabschiedet - ich hoffe ich bekomms am WE wieder!! Mitm Handy ist mir das Forum viel zu mühsam! Also bitte per Facebook oder Mail melden! (Mail funktioniert ja hier übers Forum gut!-> Siehe mein Pofil)

Ich lese hier immer nur Regierung - ihr macht da etwas falsch! Ich lebe im Freistaat 

31.3 klingt soweit gut! Bin im Moment krank, daher fällt Morgen aus!
Am 7.6. bin ich für einen Tag definitiv dabei!

Am Vatertag-Wochenende nach Braunlage? Ihr spinnst doch! Mittwoch bis Sonntag IXS Dirtmasters!!


Bitte haltet mich per FB oder Whatts-App oder Mail auf dem laufendem ... Danke


----------



## wiehenrenner (16. März 2012)

Komm du mal in unser alter  Da geben Frau und Kind die Taktung vor 

Jens die Tendenz ging zum 01.04. wäre das für dich auch ok?  Jeh nachdem wer mitkommt, könnte man ja Fahrgemeinschaften bilden. Ich kann sicher einem Mitfahrer und einem Rad platz anbieten. 

Braunlage kann ich leider nicht, da wir 2 Tage später oder so in den Urlaub fliegen. Wenn ich da mit ner Fraktur ausm Bikepark komme, kann ich mir zuhause die Papiere abholen....  

Wolfi ich habs ausgerichtet


----------



## wolfi (16. März 2012)

JENSeits schrieb:


> ...und habe Internet. Meins hat sich daheim verabschiedet - ich hoffe ich bekomms am WE wieder!!



jens ohne internet?
das ist ja ANARCHIE hier im forum
gruß
wolfi


----------



## JENSeits (16. März 2012)

@renner:  Weiß ich doch 
ja das würde bei mir auch gehen - Samstag ist allerdings immer angenehmer 

@wolfi:  ja leider


----------



## JENSeits (16. März 2012)

Achja, neues Video ist auch schon fertig, ich warte nur das ich es hochladen kann^^


----------



## wiehenrenner (16. März 2012)

Super halten wir den 1. fest! 

Jens was haste drauf? Auch was von unserer Tour?


----------



## JENSeits (16. März 2012)

Super! 

Gehört ja nicht hierhin, aber ein wenig von unserer Tour, ein bisl krasses DH-Geballer von Niklas, ein bisl Wochenendkrams ... 

Achja, Niklas aka Rischer möchte auch mit nach Braunlage! Zum anderen Termin müsste ich ihm nochmal befragen  In Braunlage haben wir dann alle das große Nachsehen bei ihm!


----------



## JENSeits (16. März 2012)

Ich war mal so frei und habe JENSeits-Production eingeladen gegen eine Mantaplatte am Imbiss ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RolfK (16. März 2012)

Am Vatertag auch nach Braunlage oder wie?????!! Macht mir nicht den Mund wäßrig 

Am 1.4. bin ich auch mit dabei, 1 Person mit Bike könnt ich auch noch mitnehmen auf der Strecke Le - Dt - Pb - Park.


----------



## JENSeits (16. März 2012)

IIIIIINternet ist wieder da!  Jetzt ist die Rube vorbei hier!

Ähm ja .. ich werde wohl keinen Platz mehr frei haben. Freue mich auf den 1ten und auch auf den 7ten! Vatertag muss man in Winterberg verbringen!


----------



## kris. (16. März 2012)

wann issn gleich Vatertag? Ich muss sowas ja nicht kennen.


----------



## JENSeits (16. März 2012)

Guckst du hier


Ganz große Gaudie!!


----------



## crossboss (16. März 2012)

Wirds eigendlich was mit nem Enduroteam beim IXS ? Wer will sich noch opfern Anmeldungen gehen jetzt bald los . nur 3300 Plätze . Da müssten wir schnell sein

Cooles Video vom Festival hier> [ame="http://vimeo.com/37522799"]iXS Dirt Masters Festival 2011 - Part 1 on Vimeo[/ame]


----------



## JENSeits (16. März 2012)

Ich werde mich as soon as possible eintragen! Erstmal als Einzelperson. Danach muss man das Team mit seinen Teilnehmern benennen, oder?


----------



## crossboss (16. März 2012)

JENSeits schrieb:


> Ich werde mich as soon as possible eintragen! Erstmal als Einzelperson. Danach muss man das Team mit seinen Teilnehmern benennen, oder?



So machen wirs, aber ich rufe da lieber nochmal an wenns soweit ist!
Und dann reißen wir dem Klausman den A......a...!Jörg


----------



## JENSeits (19. März 2012)

@Braunlage-Ausflug:   


Herhören Leute!

Ich habe jemanden der uns wohl begrillen würde in seinem neu eröffnetem Biergarten!  Dazu gibts dann kalte Getränke und Musik!!!
Ich denke das wäre doch eine Maßnahme, oder? Ein Ticketrabatt würden wir bestimmt auch bekommen.

Also folgender Plan: 
Ihr sagt mir was ihr davon haltet und eine Woche vorher (dürfte bestimmt gehen) klären wir hier (parralel im Gesichtsbuch) die genaue Teilnehmerzahl unserer Gruppe ab und ich mache alles klar.

Was sagt ihr?


----------



## wolfi (19. März 2012)

top
grillen ist immer gut!!!!
gruß
wolfi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## crossboss (20. März 2012)

Ok!Gute Idee


----------



## JENSeits (21. März 2012)

Oh mann ich werde und werde nicht fit 
Ich hoffe ich stehe Sonntag dann durch!


----------



## wiehenrenner (21. März 2012)

JENSeits schrieb:


> Oh mann ich werde und werde nicht fit
> Ich hoffe ich stehe Sonntag dann durch!


 
Welchen Sonntag meinst du? den 01.04? Das sind ja noch 1 1/2 Wochen


----------



## the_Shot (21. März 2012)

Jaaa, grillen und am 1.4. wär ich wohl mit von der Partie


----------



## RolfK (21. März 2012)

Na das wird ja scheints auch ein lustiger Tag nächste Woche 

Öffnen die echt erst um 12h mittags? Schlafmützen die........



aktuelle Braunlage-Teilnehmerliste Do. 7.06.
Wolfi
Jenseits
Rischer
230691
theShot
crossboss
farmersdaughter (evtl.)
RolfK


----------



## JENSeits (21. März 2012)

Bist du in Warstein dabei Rolf?
Schreib mal Rischer für Braunlage mit drauf - er wird wohl dabei sein! 

@wiehenrenner: jep den meine ich. Naja - ich bin da noch nicht so zuversichtlich - war viel zulange nicht mehr aufm Spicy und überhaupt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RolfK (21. März 2012)

Jo würde wohl kommen wollen......


----------



## wiehenrenner (21. März 2012)

JENSeits schrieb:


> Bist du in Warstein dabei Rolf?
> Schreib mal Rischer für Braunlage mit drauf - er wird wohl dabei sein!
> 
> @wiehenrenner: jep den meine ich. Naja - ich bin da noch nicht so zuversichtlich - war viel zulange nicht mehr aufm Spicy und überhaupt


 
Ach Jens, wenn Wolfi da seinen Sohn runterfahren lässt, dann solltest Du das mit 2 wöchiger MTB Abstinenz auch schaffen oder  

Dann sind wir ja am 01. auch schon 4-6 Leute oder? Klingt gut


----------



## JENSeits (21. März 2012)

@ Wiehenrenner: Ich mag das Geld nutzen das ich ausgebe .. 100km Strecke sind bei mir mal eben 16â¬ bei den Spritpreisen. Winterberg liegt dank Autobahn bei Ã¼ber 35â¬, pro Weg versteht sich  

und so halb da rumkaspern ist nicht so mein Ding - ich nutze so einen Tag gerne voll aus 


@ Rolf: Dann bist du nu dazu verpflichtet


----------



## wiehenrenner (21. März 2012)

Da wir die einzigen 2 aus dem Wiehenraum sind, könnte man ja auch zusammen fahren, wenn wir unsere 2 Böcke hinten in meinen Pampersbomber bekommen


----------



## JENSeits (21. März 2012)

Der da wäre?
Bei mir bekommen wir sie sonst auch unter!


----------



## wiehenrenner (21. März 2012)

Mein Auto? Kennste doch!


----------



## JENSeits (21. März 2012)

Achja - von mir aus ... machen wir dann per PN aus!


----------



## JENSeits (23. März 2012)

Sooo nochmal eine Statusmeldung wer in Kahlenhartt alles dabei ist ...


wiehenrenner
wolfi
the shot
Rolf
JENSeits-Production

Wer noch?? Aktualisiere es dann hier


----------



## wolfi (23. März 2012)

wiehenrenner
wolfi und sascha
the shot
Rolf
JENSeits-Production


----------



## crossboss (23. März 2012)

Ist das nicht das Abenteuer in Warstein  am 1.4.oder ist das was anderes?
Ich weiß noch nicht genau, ob ich da kann wegen FamilyJörg
Bock hätt ich aber schon, mit Sohnemann zu fahren!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wiehenrenner (23. März 2012)

Jup genau das ist die Warstein-Runde am 01.04.
Vllt sollten wir vorher nochmal anrufen ob die eher aufmachen. Dann könnte man sich -wenn gewünscht schon vormittags auf die Socken machen.


----------



## wolfi (23. März 2012)

normalerweise liften die ab 10.00 uhr. und sollte der lift nicht laufen, ist schieben dort wirklich kein problem.
aber ich denke der lift wird laufen.
gruß, wolfi.


----------



## the_Shot (24. März 2012)

Wann treffen wir uns denn und wo?


----------



## JENSeits (24. März 2012)

Ich würde sagen aufm Parkplatz direkt am Bikepark, oder nicht?


----------



## the_Shot (24. März 2012)

JENSeits schrieb:


> Ich würde sagen aufm Parkplatz direkt am Bikepark, oder nicht?


 
Uhrzeit???


----------



## JENSeits (24. März 2012)

uff .. wenn die um 10 aufmachen .. ich persönlich stehe sonst immer um 8:30 in Winterberg - ich muss mal den Wiehenrenner sprechen wie er das so vor hat wenn wir mit einem Auto fahren 

generell finde ich aber: lieber sehr früh anfangen und ein Zeitpolster haben als erst Mittags anzutanzen und dann vor den Öffnungszeiten zustehen


----------



## wolfi (24. März 2012)

da ich warscheinlich meinen ältesten mitnehmen werde und das kind ein geregeltes und reichhaltiges frühstück benötigt (genau wie sein alter) und unser bäcker sonntags erst um 08.00 uhr die pforte öffnet, werden wir nicht vor 10.30 uhr dort sein. aber der park ist wie gesagt recht "überschaubar". daher werden wir uns sicherlich früher oder später auf den füßen stehen.
gruß
wolfi


----------



## JENSeits (24. März 2012)

stehen? nein nein!

wenn dann fahren wir uns über den Haufen


----------



## kris. (24. März 2012)

JENSeits schrieb:


> wenn dann fahren wir uns über den Haufen



Bestimmt. Shoti ist ja mit von der Partie! 
*duckundweg*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JENSeits (24. März 2012)

Ach du Schande!


----------



## wiehenrenner (24. März 2012)

Also wenn die so ab 10 Uhr da sind, könnten wir und ja so um 10.00 oder 10. 30 dort treffen. Stunde oder 90 min Fahrt dann müssten wir so um 09.00 Uhr bei uns los. Würde bei mir für nen gutes Frühtück langen. 
Fände es ganz gut wenn wir uns da zusammen treffen, aufm Parkplatz oder so.  
@Jens, wie gesagt ich könnte dich dann mitnehmen, Auto ist ja gross genug, und Diesel  Idealerweise könntest Du zu uns kommen, das liegt ja eh aufm Weg.


----------



## JENSeits (24. März 2012)

Jop aufm Parkplatz treffen ist wohl das idealste.

Mir ist die Uhrzeit relativ egal. Ich würde aber sagen das machen wir so!  Rest von uns beiden dann per PN


----------



## crossboss (25. März 2012)

Also ich kann verkünden, das ich mit Yannik Noah 6,5 Jahre und meiner bikenden Springmaus dabei bin am 1.4. im Warsteiner Refugium(3 Personen) Treffen auf dem Parkplatz so um 1030 wär scho ok.!
Ich muß nur noch schauen wo das genau istund ob mein Bus dahin findet. Jörg


----------



## wiehenrenner (25. März 2012)

crossboss schrieb:


> Also ich kann verkünden, das ich mit Yannik Noah 6,5 Jahre und meiner bikenden Springmaus dabei bin am 1.4. im Warsteiner Refugium(3 Personen) Treffen auf dem Parkplatz so um 1030 wär scho ok.!
> Ich muß nur noch schauen wo das genau istund ob mein Bus dahin findet. Jörg


 
Super dein kurzer kann sich an mich dranhängen, denke mal das wir das gleiche Tempo fahren werden. ;-) 
Meinem kurzen gönne ich noch ein Jahr Training bis ich ihn mit in den Park nehme. Zumindest hat er gestern seinen ersten Überschlag überstanden


----------



## JENSeits (26. März 2012)

@ Rolf & Uli & Dennis: Wisst ihr, was dieses Jahr in Braunlage fällig ist?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 230691 (26. März 2012)

Das wirst du uns sicherlich sagen^^ 
Ich steh gerade aufm schlauch 

Sent from my Kühlschrank using Tapatalk


----------



## JENSeits (26. März 2012)

Naja, ich denke mal mit Gehirnfrost ist das nicht so leicht zu lösen. Komm erstmal raus ausm Kühlschrank


----------



## kris. (26. März 2012)

Grillen!?


----------



## RolfK (26. März 2012)

Jens fährst die Felsbrockenpassage von ganz oben und wir anderen filmen das alle aus zig Winkel, so siehts aus meine Herren


----------



## JENSeits (26. März 2012)

Daumen hoch für den Rolf - lässt das Gedächtnis im Alter also doch nicht nach - hört hört!  

*hab dich lieb Rolf*


----------



## 230691 (26. März 2012)

Ahh 
Sry, tatsächlich nicht dran gedacht.
Na hoffentlich ist mein Enduro vor Braunlage da, damit ich bisschen technik üben kann.
Vielleicht komm ich ja hinterher gekrochen

Für die, die gerade nicht so recht bescheid wissen


----------



## RolfK (26. März 2012)

Tja Gedächtnis funzt noch ein wenig. Nur das lesen fällt immer schwerer, steht da noch was drunter ?


----------



## JENSeits (26. März 2012)

ach so langsam warste mitm Testradl doch gar nicht! Das wird schon werden  Sonst leihe ich dir mein Trial für Braunlage aus!


----------



## 230691 (26. März 2012)

In Braunlage wird was dickes gefahren =)
Liebäugle mit einem Giant Glory 

Müsste morgen bescheid bekommen, ob am Samstag ein Uncle Jimbo in Willingen zur Verfügung steht.
Klappt es Samstag nicht schau ich mal, ob nächste Woche nicht mal ein wenig Gleitzeit abgebaut werden kann.
Da bekommt nämlich das eine Rose Testcenter die neuen 2012er Modelle =)

Sollte es einigermaßen rund laufen wird die dritte Aprilwoche bestellt


----------



## the_Shot (27. März 2012)

Dennis, jetzt willstes aber wissen, wa???


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JENSeits (28. März 2012)

Aktuelle Wetterlage und Vorschau für den Sonntag:

http://www.wetter.net/cgi-bin/wetter-net3/wetter-stadt.pl?ID=60100&ALIAS=Rüthen&ID2=112745


----------



## the_Shot (28. März 2012)

Na das sieht doch ganz ordentlich aus warm anziehen ist angesagt


----------



## JENSeits (28. März 2012)

die Vorhersagen ist gerade (im Vergleich zum Zeotpunkt des Posts) nochmal ein paar Grad runter gegangen


----------



## the_Shot (28. März 2012)

Also Schneeketten *lol*


----------



## wiehenrenner (28. März 2012)

Scheint trotzdem der einzig vernünftige Tag zu sein in dem Zeitraum


----------



## crossboss (29. März 2012)

Nachtfrost, ich bin gestern noch in Kurz gefahren
Spikes aufziehen


----------



## JENSeits (29. März 2012)

So wegen weil Sonntag!

Treffen um 10/10:30 aufm Parkplatz direkt am Bikepark.
Wer bringt Foto/Videoausrüstung mit?


----------



## wiehenrenner (29. März 2012)

Ich könnte meine ganz normale Digi mitnehmen, fürs Gruppenfoto oder sowas in der Art, macht eigentlich aber auch ganz gut Aktion-Bilder wobei das bei Jens seinem mitgeschlepptem Equip wahrscheinlich überflüssig sein dürfte  Ansonsten bin ich eh mit mir beschäftigt heile den Berg runter zu kommen.... immerhin sind die 661 Elbogenschützer heute gekommen


----------



## JENSeits (29. März 2012)

Gut - hoffen wir das du sie nicht brauchst! 

Warum? Da ist keine gescheite Cam dabei für Fotos!  Es sei Madame Fotografin bekommt kurzfristig Zeit, dann wirds gut! Like hier


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wiehenrenner (29. März 2012)

OK nehme die Nikon mit.


----------



## crossboss (30. März 2012)

Ich habe leider keine Biketaugliche SupercamJörg


----------



## RolfK (31. März 2012)

Sagt mal, gibbet da morgen eigentlich irgendwo was zu futtern oder ist Selbstversorgung angesagt?


----------



## wolfi (31. März 2012)

Da ist eine hütte mit imbiss zu abnehmbaren preisen. da gibts auch bier


----------



## RolfK (31. März 2012)

wolfi schrieb:


> da gibts auch bier




 :kotz:


----------



## wolfi (31. März 2012)

Ich kotze nur vom bergauf fahren...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RolfK (31. März 2012)




----------



## crossboss (31. März 2012)

Oh S.......die ganze KLein-Familie schwächelt wegen Grippe rum . Ich habe heute schon lieber aus gesetzt, bei dem Wetter.Ich denke ich kann morgen wohl nur locker wech machen. Gibt ja zum Glück  nen Lift daJörg


----------



## JENSeits (1. April 2012)

Auf geht's Leute!


----------



## the_Shot (1. April 2012)

Hoho, let's go! Bis gleich...


----------



## JENSeits (1. April 2012)

Achso, nen Shimano Bleeding Kit hat niemand dabei und möchte meine HR-Bremse entlüften? Muss ich Heute halt mehr "pumpen"!


----------



## wolfi (1. April 2012)

Yes! Ich gehe jetzt erstmal schön zum bäcker. Das auto steht gepackt vor der tür, und sohnemann ist heiß wie ein vulkan


----------



## RolfK (1. April 2012)

Brrrrr - das wird kalt. Frost und nix warmes fürn Parkeinsatz zum anziehen


----------



## crossboss (1. April 2012)

crossboss schrieb:


> Oh S.......die ganze KLein-Familie schwächelt wegen Grippe rum . Ich habe heute schon lieber aus gesetzt, bei dem Wetter.Ich denke ich kann morgen wohl nur locker wech machen. Gibt ja zum Glück  nen Lift daJörg




Hat sich leider zum schlechten gewendet Jungs ,das wird heute wohl nixSorry Jörg


----------



## Surfjunk (1. April 2012)

crossboss schrieb:


> Hat sich leider zum schlechten gewendet Jungs ,das wird heute wohl nixSorry Jörg



Jörg dann fahren wir mit dem Jungs nochmal los. 
Kann ja dieses WE leider nicht.


----------



## crossboss (1. April 2012)

Jepp!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## the_Shot (1. April 2012)

Ein klasse Tag ohne Ausfälle und Ausfälligkeiten, freu mich schon auf's nächste mal...


----------



## wiehenrenner (1. April 2012)

Muss ich mich anschliessen.  War ne nette Truppe und ich finde den Park dort wirklich klasse. Für mich genau das Richtige vom LvL.
Werde auch noch die Tage Bilder hochladen bzw. wer möchte dem Sende ich welche.


----------



## JENSeits (1. April 2012)

Erster Schnellschuss von Heute





War spaßig - leider bin ich noch nicht richtig fit was man Heute gemerkt hat  Ich hoffe ich hab da jetzt niemanden aufgehalten?! 

Ich freue mich schon sehr auf die Fotos vom Renner!


----------



## wolfi (1. April 2012)

Auch uns hat es wieder mal sehr gut gefallen. sohnemann ist schon wesentlich besser klargekommen als vor zwei wochen. mich hat es auch total gefreut endlich mal ein paar der forumsleute kennen zu lernen. hat suuuper viel spaß gemacht.:thumbup:
bis zum nächsten mal.
gruß, wolfi.


----------



## wolfi (2. April 2012)

Surfjunk schrieb:


> Jörg dann fahren wir mit dem Jungs nochmal los.
> Kann ja dieses WE leider nicht.



dann sagt mal bitte früh genug bescheid! lasse hat richtig blut geleckt.
ich glaube da ist bald ein spezielles, abfahrtsotientiertes rad fällig...
gruß
wolfi


----------



## RolfK (2. April 2012)

'My first Wildsau'?


----------



## wolfi (2. April 2012)

neeee,
aus dem alter isser schon raus.
muss ich mal schauen was es auf dem markt so gibt.
das größte problem werden wohl die dämpfer werden.
luftgabel/dämpfer ist sicherlich auf sein körpergewicht am einfachsten abstimmbar.
oder erstmal doch wieder ein hartail. die kids sollen ja merken was sich unter dem popo so abspielt.
gruß
wolfi


----------



## Jayesso (2. April 2012)

naja, wenns mit nem hardtail fahrbar ist, bin ich viell. auch mit dabei, beim nächsten mal!


----------



## crossboss (2. April 2012)

wolfi schrieb:


> dann sagt mal bitte früh genug bescheid! lasse hat richtig blut geleckt.
> ich glaube da ist bald ein spezielles, abfahrtsotientiertes rad fällig...
> gruß
> wolfi



Na ihr habt ja gestern ja schonmal die Wildsau mit dem Fanes auf _*Brautschau*_ geschickt  Wann gibts was kleinesJörg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wiehenrenner (2. April 2012)

Jayesso schrieb:


> naja, wenns mit nem hardtail fahrbar ist, bin ich viell. auch mit dabei, beim nächsten mal!


 
Also die Downhill Line möchte ich dort nicht mit nem CC-Hardtail fahren. Vllt. weniger wegen des fehlenden Federweges als wegen der Geometrie wie Du auf dem Bock hockst. Die Funride Strecke sollte ganz gut gehen, die Freeride auch, aber es wird natürlich echt anspruchsvoll denke ich mal. 
Was ich schön fand. Als wir gestern unsere Auszeit zum Filmen genommen haben. Konnte man sehen das ein Kollege der ebenfalls nen Pitch fuhr mit Serienfahrwerk deutlich schneller durch Steinfeld bebraten ist, als mancher der mit 200 mm Federweg darum gemacht hat.


----------



## RolfK (2. April 2012)

crossboss schrieb:


> Na ihr habt ja gestern ja schonmal die Wildsau mit dem Fanes auf _*Brautschau*_ geschickt  Wann gibts was kleinesJörg



Ne nix da, ist nichts passiert, da haben wir drauf geachtet


----------



## wolfi (2. April 2012)

RolfK schrieb:


> Ne nix da, ist nichts passiert, da haben wir drauf geachtet



rolf hatte kondome mit


----------



## wiehenrenner (2. April 2012)

Warstein Bilder im Bilderthread......


----------



## JENSeits (2. April 2012)

Ich hätte mal gerne per PN eure Musikwünsche fürs Video - ich bin noch unschlüssig. Sollte allerdings Lizenzfrei sein, sprich z.B. Musik von Jamendo.com


----------



## JENSeits (5. April 2012)

Video zum / vom Sonntag


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## slang (5. April 2012)

Habt ihr bestimmt Spass gehabt.


----------



## the_Shot (5. April 2012)

slang schrieb:


> Habt ihr bestimmt Spass gehabt.



Na da kannste einen drauf lassen 
Dankeschön Jens!!!


----------



## crossboss (11. April 2012)

hat wer Bock Sonntag 15.04. nach Warstein zum Race zu  zu gurken?Jörg

[email protected]


----------



## Tabletop84 (11. April 2012)

Ich hab mich fürs Rennen angemeldet. Eventuell bin ich auch schon am Samstag am Start.


----------



## JENSeits (11. April 2012)

Wird bei mir ganz ganz spontan entschieden, die Rennteilnahme ebenso falls es dann noch möglich ist  Mich wird man an der GoPro und der "Wintermatte" aufm Kopf erkennen


----------



## crossboss (12. April 2012)

Ich werde es wohl auch eher spontan entscheiden


----------



## Tabletop84 (12. April 2012)

Fährt jemand zufällig am Sonntag über Paderborn zum Rennen nach Kallenhardt? Bräuchte nur einen Platz für mich. Rad ist schon vor Ort. Zurück würd ich auch so wieder kommen.


----------



## JENSeits (12. April 2012)

Könnte sich ganz evtl einrichten lassen. Entscheide aber sehr spontan, daher solltest du dich nicht drauf verlassen!


----------



## Tabletop84 (12. April 2012)

Vielleicht ergibt sich bei mir noch was. Falls ich nix finde melde ich mich bei dir am Samstag oder so.


----------



## poekelz (13. April 2012)

Chucki und ich haben uns spontan entschieden heute nach Willi zu fahren, also falls noch jemand kommen möchte....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wiehenrenner (13. April 2012)

Ich überlege auch ganz spontan am Sonntag nach Kallenhardt zu fahren. Ich würde meinen kurzen mitnehmen. Er könnte da zugucken, und nebenbei mit seinem Rad übern Pumptrack düsen 
Ich werde das aber wirklich seeeehr spontan am Sonntag entscheiden. 

@Chucki und Poekelz viel Spass, ich hoffe es gibt nen paar nette Bilder


----------



## JENSeits (14. April 2012)

Ich bin wohl für morgen raus. Heute habe ich mich gar nicht wohl aufm Radl gefühlt und nur fürs zuschauen mag ich da bei den Spritpreisen nicht hingurken.
Tut mir leid tabletop


----------



## Tabletop84 (15. April 2012)

Ich hab noch was gefunden. Hoffentlich bleibts einigermaßen trocken.


----------



## wiehenrenner (15. April 2012)

So frisch aus Warstein zurück. Wetter war ok, Bratwurst und Waffeln auch. Volles Feld beim Downhillrennen. Habe viele Leute entdeckt die entweder beim IBC aktiv sind oder auch letztes Mal dort unterwegs waren. Mein Nachwuchs hat unten im Bereich des Pumptracks alles unsicher gemacht, und konnte sich über seine erste echte "Airtime" freuen. Werde Anfang Mai sicher nochmal zum fahren dorthin düsen.


----------



## JENSeits (15. April 2012)

Klingt gut!


----------



## Tabletop84 (15. April 2012)

Bin auch gerade zurückgekommen. Mit dem Wetter hatte man ja Glück im Unglück: hätte auch regnen können aber der Wind bei der vielen Warterei mit 103 oder 130 (?) Fahrern war schon fieß.

Bin mit dem Leihrad und der Strecke nach nur 3 Trainingsabfahrten nicht so warm geworden und im ersten Lauf gestürtzt, zweiter war ok aber Platzierung wird wohl nix Berauschendes sein aber fürs Renndebüt ok.

Netter, kleiner Park übrigens, sind wohl noch viele Northshores dazugekommen die ich von Videos noch gar nicht kannte.


----------



## JENSeits (15. April 2012)

Ich hoffe du hast dir nichts getan?

Japs die sollten angeblich dieses WE eröffnet werden - reizen mich schon sehr als ich sie mir beim hochschieben mal alles angeschaut habe. Allerdings waren da noch wenig bis garkeine Landungen vorhanden - wenn das solche dicken Drops bleiben bin ich raus, da müsste ein DH für her um das Spicy nicht kaputt zufahren.
Abwarten oder weiß man da etwas genaueres?


----------



## Tabletop84 (15. April 2012)

Das was ich gesehen habe war schon mit Landungen, allerdings schon tricky z.B. ein Step Down auf nen abschüssiges Skinny und dann gleich wieder Step Up und Step down. 

Der Sturz war eine Lapalie, in den Wurzeln versumpft, zu lahm und am Minidouble hängengeblieben -> nach vorne abgestiegen.


----------



## JENSeits (15. April 2012)

japs das könnte eine richtige Herausforderung werden!

Achja, bald möchte ich mal wieder nach Winterberg, noch vorm Dirtmasters. Bedingung ist auf jeden Fall ein Tag außer Freitag bis Sonntag, da ists mir zuvoll. Vorschlagen würde ich den 30ten Mai, der Montag vorm Tag der deutschen Arbeit. Da hoffe ich auf nicht all zuviel Andrang. Im Laufe der Woche werde ich sagen können obs klappt oder nicht.
Wer wäre dabei?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## the_Shot (16. April 2012)

Jens, grundsätzlich hab ich Interesse, muss allerdings noch klären ob ich frei bekomme. Derzeit ist hier echt die Hölle los.


----------



## wiehenrenner (16. April 2012)

Hätte am Brückentag auch frei, und wollte dort eigentlich gen Warstein, wenn es hier aber einige gibt die nach WB wollen, würde ich mich evtl. mit dranhängen. 
Wie ist denn WB von der Schwierigkeit einzuschätzen? Weiss nicht ob ich da klar komme. Ausserdem denke ich auch das es am Brückentag nicht leerer sein sollte als am WE.


----------



## the_Shot (16. April 2012)

Können auch nach Warstein, bin da offen


----------



## kris. (16. April 2012)

Bäume stehen ja überall! *duckundweg*


----------



## wiehenrenner (16. April 2012)

kris. schrieb:


> Bäume stehen ja überall! *duckundweg*


 
Kommt halt drauf an wie dir die Möglichkeit gegeben wird dagegen zu schreddern 

Ich gucke mal wie hier so die Tendenz ist. Generell bin ich Ende April Anf. Mai nochmal für nen Parkbesuch zu haben. Danach habe ich eine von meiner Regierung verordnete "Gravity" Sperre, damit ich Anf. Juni nicht mit Gips in den Flieger muss


----------



## chucki_bo (16. April 2012)

wiehenrenner schrieb:


> Danach habe ich eine von meiner Regierung verordnete "Gravity" Sperre, damit ich Anf. Juni nicht mit Gips in den Flieger muss



 Muuuaaaahhhhhhaaaa - wenn die lieben Regierungen denn immer so 
genau wüssten, was das proletarische Fußvolk mit den Alugäulen im Berg so treibt ....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kris. (16. April 2012)

Warum? Fährst Du etwa nicht IMMER vorsichtig?!


----------



## poekelz (16. April 2012)

kris. schrieb:


> Warum? Fährst Du etwa nicht IMMER vorsichtig?!



Na klar fährt ER immer vorsichtig, aber dann und wann haut´s ihn dann doch hin - und Mist, wieder auf die Rippen....immer auf die Rippen, schon seit Jahren - wenn er sich hinpackt immer auf die Rippen.

Aber ansonsten fahren wir natürlich immer vorsichtig


----------



## chucki_bo (16. April 2012)

poekelz schrieb:


> Na klar fährt ER immer vorsichtig, aber dann und wann haut´s ihn dann doch hin - und Mist, wieder auf die Rippen....immer auf die Rippen, schon seit Jahren - wenn er sich hinpackt immer auf die Rippen.



Ist aber fast wieder gut. 

By the way: immer auf die gleichen Rippen IMMER rechts.... 
Aua, wenn ich nur dran denke ...


----------



## JENSeits (16. April 2012)

Armer Jörg 

Stimmt ist bestimmt nen beliebter Brückentag. Dann bin ich raus und mache mir lieber nen feinen Tag auf den heimischen / Rödinghauser / Vlotho'er Trails! 
Tut mir leid hier erst "falsche Hoffnungen" gesäht zuhaben.


----------



## chucki_bo (16. April 2012)

JENSeits schrieb:


> Armer Jörg



Aaalda - verarschen tuh isch misch selba wa!!


----------



## JENSeits (16. April 2012)

@ unseren Bruchpiloten vom Sonntag, habe ich dich da gesichtet?




Foto by Mike


----------



## Tabletop84 (16. April 2012)

Nee das bin ich nicht aber ist die gleiche Stelle.


----------



## wolfi (25. April 2012)

moin,
ich werde zu 99% am samstag den 28.04. nach wibe fahren.
ist sonst noch jemand dort?
(ja-ja....ich weiß... am wochenende nach wibe? aber ich kann nur an wochenenden)
wäre ja vielleicht recht lustig mit mehreren leuten.
gruß
wolfi


----------



## the_Shot (25. April 2012)

Sorry Wolfi,

muss auf meine Kurze aufpassen , weil das Frauchen malochen muss


----------



## wolfi (25. April 2012)

ja-ja....so hat jeder sein kreuz zu tragen
dafür habe ich am sonntag alle drei kinder weil meine frau vom hermann zur sparrenburg rennt.
sooooo sitdataus.
aber wir machen das ja gerne, nech?

gruß
wolfi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wiehenrenner (25. April 2012)

Jup habe auch am WE Kinderdienst, nur weil meine bessere Hälfte nach der Nachtschicht meint schlafen zu müssen...... 
Ich überlege immer noch etwas spontan am Brückentag oder dem 02. Mai nach Kallenhardt zu düsen.


----------



## poekelz (25. April 2012)

wiehenrenner schrieb:


> Jup habe auch am WE Kinderdienst, nur weil meine bessere Hälfte nach der Nachtschicht meint schlafen zu müssen......
> Ich überlege immer noch etwas spontan am Brückentag oder dem 02. Mai nach Kallenhardt zu düsen.



Das hört sich interessant an, da wär ich wohl nicht abgeneigt!

(sofern ich frei machen kann).


----------



## wiehenrenner (25. April 2012)

Welcher der 2 genannten Tage wäre dir denn lieber, und wann bräuchtest Du nen Info wegen frei machen?


----------



## poekelz (25. April 2012)

wiehenrenner schrieb:


> Welcher der 2 genannten Tage wäre dir denn lieber, und wann bräuchtest Du nen Info wegen frei machen?



Am Brückentag - irgendwie soll ich das wohl hin bekommen, kann auch spontan sein, mach dir keinen Stress.


----------



## the_Shot (25. April 2012)

Evtl. kann ich mich auch am Brückentag frei machen, keine Panik, ich lass die Hosen an


----------



## wiehenrenner (25. April 2012)

Klingt gut, könnens am WE nochmal ansprechen, wäre dann wohl dabei.


----------



## crossboss (26. April 2012)

AM Brückentag nach WIbe wer hat Bock!?


----------



## wolfi (26. April 2012)

hallo liebe freunde der schwerkraft!
wie bereits weiter oben erwähnt, werde ich am samstag den 28.04. nach wibe fahren. leider musste heute mein beifahrer absagen, somit habe ich wieder einen platz frei!
für kurzentschlossenen:
ich plane am samstag morgen so gegen 09.00 uhr zu starten. fahre dann von bielefeld zentrum über sennestadt richtung pb.
zustieg daher möglich!
ich muss allerdings spätestens um 17.30 uhr wieder in bi sein. ansonsten bekomme ich so dermaßen ärger mit meiner liebsten...
also, wer bock hat eine pn an mich!
gruß
wolfi
ps: da ja brückentag ist, und alle denken unter der woche ist es leerer, werden sehr viele am montag nach wibe fahren. smit ist es am samstag schön leer


Edit:
so, der platz ist weg.
gruß, wolfi.


----------



## JENSeits (28. April 2012)

Nochmal wegen Braunlage -- ich würde dem Herrn gerne eine grobe Rückmeldung geben:



JENSeits schrieb:


> Ich habe jemanden der uns wohl begrillen würde in seinem neu eröffnetem Biergarten!  Dazu gibts dann kalte Getränke und Musik!!!
> Ich denke das wäre doch eine Maßnahme, oder? Ein Ticketrabatt würden wir bestimmt auch bekommen.
> 
> Also folgender Plan:
> Ihr sagt mir was ihr davon haltet und eine Woche vorher (dürfte bestimmt gehen) klären wir hier (parralel im Gesichtsbuch) die genaue Teilnehmerzahl unserer Gruppe ab und ich mache alles klar.





RolfK schrieb:


> aktuelle Braunlage-Teilnehmerliste Do. 7.06.
> Wolfi
> Jenseits
> Rischer
> ...



Bitte einmal hier rufen wer kommt und einmal dazu sagen ob ihr an dem Angebot Interesse habt 



LG Jens


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 230691 (28. April 2012)

Hier und ja


----------



## the_Shot (28. April 2012)

Ich auchhier und ja


----------



## RolfK (29. April 2012)

Doppel-Ja


----------



## poekelz (30. April 2012)

wiehenrenner schrieb:


> Jup habe auch am WE Kinderdienst, nur weil meine bessere Hälfte nach der Nachtschicht meint schlafen zu müssen......
> Ich überlege immer noch etwas spontan am Brückentag oder dem 02. Mai nach Kallenhardt zu düsen.



Christoph, Sasha war ne geile Aktion heute. Bei dem Wetter hätte ich mich sostwohin gebissen, wenn ich zuhause rumgehangen hätte!


----------



## the_Shot (30. April 2012)

poekelz schrieb:


> Christoph, Sas*c*ha war ne geile Aktion heute. Bei dem Wetter hätte ich mich sostwohin gebissen, wenn ich zuhause rumgehangen hätte!



Da hast wahr Frank, hätte mir auch nix besseres vorstellen können


----------



## wiehenrenner (30. April 2012)

Jup, Warstein ist immer ne Reise wert ! 
Ich fange mal mit dem Upload der Bilder an, Ihr könnt dann also beruhigt ins Bett gehen und morgen früh zum Frühstück in den Bilder Thread gucken


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wiehenrenner (1. Mai 2012)

Vllt. noch ein kleiner Nachtrag zu Warstein. Wir sind gestern noch die Freestyle / Dirtjump was auch immer Line über der grossen Lichtung in der Mitte des Parks gefahren. Hatten wir beim letzten mal irgendwie nicht gemacht. Macht auch wirklich Bock, vor allem die fetten Anlieger sind echt witzig. Finde die Strecke gute um nen paar Sachen auszuprobieren, gerade wenn man auch vllt. nicht so sicher ist.

Allen anderen die sich bei den bekannten Sachen hier in der Gegend unterfordert fühlen, den würde ich mal die neue Northshore Line in Warstein ans Herz legen......  Das Ding ist mal amtlich, wurde auch gestern von keinem der Besucher dort in Angriff genommen, bzw. schnell abgebrochen


----------



## JENSeits (1. Mai 2012)

Stimmt, das hätten wir vllt mal nachlegen sollen.
Die NS hatte ich mir ja einmal beim hochschieben im Bauzustand angesehen. Gibts da nu Fotos vom fertigen geholze?
Würde mich echt mal reizen, auch wenn ich das meiste wohl nicht fahren könnte.


----------



## poekelz (2. Mai 2012)

JENSeits schrieb:


> Würde mich echt mal reizen, auch wenn ich das meiste wohl nicht fahren könnte.



Also ich würde die NS-Line nicht mal zu Fuß gehen wollen, hatte zwar Bilder gemacht aber leider hat sich meine alte Digicam endgültig verabschiedet und nix auf der Karte abgelegt.

Chris hattest du nicht welche?


----------



## Tabletop84 (2. Mai 2012)

hier ist sie z.T. zu sehen:

[ame="http://vimeo.com/40461305"]Raben-Race Vol.2 by Guerilla Racing on Vimeo[/ame]

3:03


----------



## JENSeits (2. Mai 2012)

Bin noch auf der Arbeit, also kurz:

Ja Frank, das Dingen wird nicht ohne sein und ebenfalls ja, eins hat Chris mir bereits zukommen lassen. Das wäre ein Step-down, den würde ich mir ggf. zutrauen.

Das Video habe ich noch nicht ganz gesehen, werde ich daheim nachholen.



*Bitte wartet nicht all zu lange wegen der Braunlage-Sache weiter oben auf dieser Seite -- Danke *


----------



## wiehenrenner (2. Mai 2012)

Ich habe noch nen 2. Bild das ist aber im Prinzip von der gleichen Stelle aus gemacht. Also nicht wirklich weiter Aufschlussreich. 
@ Jens ja der Stepdown, der ginge vllt noch, aber man muss erstmal dahinkommen  Und da sage ich schonmal das werde ich in meinem Leben nicht mehr gebacken bekommen


----------



## wolfi (9. Mai 2012)

JENSeits schrieb:


> Nochmal wegen Braunlage -- ich würde dem Herrn gerne eine grobe Rückmeldung geben:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



moin jens,
ich bin raus! leider.
meine kinder haben in der schule brückentag, und meine holde hat mich dazu "überredet" einen camping-kurzurlaub zu machen.
als ich harz vorschlug verdrehte sie vielsagend die augen.
nun ja, ein andermal.
gruß
wolfi


----------



## crossboss (9. Mai 2012)

vermutlich auch raus wegen Campingwoe mit Familie
Aber vielleicht läßt sie sich ja nochüberreden da hin zu fahren um das neue Womo Vorzelt zu testen.


----------



## crossboss (9. Mai 2012)

Aber zum Trost bin ich ja ne  halbe Woche in WIBE,ab vermutlich Do. vormittag 17.05., wir wollen auf dem ruhigen Campingplatz unterhalb Karlen Asten unser Fahrerlager aufschlagen. Da kann man auch mal zwischenduch pennen, weils da leiser istJörg

@ Jens ,wo wirst du denn untergekommen so Übernachtungsmässig?


----------



## JENSeits (9. Mai 2012)

Ich gehe direkt auf den Campingplatz gegenüber vom Bikepark (andere Straßenseite) 

Schade das ihr absagen müsst


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ehrenfeld (9. Mai 2012)

ich bin natürlich auch wieder am start!


----------



## 230691 (14. Mai 2012)

Nun führt kein weg mehr zurück.
Für braunlage steht ein giant glory 0 bereit um hart ran genommen zu werden 

Gesendet von meinem XT910 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## crossboss (14. Mai 2012)

Jens: 
Eventuell sind wir schon Mi-Abend in WIBE zum Chillen und Grillen. Nen Kumpel von mir ist mit Family auf dem Campingplatz am Eingang mit seiem weißen VW Bus . Da sind wir vermutlich abends Jens. 

Jens, du kriegst noch ne PN wegen Handy NR damit wir uns da mal zum hüpfen  und chillen treffen können. Bis denne.............im Sauerländle!
Gruß Jörg


----------



## outdoor (15. Mai 2012)

vergesst schulenberg bei euren roadtrips nicht!! wir haben wieder regelmäßig jedes wochenende geöffnet - facebook: racepark-schulenberg


----------



## -Kiwi- (16. Mai 2012)

Schulenberg ist klasse!


----------



## crossboss (16. Mai 2012)

Schulenberg  kenn ich garnicht ist das ne Reise wert?

@ Jens
morgen 10 Uhr ist Startnummernausgabe , ab 12 UHr freies Training oder? Ich ruf dich mal durch wenn ich dort bin! Vielleicht trainieren wir mal einige Streckenteile fürs donnerstagabendliche Prolog Rennen, für die Startreihenfolge. Ich wollte da antreten um nicht ganz hinten starten zu müssen. Aber dafür müst ich erstmal vor den Anderen ins Ziel kommen, uuuppps!


So Klausmann wir kommen.......................Kette rechts...................................................irgendwann ins Ziel fürn Bier oder 2-3Jörch


----------



## the_Shot (16. Mai 2012)

Jens, bin für den 07.06. Braunlage raus!
Liege da spontan auf Fuerte in der Sonne


----------



## Jayesso (17. Mai 2012)

Kurze Frage: Kann man im Bikepark Warstein auch Downhill-/Freeridebikes ausleihen (also welche mit ein bischen mehr Federweg)? Auf der Homepage steht ja nur was von Dirtbikes, oder umschließt das alles? 
Würde das gerne mal ausprobieren.


----------



## wolfi (18. Mai 2012)

hi jayesso,

meines wissens nach nur dirtbikes. am besten rufst du dort mal an oder schickst eine mail. die betreiber antworten recht zügig.
ansonsten gibts im bikepark wibe eine wirklich gute leihflotte.
gruß
wolfi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jayesso (18. Mai 2012)

ja hab das auch schon gesehen. 
hab nach warstein auch ne mail geschickt.
in wibe sind die leihkosten aber noch nen bischen höher und es ist noch ne halbe stunde weiter weg (  ).
aber ich glaube auch winterberg wird es


----------



## wolfi (20. Mai 2012)

@ jens und jörg: wie war das enduro rennen? ich war gestern, samstag, für ein paar stunden mit meiner mittleren tochter da. wir haben eine käfer-tour durch das sauerland gemacht  , zwei alte freunde besucht, die auf dem festival arbeiten (müssen) und noch ein wenig slopestyle geschaut. sehr krass, was die kids da mittlerweile zaubern... ich habe das erste mal live einen frontflip gesehen...unglaublich. ich glaube nächstes jahr muss ich dort auch zelten
gruß, wolfi.

# send from total wichtigen schmartpfon! #


----------



## JENSeits (20. Mai 2012)

Servus! Ich bin wieder daheim. Ein paar kurze Worte dazu: 

Das Rennen war für mich mit viel zu vielen HM bergauf gespickt, ich war schon sehr sehr fertig.
Die Stages an sich hatten es in meinen Augen faustdick hinter den Ohren. Ich denke die waren nicht jedermanns Fall. Da soll Jörg aber seine Meinung auch mal kund tun, dann hat man nen "Mittelwert"  Der Seedingrun bei Flutlicht war spitze!


Fazit: Ich nehm nächstes Jahr, wenns wieder so HM-lastig wird, lieber am DH teil 

Das Dirtmasters ist immer ne Reise wert! Ich hab mir Gestern den Hintern abgefreut als der Lacondeguy 3 Meter vor mir nen doppelten Backflip hingelegt hat


----------



## crossboss (20. Mai 2012)

Das 4 Tägige Festival war der Hammer
Das Enduro Rennen am 18. war schon etwaqs entschärft, da es etwas abtrocknete. Beim freien Training am Vortag war es fast unfahrbar glatt. Wir haben uns eben  durchgebissen. War schon sehr anstrengend aber wir hatten ja ne gorßzügige Sollzeit von 4,5 Stunden für nur 30 km , war ok. Ich habe mit Tobi zusammen mit Kaffeepause gut 3 stunden 32 Minuten im Schlamm gebraucht

_Slopestyle Bergline_ mit den Pros war supergeil und Downhillrennen am Sonntag mit den Stars ebenfallsJörg

Ein Video von Stage 6 da wars ok zum Fahren bis auf die Mitte


----------



## crossboss (21. Mai 2012)

Hier noch nen kurzes Video das mein Schätzchen gedreht hat. In der Mitte fand ich die Stage 6 aber echt strange zu fahren
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





hab da viel Zeit liegen gelassen auch vielleicht weil ich alles mit Xt Klickies fuhr
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Soll aber keine Ausrede sein, für Platz *173*, ich bin echt sehr zufrieden damit
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Jens sehr respektabler *167*er Platz knapp *40 Sekunden* vor mir. Herzlichen Glückwunsch Jens, du hast es doch gut gepackt!
Du warst in der 1ten Stage ja fast ne Minute schnellerIch bin da 3 mal aufe Fresse und kam mit dem Schlamm nicht mehr in die Scheiß Klickies rein. Die Teile waren nen Fehlgriff bei diesem Rennen Die anderen Stages kam ich aber gut Klar.

*Ergebnisse:* http://issuu.com/racement/docs/results_enduro_solo

Ergebnisse der Stages von Jens und Mir:
*Jens*: Stage 

1            2         3             4             5           6
               5.06    3.28   2.35     0.51     1.54  3.45    Gesamt 17.39 Min

*Jörg:* 
6.05     3.02   2.18    051      1.45     4.19   Gesamt 18.19.Min 


Ich finde fürs 1 mal waren wir gar nicht mal so schlecht, oder Jens?

Nächstes mal bin ich sicher wieder dabei und mach  aber dann doch besser Flats dran
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Jörg


----------



## wolfi (21. Mai 2012)

na dann erstmal glückwunsch euch beiden!!!!
ist doch supi! mittelfeld ist immer gut (genau wie in der schule)

und was sagt dein neuer laufradsatz, jörg?
taugt der? ich bin drauf und dran den zu bestellen.
bis zum sommer möchte ich meine sau so 2,5-3 kg abspecken.
und die hälfte hätte ich schon mit laufradsatz und reifen.
bis denne
wolfi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## crossboss (21. Mai 2012)

Danke wolfi

Also mit meinen knapp 100 kg hat hat der Fun Works LRS jedenfalls gut die 4 Tage Bikepark überstanden und sieht wie neu aus alles rund
Ich glaub echt der taugt was und sieht supi aus


----------



## crossboss (21. Mai 2012)

Übrigends wenn man sich mal ne Eindruck vom *Race Trailgewitter* machen möchte :
Auf Youtube kann man sich alle 6 Stages  ansehen. Einfach *Winterberg Enduro* 2012 eingeben-viel Spaß damit.


----------



## JENSeits (21. Mai 2012)

Ich glaube da ist dir ein Doppelpost unterlaufen, oder? Einen könnte ich rauslöschen ...

Ja ich bin zufrieden, obwohl da noch viel viel mehr hätte gehen können! Das nächste mal sollte ich vorher mal auf Strecke und HM trainieren. Dann würde bei den Stages nochmal ne knappe halbe Minute fallen 

Wenns das nächste Jahr wieder so Hm lastig wird, werde ich wohl am DH teil nehmen!


----------



## crossboss (21. Mai 2012)

Mir passte das ja ganz gut mit den HM. Die sollten mal 2 Sektionen bergauf stoppen, das wär gerechter. Und üben würd ich selbst auch noch mehr. Da gehen evtl. noch 100 Plätze am Ende

Ich habe den Downhil am Sonntag gesehen die hatten echt noch mehr Probleme mit der Nässe, weils frisch geregnet hatte. Mir ist das mit meinen 45 Lenzen im Ernst zu gefährlich!


----------



## -Kiwi- (21. Mai 2012)

crossboss schrieb:


> Schulenberg  kenn ich garnicht ist das ne Reise wert?...


Ja, in jedem Fall. Ist aber 'ne holprige und recht toughe Strecke. Da sollte man schon über gewisse Fahrkünste verfügen.
Musst mal nach Videos suchen.

Gruß, Kiwi.


----------



## crossboss (22. Mai 2012)

gibbet bei DUTUBE


----------



## detlefracing (22. Mai 2012)

Samstag fahren wir auch endlich wieder nach Schube EMPFEHLENSWERT!


----------



## -Kiwi- (22. Mai 2012)

Viel Spaß! 

Gruß, Kiwi.


----------



## Nico Laus (24. Mai 2012)

Nabend,
ich möchte dieses Wochenende mal in einen Bikepark. First timer. 
Was empfehlt ihr mir? Winterberg oder Willingen?
Ich kann mir vorstellen, dass Winterberg zu voll sein wird um als Anfänger seine Linie und sein Tempo zu fahren.
Wichtig wäre auch, dass man vor Ort Protektoren und Helm leihen kann. Ist das in Willingen möglich? Wo soll ich hinfahren?

Was gibts sonst noch zu beachten? Irgendwas Bestimmtes, das ich mitnehmen sollte? Sonstige Tipps?

Schonmal nen dickes Danke im Voraus und vielleicht ist sogar jemand da und hat Bock mich an die Hand zu nehmen.

Grüße
Ronni


----------



## JENSeits (24. Mai 2012)

Ich bin dieses WE daheim. Dir würde ich in diesem Fall Willingen empfehlen. Schutzkleidung sollte im Bikeshop zuleihen sein - einfach mal anrufen!  Willingen hat allerdings nur EINE Strecke die dich interessieren wird / für dich geeignet ist. 

WiBe wird zuvoll sein und da ist es einfach nicht entspannt genug. Da wird zurecht gemeckert wenn die Leute mitten in der Fahrspur der DH rumstehen und nen Schwätzchen halten 

ich würde jetzt einfach noch den Bikepark Warstein in die Runde werfen ... der ist sehr sehr entspannt und hat einiges zubieten - nur nicht die für Willingen und Winterberg bekannten dicken Anlieger und Hülle und Fülle. Ich finde Warstein ist ein Sammelsurium von legalen Singletrails in verschiedenen Schwierigkeiten  Sehr nette Leute! Nur ich glaube beim ausleihen von Schutzausrüstung wirds da hapern ...


Ich hoffe ich konnte dir ein wenig helfen.

LG Jens


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Nico Laus (24. Mai 2012)

THX! Das hilft schonmal weiter!
Laut Website hat Willingen nur zwei Strecken. Die DH und eine FR-Strecke. Hoffentlich wirds mit nur einer Strecke nicht zu schnell langweilig. Was kostet eine Tageskarte überhaupt? Konnte dazu nichts finden. Da steht nur etwas von Einzelfahrt 6.


----------



## JENSeits (24. Mai 2012)

DÃ¼rfte bei grob 20â¬ liegen - glaube ich. Falls du wissen mÃ¶chtest wer aus dem Forum sonst noch da ist:

Winterberg
Willingen


----------



## chucki_bo (25. Mai 2012)

In Willi bezahlst Du "nur" die Gondel. Der Preis ist dann abhängig wie lange Du die Lifterei in Anspruch nehmen willst 
(Beispiel : von 1100 h bis Feierabend kostet das 24 Euronen).

Die FR - Strecke wird Dir als Rookie am ersten Tag nicht langweilig, zumal Du von nicht mehr max 2-3 Abfahrten 
pro Stunde ausgehen kannst.

Bis Du also die Strecke so kennst, dass Du es an den enstprechenden Stellen so stehen lassen kannst, 
wie Du das möchtest vergeht ja auch die eine oder andere Abfahrt.

Ansonsten hat Jenseits Recht: Die DH ist schon ordentlich ... . Musst Du für Dich entscheiden ...

Das ist die Strecke : http://videos.mtb-news.de/videos/view/20387

Later
chucki_bo


----------



## Jayesso (25. Mai 2012)

Hab nochmal ne frage zum Bikepark in Warstein. 
Ich hab mich mal da erkundigt, was man da so ausleihen kann. Es gäbe ein Gesamtpaket mit Bike, Protektoren, Helm und Liftkarte für 4 Stunden. Die verleihen allerdings nur Dirtbikes. Mir haben sie aber gesagt, dass man mit denen auch Erfahrungen auf der DH-Strecke machen kann. Wie sehr ihr das? Vor allen diejenigen, die schon in Warstein waren. Und noch eine Frage: Für Anfänger hat sich Warstein symphatischer angehört als Winterberg, da kleiner, familiärer, weniger Andrang. Täuscht der Eindruck?

VG Janosch


----------



## wiehenrenner (25. Mai 2012)

Jayesso schrieb:


> Hab nochmal ne frage zum Bikepark in Warstein.
> Ich hab mich mal da erkundigt, was man da so ausleihen kann. Es gäbe ein Gesamtpaket mit Bike, Protektoren, Helm und Liftkarte für 4 Stunden. Die verleihen allerdings nur Dirtbikes. Mir haben sie aber gesagt, dass man mit denen auch Erfahrungen auf der DH-Strecke machen kann. Wie sehr ihr das? Vor allen diejenigen, die schon in Warstein waren. Und noch eine Frage: Für Anfänger hat sich Warstein symphatischer angehört als Winterberg, da kleiner, familiärer, weniger Andrang. Täuscht der Eindruck?
> 
> VG Janosch


 
Nein der Eindruck täuscht nicht. Das drumherum ist wirklich prima. War nen sehr entspanntes Umfeld, und auch nicht soviel Andrang, gerade Vormittags nicht. 
Ob du mit nem Dirtbike oder lieber mit deinem Acid fährst kann ich nicht sagen. Generell würde ich die DH Strecke mit beiden nicht fahren wollen. Die ist schon sehr wurzelig im unteren Teil, und nicht gerade mega easy....... Du kannst aber die Funride oder auch die Freeride fahren, oder die Tables und Anlieger im "Infield" des Parks. Da kann man eigentlich ganz gut Erfahrungen sammeln, gerade wenn man noch nicht soviel gesprungen ist.
Ich finde den Park generell sehr kurzweilig und abwechslungsreich. Kenne aber die anderen auch nicht.


----------



## JENSeits (25. Mai 2012)

@ Jaywasso:

Ich würde mir das mit dem Dirt nicht antun! Dafür ist die Standposition ungeeignet und auch die Wurzeln werden es dir da nicht gerade spaßig gestalten. Da kannste wesentlich besser mit deinem Radl und abgesenktem Sattel starten!

Anfängertauglich ist Wibe z.b. unterhalb der Woche sehr finde ich - Warstein auch am Wochenende. Allerdings denke ich in Wibe ist es sogar ein wenig leichter für Anfänger, da du einfach mehr Möglichkeiten hast bzw. mehr Streckenauswahl an Strecken die jedermann fahren kann: 4x / Funride / Continental-Track). Selbst die DH ist für Anfänger (wenn auch langsam und mit Rücksicht auf die schnellen) machbar.
Auf den Strecken kannst du auch sehr gut das Schwung-mitnehmen-aus-Kurven lernen und üben. Da hast du einige gut gebaute Kurven! In Wartstein fallen meines Erachtens nach die Anlieger kleiner aus, zudem in geringeren Stückzahlen.

Meine Empfehlung: Nach Möglichkeit unterhalb der Woche (kein Feier- oder Brückentag!!) nach Wibe fahren. Am WE wegen der Entspanntheit nach Warstein.

Willingen siedelt sich in meinen Augen genau dazwischen ein. Mehr Übung für die Kurventechnik auf der Freeride als in Warstein, dafür mehr Verkehr und nur eine Strecke.


----------



## Jayesso (25. Mai 2012)

vielen dank für eure einschätzungen. werde mich auch mit meinem freund unterhalten, was er besser findet.


----------



## Asio (25. Mai 2012)

Also mosi und ich haben uns dazu entschlossen, das wir morgen mal nach Willingen fahren werden. Ich muss mein Trauma vom letzten mal loswerden( 2 grosser table viel zu schnell und viel zu viel power im Absprung). Wer wird denn noch in Willingen aufkreuzen von euch? Werden auch wieder die Kameras mitnehmen und nen paar schöne Bilder machen


----------



## Rischer (26. Mai 2012)

Als Anfänger: Definitiv Willingen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JENSeits (26. Mai 2012)

Montag fahren Rischer und ich wohl nach Willingen, wenns bei ihm zeitlich passt und mein Knie zustimmt ...


----------



## Asio (26. Mai 2012)

Montag wollen mosi und honk wohl auch hin. Bei mir steht es noch auf der Kippe.


----------



## Nico Laus (26. Mai 2012)

WOAAAAHHHHH war das supi und Asio und Mosi (?) habe ich auch getroffen! 

Wie ist die Fotoausbeute? Hast du noch schöne Bilder einfangen können? Habe dich aus den Augenwinkeln später nochmal weiter unten nach einem Anlieger knien sehen...

Jetzt muss ich erstmal die Wunden am Eisenpferd verarzten. Vielleicht bin ich Montag auch wieder da.


----------



## Rischer (26. Mai 2012)

Asio schrieb:


> Montag wollen mosi und honk wohl auch hin. Bei mir steht es noch auf der Kippe.



Hatte mit Dennis auch schon gesprochen!
Nehmt die Kamera mit


----------



## Asio (26. Mai 2012)

Wenn ich mitkomme is die Cam auf jeden mit dabei. Sonnst muss Frank einspringen mit seiner


----------



## JENSeits (26. Mai 2012)

Super! 

Auch wenns bei mir mitm Knie noch nicht besser zuwerden scheind - Spaß wirds bestimmt bringen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Asio (27. Mai 2012)

Auch wenn ich mich direkt bei der ersten Abfahrt lang gemacht hab, war der Tag gestern schon zu gebrauchen. Was man noch erwähnen muss ist das sie etwas Streckenpflege betrieben haben. Auf jedenfall an der Freeride. DH sind wir gestern nicht gefahren und die 4x bauen sie auch im moment um.

@JENseits : Nimmst dein GoPro mit wenn du Montag mitfährst?


----------



## JENSeits (27. Mai 2012)

Freeride ist ja fast auch die einzige interessante Strecke in Willingen für uns "normalos", ist zumindestens meine Meinung.

Klar, die ist ohnehin IMMER dabei


----------



## JENSeits (29. Mai 2012)

So Heute gilts ... ich hoffe der Orthopäde sagt mir gleich das ich in Braunlage dabei bin!
Solange ich damit nichts weiter kaputt mache / verschlimmere komme ich auf jeden Fall!


Edit 1: Termin um 11:45


----------



## JENSeits (29. Mai 2012)

Schlechte Nachricht: Verdacht auf gerissenen Miniskus

gute Nachricht: Solange es mit den Schmerzen geht kann ich in Braunlage dabei sein


----------



## JENSeits (29. Mai 2012)

Schlechte Nachricht: Verdacht auf gerissenen Miniskus

gute Nachricht: Solange es mit den Schmerzen geht kann ich in Braunlage dabei sein 


mehr muss die Röhre zeigen ..


----------



## kris. (29. Mai 2012)

Du machst´n Schei$$ wenn man dich lässt! 

Gute Besserung!


----------



## Nico Laus (29. Mai 2012)

Gute Besserung!
Wie hast dus angestellt?


----------



## JENSeits (29. Mai 2012)

Dankesehr. Ja das passiert wohl mal 

Das kann ich dir nicht sagen - von den Stürzen wirds nicht kommen, da bin ich nie aufs Knie. Ich hätte eher auf die Bergauf******* getippt  
Verbot für kräftiges Bergauf treten habe ich jetzt bekommen - bergab darf ich weiterhin


----------



## wiehenrenner (29. Mai 2012)

Musst Du denn operiert werden auf dauer? Denke mal ja oder?


----------



## JENSeits (29. Mai 2012)

er meinte bei jungne Leuten muss man es nicht so oft - vielleicht habe ich Glück


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chucki_bo (29. Mai 2012)

Gute Besserung.

Allerdings hab ich das Gefühl, Du bist an den Arzt geraten, den Wiehenrenner meinte 

Wieso geht denn das Bergauffahren mehr aufs Knie als bergab?? Oder sitzt Du beim downhill?? 
Ich hab so ziemlich 3 Knie-OPs hinter mir. Und wenn ich so überlege, 
wie ich beim DH stehe, dann ist das mit der Belastung auch nicht besser als bergauf....

Oder Du hast ihm nicht gesagt was du wirklich veranstaltest .... tstststs

Ich kenn einen Orthopäden der fährt auch MTB. Der ist das hoffentlich nicht gewesen 

Later
chucki_bo


----------



## JENSeits (29. Mai 2012)

Der fährt selber ... wusste wieviel FW nen Enduro hat  kennt das Bikefestival in Willingen 

Dankesehr übrigens!


----------



## wiehenrenner (29. Mai 2012)

Nee ist er nicht ;-)
Also was Orthopäden angeht, da bin ich mittlerweile nach Niedersachsen ausgewandert.


----------



## JENSeits (29. Mai 2012)

Lasst uns zurück zum Thema kommen 


Ich bin in Braunlage dabei und freue mich schon drauf! Northshore-Kombination und diesmal versuch ich den Steintrümmerweg^^


----------



## kris. (29. Mai 2012)

Fährt auch irgendwer nur einen Tag nach Braunlage?
Und wenn ja, welchen?
Zuschauen kostet ja nix habe ich gehört. Also zumindest nicht überall. 
Ne Kamera könnte ich auch bedienen...


----------



## 230691 (29. Mai 2012)

Kris, Rolf und ich fahren nur den Donnerstag runter UND da ich mir das Bike leihe, dürfte auch noch reichlich platz vorhanden sein.
Frag doch Rolf einfach mal


----------



## JENSeits (29. Mai 2012)

Ich fahre auch nur Donnerstag!
Wäre super wenn du kommst


----------



## kris. (29. Mai 2012)

Okay, muss das aber erst mit der Regierung klären. 
Jemand ne taugliche Kamera parat?


----------



## JENSeits (29. Mai 2012)

mit Glück die aus dem neuen Video


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rischer (30. Mai 2012)

no


----------



## JENSeits (30. Mai 2012)

Schade!


----------



## kris. (30. Mai 2012)

Hmmm, an unsere komme ich bis dahin auch nicht ran...


----------



## JENSeits (31. Mai 2012)

aktuelle Braunlage-Teilnehmerliste Do. 7.06.

Jenseits
Rischer
230691
farmersdaughter (evtl.)
RolfK



und sonst so?


----------



## ohneworte (31. Mai 2012)

JENSeits schrieb:


> aktuelle Braunlage-Teilnehmerliste Do. 7.06.
> 
> Jenseits
> Rischer
> ...



Habt ihr da schon wieder Feiertag?


----------



## RolfK (31. Mai 2012)

JENSeits schrieb:


> aktuelle Braunlage-Teilnehmerliste Do. 7.06.
> 
> Jenseits
> Rischer
> ...



Hatte shoti nicht abgesagt wegen Urlaubsreise?




ohneworte schrieb:


> Habt ihr da schon wieder Feiertag?



Aber sowas von


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JENSeits (1. Juni 2012)

aktuelle Braunlage-Teilnehmerliste Do. 7.06.

Jenseits
Rischer
230691
farmersdaughter (evtl.)
RolfK


----------



## ohneworte (1. Juni 2012)

RolfK schrieb:


> Hatte shoti nicht abgesagt wegen Urlaubsreise?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Allerhastnichtgesehen wahrscheinlich...


----------



## kris. (1. Juni 2012)

ohneworte schrieb:


> Allerhastnichtgesehen wahrscheinlich...


----------



## crossboss (1. Juni 2012)

Jeder wie ers verdient hat


----------



## RolfK (1. Juni 2012)

ohneworte schrieb:


> Allerhastnichtgesehen wahrscheinlich...



Nö, Happy Kadaver is. Hoffentlich ist das kein schlechtes Omen für Braunlage......


----------



## crossboss (1. Juni 2012)

be care(fully)


----------



## RolfK (3. Juni 2012)

Servus

anscheinend ist Fronleichnam doch ein schlechtes Omen, zumindest für mein Auto. Leider hat in den letzten Tagen ein Problem mit der Steuerkette so dermaßen zugenommen, das ich dem Hobel gern die lange Fahrt ersparen möchte, um Folgeschäden zu vermeiden. Da ich noch mit VW in Mailkontakt stehe, ob die nun die Reperatur übernehmen, kann ich den Wagen auch nicht einfach in die Werkstatt bringen, weil ich dann wahrscheinlich auf den Kosten sitzen bleiben werde. Traurig, das VW nicht für Konstruktins- oder Produktionsfehler ihrerseits gerade steht.

Tut mir leid, aber ich bin raus  oder kann jemand anderes fahren?


----------



## JENSeits (3. Juni 2012)

Das ist durchaus verständlich Rolf! Da gehts ja schließlich um ordentlich Geld! Ich habe keine Anhängerkupplung (es sei denn ich kann nen anderen Wagen organisieren), also kann ich nur eine Person mitnehmen inkl Rad, solange Niklas alleine fahren würde (Kostenfrage denke ich mal).
Dann brauchen wir noch nen Platz für Dennis. Wenn ich den Wagen von Opa bekomme dürfte das mit 3 Leuten klar gehen inkl Räder


----------



## JENSeits (3. Juni 2012)

Hier mal unsere Veranstaltung für den bevorstehenden Donnerstag - wir kommen nach Braunlage


----------



## ohneworte (3. Juni 2012)

RolfK schrieb:


> Nö, Happy Kadaver is. Hoffentlich ist das kein schlechtes Omen für Braunlage......



Oha!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JENSeits (5. Juni 2012)

Bleiben ja immer weniger über hier!
Rolf ist wegen seinem Auto raus - Dennis leider auch. Die Stunde Umweg ist doch zuviel für Niklas und mich.

Somit bleiben nur noch Niklas und ich, oder? Jemand spontan doch dabei? Auch wenn er nur filmen und Fotos machen möchte


----------



## crossboss (5. Juni 2012)

Vielleicht sollten wir doch einfach nach Wibe oder Warstein, dann werden es vllt mehr Leute. Mir ist Braunlage für 1 Tag zu weit.
Ich könnte aber 1en Tag frei bekommen außer Samstag. Da fahr ich nen kleinen Marathon.


----------



## JENSeits (5. Juni 2012)

wir bleiben bei Braunlage  Schneidis weg muss für mich sein - es muss einfach!
Bleibt abzuwarten wielange das Knie ja dazu sagt.

Wibe o.ä. sollten wir wirklich mal innerhalb der Woche anstreben!


----------



## crossboss (5. Juni 2012)

Privater Natur


----------



## Asio (6. Juni 2012)

Also mosi und ich werden wohl morgen auch nach Braunlage kommen. Honk is noch nicht sicher. Der hängt glaub ich im Grind fest. Wann wollt ihr den los morgen?


----------



## JENSeits (6. Juni 2012)

Cool! Malte hatte auch überlegt noch loszuwollen.
Wir werden kurz nach 7 in Rödinghausen starten 


Habt ihr nen Kameramann oder ne Video-Fotoknipse am Start?


----------



## Asio (6. Juni 2012)

Ich werd meine kleine mit der 210 Brenweite mitnehmen. Wollte so 4 abfahrten machen und dann mal nen paar Bilder machen an guten stellen.

EDIT: Da Mosi gerne länger schläft und ich mir eve noch im Stereo die Sambuca party antun werde werden wir wohl etwas später los kommen.


----------



## JENSeits (6. Juni 2012)

yeah - da bin ich für! Ich schicke dir mal ne PN mitter Handynummer


----------



## Tabletop84 (11. Juni 2012)

Ist was demnächst für den Harz geplant oder ist das schon wieder vorbei?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rischer (11. Juni 2012)

Ich bin immer dabei, wenns in den Harz geht! 
Gerne auch mal Schulenberg statt braunlage...


----------



## wolfi (11. Juni 2012)

Ich muss da ebenfalls noch bis oktober hin. ich habe noch eine angefangene liftkarte.

# send from total wichtigen schmartpfon! #


----------



## JENSeits (11. Juni 2012)

ich wäre mit von der Partie!


----------



## Tabletop84 (12. Juni 2012)

War eigentlich jemand schonmal in Malmedy? Sieht auch ganz gut aus:


----------



## the_Shot (22. Juni 2012)

Hey hey, besser spät als gar nicht, der Vogel und ich fliegen morgen nach Willi. Falls noch einer Zeit und Lust hat wir sind bis Nachmittags da


----------



## the_Shot (26. Juni 2012)

Am 8.7. wollen Rolf, Dennis und ich nach WiBe. Wer sich uns anschließen möchte ist herzlich willkommen. Genaue Abstimmung bzgl. Uhrzeit und Treffpunkt wird noch bekannt gegeben.

Gesendet von meinem GT-S5690 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wiehenrenner (26. Juni 2012)

Das ist nen Sonntag oder ? Da soll WiBe am WE recht voll sein oder?


----------



## JENSeits (26. Juni 2012)

Yeah Wibe - da wäre ich alelrdings nur bei sehr schelchtem Wetter dabei. Ansonsten ist mir das persönlich auf einem Sonntag die Kosten nicht wert.


----------



## wiehenrenner (26. Juni 2012)

Ich würde generell mal gerne nach Willi fahren wollen, gerne auch unter der Woche, könnte das einrichten. Wenn jemand Interesse hat, könnte man sich ja mal ansprechen.


----------



## 230691 (28. Juni 2012)

Ist das sonntags echt so schlimm da?

Gesendet von meinem Smartphone mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## the_Shot (28. Juni 2012)

Keinen Plan Dennis, werden wir dann wohl sehen

Christoph, hast Du unter der Woche grundsätzlich Zeit oder ist das urlaubsbedingt? 

Gesendet von meinem GT-S5690 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## wiehenrenner (28. Juni 2012)

Also ich war noch nie in WiBe, aber nachdem was ich von einigen so gehört habe soll es am WE dort wirklich recht voll sein. 

@Sascha, nein unter der Woche arbeite ich natürlich ganz artig  aber mit nen bischen Vorlauf könnte ich nen freien Überstundentag einschieben. Geht halt nicht ganz so spontan. Ich war halt noch nie in Willingen, würds mir aber gerne mal ansehen.


----------



## Tabletop84 (28. Juni 2012)

Also vor dem Dirtmasters würde ich da auf keinen Fall an 'nem Sonnigen Wochenende hinfahren. Danach geht's aber man wartet immer noch ewig am Lift im Vergleich zu Willingen.


----------



## the_Shot (4. Juli 2012)

Sooo, auf Grund der als ehr bescheiden zu bezeichnenden Wettersituation bzw. Aussicht für Sonntag, ist WiBe erstmal auf Eis gelegt. Ich werde wohl am Samstag nach Willi oder Warstein düsen. Mitstreiter sind gern gesehen, wäre auch offen für ne andere Aktion. 

Grüße, Sascha


----------



## Tabletop84 (4. Juli 2012)

Ich bin eventuell auch in Willingen oder am Hermann.


----------



## Nico Laus (5. Juli 2012)

Wenns Wetter mitspielt bin ich Sa in Willingen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## outdoor (5. Juli 2012)

sparangebot in schulenberg fÃ¼r alle der "no-race-fraktion", d.h. an alle die kommendes wochenende NICHT in ilmenau racen:
 fr: eintritt & wurst inkl. getrÃ¤nk 12,99 â¬
 sa, so: eintritt & wurst inkl. getrÃ¤nk 19,99 â¬
und garantiert keine wartezeiten!


----------



## wiehenrenner (5. Juli 2012)

Samstag bin ich leider raus, meine Freundin hat Geburtstag.
In der Woche vom 28.07.-05.08. habe ich Urlaub und würde gerne Parktechnisch was machen. Am liebsten Willi in der Woche. Bin aber auch für andere Sachen zu haben. Wer sich mit ranhängen möchte einfach bescheit sagen..


----------



## RolfK (5. Juli 2012)

Hi Christoph

eventuell hänge ich mich mit an, habe ab dem 30.7. Urlaub


----------



## JENSeits (6. Juli 2012)

Ich wäre unter der Woche definitiv für Willingen zuhaben" Habe ab dem 23ten Urlaub. Ggf. nehme ich mir nächste Woche noch einen Tag frei. Di - Mi - Do oder so 
Der wäre dann auch für Willingen reserviert.

Ich mag Sprünge üben!


----------



## wiehenrenner (6. Juli 2012)

@ Rolf und Jens,
ja klingt doch gut. Wie gesagt ich bin in der Woche absolut flexibel. Willingen wäre aber mein Favorit, da ich dort noch nicht war. Innerhalb der Woche wäre ja auch sinnig, Tag wäre mir egal.


----------



## 230691 (6. Juli 2012)

Ab 30.07 urlaub und für alle schandtaten bereit

Gesendet von meinem Smartphone mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## wiehenrenner (6. Juli 2012)

Supi wäre ja dann schon 4 Kandidaten.


----------



## crossboss (10. Juli 2012)

entfernt


----------



## crossboss (10. Juli 2012)

Änderung der Pläne


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## outdoor (11. Juli 2012)

*racepark schulenberg:*
vom 27.-29.07.2012 veranstalten wir das *down[c]hill-masters #1* mit rider-party aufÂ´m schiff... leinen los!

freitag: training, festland-fest
 samstag: 1. & 2. run, *party-boat mit gogo-girls *auf der okertalsperre
 sonntag: katerfrÃ¼hstÃ¼ck, longjump, best-trick

 kosten:
race-package (startgebÃ¼hr, liftbenutzung, shuttle) 30,- â¬
party-package (wie oben plus party-boat) 35,- â¬
eintritt party-boat 7,- â¬

maximal 100 starter, aktuell 45 anmeldungen in 4 tagen - ranhalten......

anmeldung dann Ã¼ber die homepage: [URL="http://www.racepark-schulenberg.de"]www.racepark-schulenberg.de[/URL]


----------



## half-devil333 (11. Juli 2012)

bin dabei


----------



## the_Shot (16. Juli 2012)

Mahlzeit, Samstag wird Willingen angeflogen. Wer Zeit und Lust hat, der Tünker und ich sind ab ca. 9.00Uhr da


----------



## crossboss (16. Juli 2012)

wenns trocken sein wird wär Willingen mal zu überlegen Shoti


----------



## JENSeits (16. Juli 2012)

Trocken wirds da die nächsten Tage leider nicht, recht windig ists auch. Daher fällt bei mir ein Besuch Werkstags raus. Am WE bin ich verplant.
Euch drücke ich die Daumen 

LG Jens


----------



## wiehenrenner (21. Juli 2012)

So ich wollte die Willingen - Interessenten nochmal fragen, wer und wann mitkommen möchte  (ist ja schon übernächte Woche). Mir ist es von den Tagen egal, da ich die ganze Woche Urlaub habe. Von daher wäre es schön wenn Ihr Vorschläge nennen könntet. Vllt. auch mit nem Ausweich Tag, sollte das Wetter nicht mitspielen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RolfK (21. Juli 2012)

Mittwoch und Ausweichtag/tage Donnerstag/Freitag?


----------



## wiehenrenner (21. Juli 2012)

Klingt gut Rolf, gucken was die anderen noch sagen.


----------



## ohneworte (21. Juli 2012)

Moin,

wir wollen am Mittwoch den 01.08. auch nach Willingen. Der war doch jetzt auch gemeint, oder?

Grüße
Jens


----------



## wiehenrenner (21. Juli 2012)

ohneworte schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> wir wollen am Mittwoch den 01.08. auch nach Willingen. Der war doch jetzt auch gemeint, oder?
> 
> ...


 

Genau, wäre der 01.08.


----------



## ohneworte (22. Juli 2012)

Dann laufen wir uns da wohl über den Weg!


----------



## crossboss (24. Juli 2012)

Hi Enduristen würd mich Euch bei Schönwetter  gern  anschließen und mit nach Willingen düsen
<Gruß Jörg


----------



## Nico Laus (24. Juli 2012)

OWL-Treff in Willingen? Dann bemühe ich mich mal kurzfristig um einen Tag Urlaub. 
Hoffentlich spielt das Wetter mit. 

Wie wäre es mit einer Fahrgemeinschaft? Sollte ich fahren, könnte ich eine Person + Bike mitnehmen.


----------



## wiehenrenner (24. Juli 2012)

Dann sollten wir den 1.8. festhalten. Wollte noch auf Rückmeldung von Jens warten, aber ich glaube dem passte der Mittwoch auch. Wann sollten wir da sein? Am besten gleich morgens oder? Ich war ja noch nie in Willi, kenne mich von daher noch nicht so aus


----------



## 230691 (24. Juli 2012)

Den einen Samstag waren wir in ca. 10uhr da.
War eine ganz gute Zeit da noch nicht viel los war.
Da es jetzt auch in der Woche ist, dürfte es eigentlich keine großen Probleme geben^^

Gesendet von meinem Smartphone mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## crossboss (24. Juli 2012)

OWL DH Treffen klasse, 10 Uhr genügt mir!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## the_Shot (25. Juli 2012)

wiehenrenner schrieb:


> Dann sollten wir den 1.8. festhalten. Wollte noch auf Rückmeldung von Jens warten, aber ich glaube dem passte der Mittwoch auch. Wann sollten wir da sein? Am besten gleich morgens oder? Ich war ja noch nie in Willi, kenne mich von daher noch nicht so aus



Brauchst Dich nicht auskennen, Kette rechts und play. Zumindest auf der Freeride, die DH ist Stellenweise tricky. Evtl bin ich auch am 1. am Start, entscheidet sich allerdings erst spontan.

Gesendet von meinem GT-S5690 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## crossboss (25. Juli 2012)

Die DH sollte man erst 1-2 mal besichtigen, bevor es zügiger weitergeht


----------



## wiehenrenner (25. Juli 2012)

Die DH hätte ich eh nicht aufm Programm gehabt, da würde ich mein Können nicht überschätzen, bzw. auf die Probe stellen wollen.


----------



## -Kiwi- (26. Juli 2012)

Moin. 
Morgen jemand in Winterberg? 

Gruß, Kiwi.


----------



## Rischer (26. Juli 2012)

Ich wahrscheinlich!


----------



## -Kiwi- (26. Juli 2012)

Dann sehen wir uns vielleicht morgen. Bist du mit deinem Transition unterwegs?


----------



## Rischer (26. Juli 2012)

Stark! Ja, bin mit der Transe da!


----------



## -Kiwi- (26. Juli 2012)

Coole Sache! Dann bis morgen.

Gruß, Kiwi.


----------



## JENSeits (29. Juli 2012)

Nabend,

ich hätte auch Lust am Mittwoch runterzukommen nach Wili! Allerdings kann ich nichts garantieren. Ggf. bin ich auch für ein Videoprojekt vor Ort - vielleicht übe ich die Tables - vielleicht nehme ich jmd'en mit der ein paar Fotos macht.
Das steht alles noch in den Sternen - plant erstmal ohne mich!



LG Jens


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## crossboss (29. Juli 2012)

Ja Jens, dann bring mir doch bitte mal den *Manual* bei und filme das auch noch


----------



## JENSeits (29. Juli 2012)

Manual? Sitze ich selber noch bei - klappt noch nicht so wie ich mir das vorstelle.
Falls ich das Filmprojekt umsetze wird an dem Tag keine Zeit bleiben um andere zufilmen :/


----------



## crossboss (29. Juli 2012)

dann lieg ich eben ungefilmt auf dem Rücken


----------



## wiehenrenner (29. Juli 2012)

Also siehts so aus das folgende Leute aufchlagen werden:

Jörg-crossboss
Rolf
Niko-Laus
ohneworte
230691 Dennis 
Korrigiert mich wenn ich wen vergessen habe.
Das Wetter soll ab Mittwoch ganz annehmbar werden. Könnten uns ja dann ab 10 Uhr unten auf dem Parkplatz treffen, wenn gewünscht


----------



## RolfK (29. Juli 2012)

Dennis (230691) kommt auch mit. Wir parken immer auf dem kleinen Parkplatz direkt neben Seilbahn, ist praktischer und früh morgens auch noch frei.


----------



## wiehenrenner (29. Juli 2012)

Danke Rolf habs geändert. Ok werde da auch hinkommen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ohneworte (29. Juli 2012)

wiehenrenner schrieb:


> Also siehts so aus das folgende Leute aufchlagen werden:
> 
> Jörg-crossboss
> Rolf
> ...



Moin,

Vor 08.00 Uhr werde ich hier nicht loskommen. Bei 2 1/2 Stunden Fahrtzeit werde ich wohl nicht vor 10.30 Uhr in Willingen aufschlagen.

Grüße
Jens


----------



## JENSeits (29. Juli 2012)

So es steht fest, ich reise am Mittwoch mit Niklas an - zum fahren! 
Danach wird in der Umgebung übernachtet und am Donnerstag gehts dann nach Wibe rüber!

Ich freu mich


----------



## JENSeits (29. Juli 2012)

Also hier mal aktualisiert:
*
Dabei:*

Jörg ___ _crossboss_
Rolf ___ _RolfK_
Niko-Laus
Jens ___ _ohneworte_
Dennis ___ _230691_
Niklas ___ _Rischer_
Jens ___ _JENSeits_


*Vielleicht:*

Sascha   _the Shot_



Das Wetter scheint mitzuspielen - könnte spaßig werden!


----------



## wiehenrenner (29. Juli 2012)

Sascha ist raus, der fährt 2 Tage später in den Urlaub. 

Ich werde ab kurz vor 10 dort sein. Braunes Auto, braunes Rad und der quitschbunte Helm aus der Signatur dürften nicht zu übersehen sein


----------



## 230691 (29. Juli 2012)

Ja geile Sache
Ne schön große Truppe 
Freu mich schon wie ein kleines Kind


----------



## the_Shot (29. Juli 2012)

230691 schrieb:


> Freu mich schon wie ein kleines Kind



Sag ich nix zu

Fahre nur übers WE weg, Urlaub hatt ich ja schon


----------



## wiehenrenner (29. Juli 2012)

230691 schrieb:


> Ja geile Sache
> Ne schön große Truppe
> Freu mich schon wie ein kleines Kind


 
Ich mich auch, aber ihr müsst mir versprechen unten schön auf mich zu warten


----------



## ohneworte (29. Juli 2012)

wiehenrenner schrieb:


> Sascha ist raus, der fährt 2 Tage später in den Urlaub.
> 
> Ich werde ab kurz vor 10 dort sein. Braunes Auto, braunes Rad und der quitschbunte Helm aus der Signatur dürften nicht zu übersehen sein



Ich tausche dann mit einem schwarzen VW Multivan mit Cloppenburger Kennzeichen auf. 

Bike orange/schwarz, orange Maloja Klamotten und grüner Giro Fullface!


----------



## ohneworte (29. Juli 2012)

wiehenrenner schrieb:


> Ich mich auch, aber ihr müsst mir versprechen unten schön auf mich zu warten



Ich bin doch auch noch für den Schneckenpokal vor Ort!


----------



## RolfK (29. Juli 2012)

Erzählt ihr mal alle, wenn es um den Langsamsten geht, schlägt mich keiner, damit das klar ist


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 230691 (29. Juli 2012)

Also ich warte dann auf euch unten am Lift 

Gesendet von meinem Smartphone mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## JENSeits (29. Juli 2012)

Schade Sascha! Ich hätte dein Radel gerne ein paar Meter bewegt.

Ich werde am wenigsten an der Talstation anzutreffen sein! Ich habe hier noch 2 Liftfahrten auf der Karte und werde versuchen die aufzubrauchen und keine neue kaufen zumüssen. Ich übe die Tables oberhalb des Waldes und schiebe dann zwischendurch hoch


----------



## Nico Laus (29. Juli 2012)

Wird dir das nicht zu langweilig? Ich mein...die Strecke macht erst so richtig Spaß, wenn man sie in einem Stück fährt. Oben den schnellen Teil mit weiten Sprüngen, in der Mitte die Rüttelpartie mit Drops und ganz unten den Flow-Part mit engen Anliegern und kleinen Hopsern.

Bei mir ist es noch in der Schwebe, ob ich einen Tag frei bekomme. Mein Chef zeigt mir den hier:


----------



## JENSeits (29. Juli 2012)

Mir macht der obere Teil viel Spaß, voralldingen übe ich gern und habe da noch ein paar Ideen.
Das Waldstück fand ich immer dooooooooooof


----------



## Nico Laus (29. Juli 2012)

Klar ist das Waldstück doof, aber ist man mal unten angekommen, hat man das Gefühl alles erlebt zu haben. Danach kann einen nichts mehr erschüttern.


----------



## 230691 (29. Juli 2012)

Nico Laus schrieb:


> Danach kann einen nichts mehr erschüttern.



Bis man dann an der downhill steht^^

Gesendet von meinem Smartphone mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## RolfK (29. Juli 2012)




----------



## ohneworte (29. Juli 2012)

Nico Laus schrieb:


> Wird dir das nicht zu langweilig? Ich mein...die Strecke macht erst so richtig Spaß, wenn man sie in einem Stück fährt. Oben den schnellen Teil mit weiten Sprüngen, in der Mitte die Rüttelpartie mit Drops und ganz unten den Flow-Part mit engen Anliegern und kleinen Hopsern.
> 
> Bei mir ist es noch in der Schwebe, ob ich einen Tag frei bekomme. Mein Chef zeigt mir den hier:



Weite Sprünge? Ich bin Niedersachse vom flachen Lande!


----------



## Rischer (29. Juli 2012)

Ich hoffe mal spontan, dass mein Knie hält :|


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## the_Shot (30. Juli 2012)

Habe gerade beschlossen, dass ich bei so viel OWL-Verkehr in Willi nicht fehlen darf. Bin dann auch am Mittwoch um 10.00 am Start

Gesendet von meinem GT-S5690 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## JENSeits (30. Juli 2012)

Aktualisiert:


Jörg ___ _crossboss_
Rolf ___ _RolfK_
Niko-Laus
Jens ___ _ohneworte_
Dennis ___ _230691_
Niklas ___ _Rischer_  ---- wenn das Knie hält!
Jens ___ _JENSeits_
Sascha ___ _the Shot_


----------



## wiehenrenner (30. Juli 2012)

the_Shot schrieb:


> Habe gerade beschlossen, dass ich bei so viel OWL-Verkehr in Willi nicht fehlen darf. Bin dann auch am Mittwoch um 10.00 am Start
> 
> Gesendet von meinem GT-S5690 mit Tapatalk 2


 
..... ach Du Mist..... 

Nein Top, wird ja dann ne richtig volle Runde


----------



## the_Shot (30. Juli 2012)

wiehenrenner schrieb:


> ..... ach Du Mist.....
> 
> Nein Top, wird ja dann ne richtig volle Runde



Können uns ja am Lift um die Gondeln kloppen

Gesendet von meinem GT-S5690 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## crossboss (30. Juli 2012)

He super das so viele mitkommen die mir nach dem Sprungversuchen Erste Hilfe leisten können, da ich wie immer mit Klickies fahren werde. Ich kanns mit den Flats einfach nur mäßig schlecht und verlier immer den Pedalkontakt. Wir können dann ja ne schöne Fotosession machen. Ich nehm auch ne gute Kamera mit. Und nen Erste Hilfe Set !
Mittwochabend hatte ich auch vor mit dem Womo rüber nach WIBE 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





fahren, vllt sogar bis incl. Freitag


----------



## JENSeits (30. Juli 2012)

Uli ___ _Ulrich-40_ 

wird wohl auch dabei sein!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RolfK (30. Juli 2012)

the_Shot schrieb:


> Können uns ja am Lift um die Gondeln kloppen



Nette Idee, ne kleine Keilerei am Morgen vertreibt Kummer und Sorgen  




JENSeits schrieb:


> Uli ___ _Ulrich-40_ wird wohl auch dabei sein!



Oh schön. Hat Ulli doch Zeit


----------



## ohneworte (30. Juli 2012)

RolfK schrieb:


> Nette Idee, ne kleine Keilerei am Morgen vertreibt Kummer und Sorgen
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Oh schön, eine Keilerei! Da muss ich dann wohl doch bereits um 07.30 Uhr losfahren!


----------



## 230691 (30. Juli 2012)

Werden wohl doch nicht so richtig alleine am Mittwoch sein...
IK-Pictures hat da Training/ macht Fotos oder was auch immer.
Bin ja mal gespannt^^

Edit sagt: http://www.facebook.com/permalink.php?story_fbid=496415720384107&id=298595293499485

Da steht es ja sogar


----------



## ohneworte (30. Juli 2012)

Da werden wir schon mit klarkommen!


----------



## RolfK (30. Juli 2012)

Ansonsten Keilerei auf der Strecke


----------



## Rischer (30. Juli 2012)

Is doch geil


----------



## JENSeits (30. Juli 2012)

Aber nicht das dir wieder ein Mädel in den Weg fährt Niklas 
Das war schon sehr knapp!


----------



## Nico Laus (30. Juli 2012)

Keilerei? Dann muss ich wohl ein paar Wichtel mitbringen.


----------



## ohneworte (1. August 2012)

Moin Jungs,

Bis gleich!

Grüße
Jens


----------



## Nico Laus (1. August 2012)

Gibt's Fotos? 

Hoffe alle sind heile geblieben. Ich habe mich bei meiner letzten Abfahrt auf der DH lang gemacht. Handgelenk verstaucht und ein paar optische Kampfspuren - nichts wildes.
Kurz davor haben wir mit Jörg noch rumgewitzelt, dass ich mir noch den Hals breche. Vielleicht beim nächsten Mal.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wiehenrenner (2. August 2012)

So nach gefühlten 12 Stunden Schlaf bin ich jetzt wieder fit. Nein sind alle heile geblieben soweit. 
Bilder gibt es. Ich habe hier ca. 160 Pics auf der Platte, leider ist meine I-Net Verbindung in der Steinzeit stehen geblieben, so dass ein Hochladen, versenden immer ne tages Aufgabe ist 
Ich habe imho Bilder von The shot - Rischer - Jenseits - RolfK - Ulli - Dennis- crossboss - 
Wenn wer Bilder haben möchte bitte PN mit Mail Addy an mich, schicke ich dann zu. Werde aber hier im Laufe des Tages auch was posten.
War auf jeden Fall nen geiler Tag, für mich das erste Mal in Willi. Unten im Wald bin ich noch etwas lahm, aber sonst sturzfrei geblieben, also alles gut


----------



## Tycron (2. August 2012)

wiehenrenner schrieb:


> Bilder gibt es. Ich habe hier ca. 160 Pics auf der Platte, leider ist meine I-Net Verbindung in der Steinzeit stehen geblieben, so dass ein Hochladen, versenden immer ne tages Aufgabe ist



Welchem Zeitalter entspricht dann die gute alte analoge Zeit? Film entwickeln usw..


----------



## wiehenrenner (2. August 2012)

Das ganze ist irgendwo zwischen 56k Modem und ISDN anzusiedeln  aber dafür wohne ich direkt am Wald


----------



## RolfK (2. August 2012)

Dennis und ich haben gestern auf der Heimfahrt auch schon über Wibe geschnackt, so grob angesetzt haben wir mal die drei Tage 23.-25.8. An einem der Tage werden wir dort aufschlagen. Vielleicht findet sich ja wieder so ein Trupp wie gestern, war echt nen geiler Tag!


----------



## wiehenrenner (2. August 2012)

RolfK schrieb:


> Dennis und ich haben gestern auf der Heimfahrt auch schon über Wibe geschnackt, so grob angesetzt haben wir mal die drei Tage 23.-25.8. An einem der Tage werden wir dort aufschlagen. Vielleicht findet sich ja wieder so ein Trupp wie gestern, war echt nen geiler Tag!


 
An den Tagen wäre ich leider raus, da meine Regierung an dem WE Nachtschicht hat, und ich somit tagsüber Kinderbetreuung


----------



## 230691 (2. August 2012)

Rolf, hast dich da nicht mit dem Datum vertan?^^

Evt. auch irgendwann ab dem 14.08
Da habe ich noch Urlaub und Rolf ist da auch wieder in Lemgo.


----------



## RolfK (2. August 2012)

Oha - stimmt

Ich meine einen von diesen Tagen: 16. - 18.8. geht's nach Wibe


----------



## the_Shot (2. August 2012)

Am 18.8. wär ich dabei

Gesendet von meinem GT-S5690 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## wiehenrenner (2. August 2012)

Also 18.08. würde ich jetzt stand heute nicht zusagen aber auch nicht absagen. Könnte sein das ich dabei bin. Aber ist WiBe am WE nicht immer so voll? 
So und was ist mit Warstein, da hatten doch auch noch Leute interesse? Poekelz Surfjunk? 
Ich wollte da mit Sohnemann und meiner besseren Hälfte hin. Der Kurze fährt unten 6 Stunden den Pumptrack und wird von meiner Frau beaufsichtigt, die sich dabei 6 Latte Machiatos reinzieht. Ich wäre also frei den Lift dort zu vergewaltigen und mit den Berg runterzustürzen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Surfjunk (2. August 2012)

Mit Sohn finde ich Super. 
Dann bringe ich meinen auch mit. 
Der freut sich nen loch in den Bauch.


----------



## RolfK (3. August 2012)

the_Shot schrieb:


> Am 18.8. wär ich dabei



Dann fassen wir den mal grob ins Auge




wiehenrenner schrieb:


> Also 18.08. würde ich jetzt stand heute nicht zusagen aber auch nicht absagen. Könnte sein das ich dabei bin. Aber ist WiBe am WE nicht immer so voll?



Da nehmen wir dann einfach mal keine Rücksicht drauf. Und vielleicht haben wir ja auch Glück.




wiehenrenner schrieb:


> Ich wäre also frei den Lift dort zu vergewaltigen



War das nicht anders herum oder hab ich da was falsch in Erinnerung


----------



## poekelz (3. August 2012)

wiehenrenner schrieb:


> So und was ist mit Warstein, da hatten doch auch noch Leute interesse? Poekelz Surfjunk?
> Ich wollte da mit Sohnemann und meiner besseren Hälfte hin. Der Kurze fährt unten 6 Stunden den Pumptrack und wird von meiner Frau beaufsichtigt, die sich dabei 6 Latte Machiatos reinzieht. Ich wäre also frei den Lift dort zu vergewaltigen und mit den Berg runterzustürzen.



Für Warstein könnte ich mich auch begeistern - Wochenende 11.08. oder 18.08. (da seit ihr ja in Wibe), danach erst wieder 01.09. weil ich die Woche 34 segeln bin.

Aber auch der September ist ja noch lang....


----------



## wiehenrenner (3. August 2012)

RolfK schrieb:


> Dann fassen wir den mal grob ins Auge
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

Nee braucht ihr auch nicht. Ich hätte auch einfach sagen können ich würde mich spontan entscheiden  Aber warum einfach wenns auch kompliziert geht.  An dem WE am 18.08. hätte ich auch generell Zeit, aber wie gesagt WiBe soll ja immer recht voll am WE sein. Und am Lift stehen und auf der Strecke immer Verkehr wäre nicht so mein Ding. Gerade wenn ich das erste mal da bin. 

Deshalb würde es mich an dem WE eher nach Warstein ziehen, auch weil ich es meinem Sohn noch versprochen habe.

@Frank wollen wir den Termin mal lose festhalten? Vllt. findet sich ja noch wer? Surfjunk wollte ja auch mit Nachwuchs kommen.


----------



## wiehenrenner (3. August 2012)

wiehenrenner schrieb:


> Nee braucht ihr auch nicht. Ich hätte auch einfach sagen können ich würde mich spontan entscheiden  Aber warum einfach wenns auch kompliziert geht.  An dem WE am 18.08. hätte ich auch generell Zeit, aber wie gesagt WiBe soll ja immer recht voll am WE sein. Und am Lift stehen und auf der Strecke immer Verkehr wäre nicht so mein Ding. Gerade wenn ich das erste mal da bin.
> 
> Deshalb würde es mich an dem WE eher nach Warstein ziehen, auch weil ich es meinem Sohn noch versprochen habe.
> 
> @Frank wollen wir den Termin mal lose festhalten? Vllt. findet sich ja noch wer? Surfjunk wollte ja auch mit Nachwuchs kommen.


 
P.S. der Lift in Willi wollte nicht weil mein Handy alles verstrahlt hatte  Wurde mir vom Personal bestätigt


----------



## crossboss (3. August 2012)

Jungs ,Willi mit euch hat def. Spaß gemacht ,gerne wieder !

Mit den nächsten Terminen muß ich mal schaun was geht, kann ich heute nicht sagen. Kinder Termin in Warstein würde mich auch interessieren

Gestern waren wir 3 ja noch in Winterberg unsere Kreise ziehen und ich bin schon auf Chris Willi Bilder und Jens iWibe Bilder gespannt.

Ich abe mir für Wibe dann noch schnell vernünftige Flats und Five Ten gegönnt und man staune, es ging nach ein paar Anfängerübungen recht gut ohne Bindung Die Strecken sind schon echt geiler las in Willi
Woe bitte meiden bei Planungen. Auch gestern gabs schon mal kürzere Wartezeiten am Sessellift

Vermutlich auf einem Foto von Jens bin ich mal für mehr Adrenalin 1-beinig gejumpt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Surfjunk (3. August 2012)

Macht ihr den Kindertermin/Ort fest ich hänge mich dann dran. 

@Frank, kommst du auch mit Sohn?


----------



## wiehenrenner (3. August 2012)

Wie gesagt würde den 18.08. vorschlagen. Sonst klappt es im August bei mir nicht mehr.
Bei den Kindern solltet ihr aber bedenken das der Lift für die kleinen, also so bis 7-8 Jahre nicht zu gebrauchen ist. Da ist schieben angesagt oder die toben sich unten auf dem Pumptrack aus, der sich ja aber super erweitern lässt, mit den ganzen Table und Anliegern die etwas weiter oben zwischen der Freeride und Funride sind.


----------



## crossboss (3. August 2012)

Mein Sohn ist aber sowieso noch bis zum 22.8. in der Mami-Kind Kur, da kann ich ja nur allein


----------



## Surfjunk (3. August 2012)

Sonst lasst uns doch nach den Ferien alle nach Willingen mit dem Kids. 
Dort ist der Lift Kindertauglich und die FR Strecke ist ziemlich Easy.
Die paar Hühnerleitern bringen für die kleinen auch noch den Kick und wir können ja ein paar mal den DH abwechseln fahren. 

Jörg, Frank und ich haben ein Womo. 
Da könnte man sogar eine Übernachtung mit Grillen, Bierchen usw. dort machen wenn man will. 
@Wiehenrenner, dich bekommen wir auch unter


----------



## wiehenrenner (3. August 2012)

Surfjunk schrieb:


> Sonst lasst uns doch nach den Ferien alle nach Willingen mit dem Kids.
> Dort ist der Lift Kindertauglich und die FR Strecke ist ziemlich Easy.
> Die paar Hühnerleitern bringen für die kleinen auch noch den Kick und wir können ja ein paar mal den DH abwechseln fahren.
> 
> ...


 
Da wäre ich raus, die Freeride würde ich meinen kurzen noch nicht runterschicken wollen. Der ist ja erst 5, und die DH fahre ich wiederum nicht.


----------



## crossboss (3. August 2012)

Mit Womo Klicke und Grillen wäre geil. Surfjunk ist da ja nunmal der Maitre! 

Die Freeride ist für Yannik mit seinem 20 Zoll Hardtail ok, wenn wirs locker mit Päuschen angehen. Der ist in Wibe auch schon bis auf die ganz krassen Sachen , wie Dh , alles wie Freecross, Contitrack , und Fourcross runtergedaddelt.  Er freut sich schon wieder aufs nächste Mal und löchert mich dauernd deswegen.

Mit 5 übrigends das erste Mal, leichte Sachen auf der Übungsstrecke beim Verleih, aber er ist auch schon mit 3 Jahren BMX angefangen und hat nen sicheres, gutes Bikegefühl .


----------



## Surfjunk (3. August 2012)

Meiner ist 7 und hat ein gutes Selbsteinschätzungsvermögen und fährt Rad seit seinen 3ten Lebensjahr. 
Ist Kallenhardt den besser für die Kids?
Ich war da noch nie. 
Mein Gedanke war halt der Easy Lift und die Easy Freeride Strecke mir doch sehr geeignet erscheinen. 

Die Grill&Chill Nummer gefällt mit auch sehr gut Jörg


----------



## crossboss (3. August 2012)

ist zwar Offtopic , aber was fürn Womo Gerät hast du denn erworben Surfjunk?


----------



## Surfjunk (3. August 2012)

Ist zwar Ot aber den hier, genau wie auf dem Bild.


----------



## crossboss (3. August 2012)

Schaf , Scharf sind die fürs Grillen?
luxury car baby


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Surfjunk (3. August 2012)

Du wirst lachen, Frank hat den auch nur in schwarz


----------



## poekelz (3. August 2012)

Surfjunk schrieb:


> Ist Kallenhardt den besser für die Kids?



Ja denke ich schon, die Strecken sind nicht so lang, der Höhenunterschied nicht so groß und auf der 4X Strecke im unteren Bereich  können die Kids sich sicherlich ordentlich austoben.

Zwischen Parkplatz und Lifthaus gibt es eine große Wiese mit Grillpavillion, notfalls könnte man auf der bestimmt auch zelten.

...und Surfjunk - lass bitte die Schafe zu hause


----------



## Surfjunk (3. August 2012)




----------



## Surfjunk (3. August 2012)

Dann ebend Kallenhardt. 
Bleibst dann beim 18.8 ?


----------



## poekelz (3. August 2012)

Lass uns den Tag erstmal grob fest halten.


----------



## crossboss (4. August 2012)

Mir wär echt das WOE danach lieber, weil ich da meinen Kleinen auch  mitnehmen kann


----------



## crossboss (4. August 2012)

Hey ich wünsche Dir gute Besserung, war 'ste zu schnell unterwegs?



Nico Laus schrieb:


> Gibt's Fotos?
> 
> Hoffe alle sind heile geblieben. Ich habe mich bei meiner letzten Abfahrt auf der DH lang gemacht. Handgelenk verstaucht und ein paar optische Kampfspuren - nichts wildes.
> Kurz davor haben wir mit Jörg noch rumgewitzelt, dass ich mir noch den Hals breche. Vielleicht beim nächsten Mal.


----------



## Surfjunk (7. August 2012)

@Crossboss und Wiehenrenner

Hab mal mit Frank telefoniert.
Der würde nach Kallenhardt ohne Kind kommen.
Wer bringt den dann überhaupt seinen Sohn mit ausser ich?

Wenn das für die Kids zu krass ist können wir uns ja auch so mit den Jungs mal treffen.
Bringt ja nix wenn ich als einziger meinen mitbringe.
Da fahr ich mit ihm dann lieber selber ein anderen mal nach Willi.


----------



## crossboss (7. August 2012)

Ich mache mich diese Woche noch mal frei und fahre bei gutem Wetter DO/FR nach Wibe. Ist da noch einer von Euch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wiehenrenner (7. August 2012)

Jörgs Kleiner ist ja am 18. noch zur Kur meine ich.
Generell ist bei uns angedacht das unser kleiner mitkommt. Er könnte unten den Pumptrack fahren und dann würde ich ihn ab und zu mit hoch nehmen so dass er den Funride mal mitfahren könnte. Meine Freundin würde mitkommen und nen Auge auf ihn werfen und auch ggf. Bilder machen (auch von uns). 
Aber da Kinder ja immer sehr spontan sind, würde ich die Entscheidung ob mit oder ohne Kind - für mich - auf den Freitag davor verschieben wollen und von meinem Sohn und dem Wetter abhängig machen.
Da dein Kurzer ja fahrtechnisch schon weiter ist, weiss ich nicht was er so gerne fahren möchte, und ob er mit dem Schlepplifft klarkommt. Das sollte gegeben sein wenn er alle Strecken ausnutzen möchte. Nicht das er wegen des Liftes "unten" festsitzt aber ihm die Strecken zu langweillig sind. Nur schieben finde ich schon anstrengend. Frag doch mal Wolfi, sein kurzer war glaube ich im gleichen oder ähnlichem Alter.
Generell komme ich am 18. mit, spontan mit oder ohne Kind, mache das aber auch nicht davon abhängig ob noch wer seinen Nachwuchs mitbringt.


----------



## crossboss (7. August 2012)

Ja Yannik kann am 18. nicht mitkommen wegen Kur!
Ich würde aber mit euch solo dahin fahren.


----------



## Surfjunk (7. August 2012)

Wiehen, gib doch mal deine Nummer per Pm. 
Dann können wir das am Freitag abstimmen ob die Kids mitkommen. 
Wir machen das dann wie du sagst vom Wetter und Laune abhängig.


----------



## Nico Laus (8. August 2012)

crossboss schrieb:


> Hey ich wünsche Dir gute Besserung, war 'ste zu schnell unterwegs?



Danke, ist alles wieder gut. 


Ab dem 20. habe ich eine Woche Urlaub und möchte je nach Wetter ein paar Tage im Bikepark verbringen. WiBe bietet sich an. Was gibt es denn noch Lohnenswertes? Vielleicht auch etwas weiter weg... Und wer hat Lust mitzukommen?


----------



## JENSeits (8. August 2012)

Harz:  Braunlage (mit Übernachtungen auch mit Thale & Schulenberg kombinierbar)
HSK:  Willingen / Wibe / Warstein


----------



## Asio (9. August 2012)

So wollen heute mal wieder nach Braunlage, da es den passenden feuchteanteil hat, um sauber durch die Wurzeln und Steine des Single Trails zu rutschen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mountain77 (10. August 2012)

Nabend, Braunlage kommt in zwei Wochen an die Reihe. Ist morgen jemand in Winterberg?


----------



## JENSeits (10. August 2012)

Ja der Hannes aka Fressoul!
Gibt wohl einen Kurs ...


----------



## ohneworte (10. August 2012)

Moin,

ich werde morgen nachmittags noch einmal in Willingen aufschlagen. Noch jemand vor Ort?

Grüße
Jens


----------



## Nico Laus (11. August 2012)

JENSeits schrieb:


> Harz:  Braunlage (mit Übernachtungen auch mit Thale & Schulenberg kombinierbar)
> HSK:  Willingen / Wibe / Warstein



Schankedön! Was muss man davon unbedingt gesehen haben? 
Bei der Suche nach Videos bin ich direkt bei einem von dir gelandet. 



> Nabend, Braunlage kommt in zwei Wochen an die Reihe. Ist morgen jemand in Winterberg?


Ja. Wer biste? Wie erkennt man dich?


----------



## Mountain77 (11. August 2012)

Nico Laus schrieb:


> Ja. Wer biste? Wie erkennt man dich?


                                                                       Andreas aus lippstadt, zwei meter mann,  liteville 301raw, blau weisser evoc ruvksack, fahre die leichteren Sachen links von der Seilbahn.


----------



## JENSeits (11. August 2012)

Nico Laus schrieb:


> Schankedön! Was muss man davon unbedingt gesehen haben?
> Bei der Suche nach Videos bin ich direkt bei einem von dir gelandet.


Uff .. 
Wibe -> Northshore / 4x / DH / Conti / Singletrail / der Rest ist lala
Willingen -> Freeride / DH ist do it all or nothing
Braunlage -> Singletrail (meiner Meinung nach sehr anspruchsvoll!) / zich Strecken (verliert man schnell die Übersicht) / Wurzelgeballer ohne Grenzen und viel geradeaus 
Schulenberg -> dürfte wohl nur interessant sein wenn du dich für DH interessierst.

Ich hab dir mal die Threads hier im IBC verlinkt 
Für den Harz einfach mal den User "outdoor" ansprechen und lieb von mir Grüßen  Der ist da involviert und kann dir gute freundliche Auskunft geben. Im Harz sind Touren mit den Locals aber sehr interessant - die haben da Wanderwege die du nichtmal im BP Wibe findest 


LG Jens


----------



## the_Shot (11. August 2012)

Hallo und guten Abend, ist morgen wer in Willi oder Warstein unterwegs???


----------



## wiehenrenner (11. August 2012)

the_Shot schrieb:


> Hallo und guten Abend, ist morgen wer in Willi oder Warstein unterwegs???


 
Leider net habe Kinderdienst  Kommt doch am 18. auch nach Warstein, in WiBe stehst eh nur am Lift


----------



## the_Shot (12. August 2012)

Hmm, schade Chris. Das mit Warstein überleg ich mir, ist ja nur einen Katzensprung entfernt.

Gesendet von meinem GT-S5690 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## poekelz (12. August 2012)

Cool - großes Revival 

Das wird schon Spaß nächsten Samstag


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mountain77 (12. August 2012)

Den nächsten BP Besuch frage ich mal früher an! Winteberg war gut was los, so viele Stürze habe ich die letzten Wochen noch nicht gesehen. ;-)

Braunlage vom 27-31. August ist jetzt fest, Hotel für einen Kollegen und mich ist gebucht.
Ist noch jemand zu dieser Zeit von euch dort?


----------



## Ulrich-40 (12. August 2012)

poekelz schrieb:


> Cool - großes Revival
> 
> Das wird schon Spaß nächsten Samstag


 
Da ich mich frühzeitig in Braunlage eingebucht hatte, kann ich nicht. Wünsch Euch viel Spaß und öfter 80cm u.m. unterm Rad


----------



## crossboss (12. August 2012)

bei Sonne ist Sa. Warstein gesetzt


----------



## wiehenrenner (15. August 2012)

So ich komme am Samstag auch alleine, wenn es so warm wird zieht die Fam. das Freibad vor. Werde nochmal ne geziehlte Tour mit Sohnemann machen.
Dann sind wir Samstag zu 4. oder? Poekelz, crossboss, Surfjunk?
Wobei ich die Winterberger auch nocht nicht abgeschrieben habe, soll bei dem Wetter dort wohl nicht leer sein 

Ich sehe gerade in diesem Video das zumindest auf der Freeride das ein oder andere neue zu finden ist.


----------



## Nico Laus (15. August 2012)

Ich würde auch gerne mitkommen. Wird mein erstes Mal Warstein, ihr müsst mir dann die Strecken zeigen. 

Sagt mal, reist ihr alle einzeln an? Eine Bielefelder Fahrgemeinschaft bietet sich doch förmlich an.


----------



## Surfjunk (15. August 2012)

Ich habe Zyran im Schlepptau.


----------



## Surfjunk (15. August 2012)

Ey Stop!

Ich sehe hier gerade krasse Termin überschneidung. 

Wir fahren morgen Abend mit Familie nach Bozen übers We. 
Mal ganz für kurze Entschlossene noch vor Schulbeginn. 
Ich zeige unserem großen seinen ersten richtigen Berg. 

Heute noch neue Bremsen und Schlappen montiert am Bike. 

Ich glaube der Zyran, mein Bruder will mit euch mit.


----------



## poekelz (16. August 2012)

Du weist aber schon, dass am Wochenende Amok-Urlaubsheimkehrerverkehr ist?

(von den 850km pro Strecke mal ganz abgesehen)


----------



## wiehenrenner (16. August 2012)

Also ist stehe irgendwann so um 10 Uhr unten auf dem Parkplatz, und gucke einfach wer kommt... 

@Nicolaus, ich fahre alleine, aber das diesmal bewusst da ich noch nicht genau abschätzen kann wann ich wegen WE Planung Nachmittags fahre. Bin sonst aber gerne für FG offen. 
Die Strecken muss man da gar nicht erklären, die Abfahrten sind recht kurz. Was erklärungsbedürftiger ist ist der Lift


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Surfjunk (16. August 2012)

Jup, fahren heute Abend so gegen 18 los. Dann können die Kids noch schön ein bis zwei Filme mit Kopfhörer schauen und dann schlafen. Wir gondeln dann gemütlich runter.
Nachts wird alles schöne frei sein.

Nach 3 Wochen Türkei Schwiegereltern brauche ich auch mal was für mich.


----------



## poekelz (16. August 2012)

wiehenrenner schrieb:


> Also ist stehe irgendwann so um 10 Uhr unten auf dem Parkplatz, und gucke einfach wer kommt...




Ich werd da sein!

Sascha was ist mir dir??


----------



## wiehenrenner (16. August 2012)

Sascha Rolf und Dennis wollten nach Winterberg so wie ich informiert bin.


----------



## the_Shot (16. August 2012)

Diese Information ist korrekt, falls es viel zu voll in WiBe ist komm ich nach Warstein rüber.


----------



## wiehenrenner (16. August 2012)

the_Shot schrieb:


> Diese Information ist korrekt, falls es viel zu voll in WiBe ist komm ich nach Warstein rüber.


 
Ich bestell dir schonmal nen Alkoholfreies Weizen


----------



## crossboss (16. August 2012)

also auf jeden Fall wirds dieses Woe sehr voll in WIBE. 

Ich bin, wenn alles klappt ,wie ausgemacht gegen 10 Uhr am Lift in Kallenharth
Schade das Surfjunk kurzfristig abgesagt hat


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 230691 (16. August 2012)

Jap, falls wibe nicht mehr geht kommen wir auch rüber 

Gesendet von meinem Smartphone mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## the_Shot (17. August 2012)

Soo, Planänderung, 

ich werde morgen in Warstein der Gravitation fröhlen. Die anderen Jungs sind dann wahrscheinlich auch am Start

Gesendet von meinem GT-S5690 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## poekelz (17. August 2012)

the_Shot schrieb:


> Soo, Planänderung,
> 
> ich werde morgen in Warstein der Gravitation fröhlen. Die anderen Jungs sind dann wahrscheinlich auch am Start
> 
> Gesendet von meinem GT-S5690 mit Tapatalk 2



Supi!


----------



## wiehenrenner (17. August 2012)

the_Shot schrieb:


> Soo, Planänderung,
> 
> ich werde morgen in Warstein der Gravitation fröhlen. Die anderen Jungs sind dann wahrscheinlich auch am Start
> 
> Gesendet von meinem GT-S5690 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## crossboss (18. August 2012)

freut mich, bis gleich Jungs


----------



## Nico Laus (18. August 2012)

Bis zum nächsten Mal! Geil war's! 

Für Dienstag ist WiBe angedacht. Wer ist dabei?


----------



## crossboss (18. August 2012)

Jepp wie besprochen, so machen wir das
 Haste genug Eipacks und Bepanten für die Blessuren? Gute Heilung


Nico Laus schrieb:


> Bis zum nächsten Mal! Geil war's!
> 
> Für Dienstag ist WiBe angedacht. Wer ist dabei?


----------



## poekelz (18. August 2012)

crossboss schrieb:


> Jepp wie besprochen, so machen wir das
> Haste genug Eipacks und Bepanten für die Blessuren? Gute Heilung



Hat sich noch jemand gebailt heute?


----------



## wiehenrenner (18. August 2012)

crossboss schrieb:


> Jepp wie besprochen, so machen wir das
> Haste genug Eipacks und Bepanten für die Blessuren? Gute Heilung


 
Ups lagt ihr noch im Staub heute?


----------



## crossboss (18. August 2012)

Yo der Niko hat Erdbeeren gesucht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Nico Laus (18. August 2012)

Kieselsteine sortiert  Ist aber alles ok.

Das mit WiBe habt ihr mitbekommen?


----------



## the_Shot (18. August 2012)

Yo, hab ich mitbekommen, darf allerdings in meinem Büro versauern und meinem Chef die Kohle zu schaufeln


----------



## poekelz (18. August 2012)

Wessen Bock hatte heute eigentlich die schicken Reflektoren an den Flats?


----------



## the_Shot (18. August 2012)

ich war's nicht


----------



## JENSeits (18. August 2012)

musst du das schon extra erwähnen?


----------



## the_Shot (18. August 2012)

Jupp, nächstes mal pack ich extra für Frank nen Reflektorbärchi von meiner Kleinen ein

Gesendet von meinem GT-S5690 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## crossboss (20. August 2012)

Ich muß morgen leider doch für WIBE passen
Trotzdem viel Bikespaß


----------



## Nico Laus (20. August 2012)

Ich war heute schonmal da. Gutes Wetter und kaum was los. War der Hammer! 
Morgen soll das Wetter nicht so dufte werden. Wie sieht's Mi oder Do bei dir aus?


----------



## crossboss (20. August 2012)

Neid , mal sehn ob was geht. Melde mich noch.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mountain77 (20. August 2012)

Würde mich Mittwoch gerne anschließen.


----------



## -Kiwi- (20. August 2012)

Hi.
Ist Donnerstag jemand in Warstein? 

Gruß, Kiwi.


----------



## Nico Laus (20. August 2012)

crossboss, mach das. 

mountain77, gerne.


----------



## Mountain77 (20. August 2012)

Nico Laus schrieb:


> crossboss, mach das.
> 
> mountain77, gerne.



Nico Laus: Super, wann wollt ihr da sein?


----------



## wiehenrenner (20. August 2012)

-Kiwi- schrieb:


> Hi.
> Ist Donnerstag jemand in Warstein?
> 
> Gruß, Kiwi.


 
Leider nicht Kiwi die Arbeit ruft, gerade jetzt wo der Lift und ich so gut zueinander gefunden haben.... 

Dafür haben andere Personen mehr Probleme als sonst gehabt *hust*


----------



## Nico Laus (20. August 2012)

mountain77, so gegen 10?

kiwi, bin dabei! Irgendwie hat der Park was...so einen rohen Charakter.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mountain77 (20. August 2012)

Nico Laus schrieb:


> mountain77, so gegen 10?
> 
> kiwi, bin dabei! Irgendwie hat der Park was...so einen rohen Charakter.



10uhr ist gut!
Großer Schotter-Parkplatz, hoffentlich Stellplatz im Schatten.
Focus mit großer abgeklebter Beule auf der linken Seite.

Donnerstag mit Kallenhardt könnte auch passen. Und wenn es nur auf ein alkoholfreies Weizen vor der Hütte ist. ;-)

Was fahrt ihr normalerweise in WB? DH und FR auf der rechten Seite sind mir (noch) zu heftig. Fahre am liebsten den Four Cross zusammen mit dem Fun Ride.


----------



## Nico Laus (20. August 2012)

Ok. Ich komme mit einem hellblauen Alfa 147. Wir werden uns schon finden. 

Ich fahre eigentlich alles. 4x und Funride machen mir auch viel Spaß. An der DH versuche ich mich auch mal - nach Lust und Laune halt. Bin aber Anfänger und fahre keinem davon.


----------



## -Kiwi- (21. August 2012)

Hi Leute.
Sorry, fahre am Donnerstag *nicht* nach Warstein, sondern nach Winterberg.
Also nochmal:
Wer ist am Donnerstag in Winterberg?

Gruß, Kiwi.


----------



## crossboss (21. August 2012)

Schade, kann MI u. Do nicht weil meine kleiner stolz die Einschulung hat. Nen anderes Mal.
Vllt Freitag


----------



## Nico Laus (21. August 2012)

Schade! Fr kann ich wiederum nicht.


----------



## Nico Laus (22. August 2012)

Kiwi, wann bist du morgen da? Wie erkenne ich dich?

Ich bin der mit dem schwarzen Hemd und der roten Rose.


----------



## -Kiwi- (22. August 2012)

Hi Nico Laus.
Bei mir gibt es eine Planänderung.
Meine Kollegen können morgen nicht. Zudem ist der Termin für den GLC bekannt geworden. Deswegen fahre ich morgen zum Grünen See und schaue mir die Strecke an.

Gruß und viel Spaß in Winterberg,
Kiwi.


----------



## Nico Laus (22. August 2012)

Schade. Aber wer oder was ist GLC?

Sonst jemand morgen dabei? Andreas?


----------



## Mountain77 (22. August 2012)

Leider nein. Wird morgen nur die Hausrunde.
Meine Hände sind noch ganz steif vom bremsen heute.
Die neuen Bremsbeläge waren schon verglasst... Ich muß unbedingt an meiner Bremstechnik und dem Kapfgewicht feilen!


----------



## Surfjunk (22. August 2012)

Kiwi, wann willst du zum GL?
Ich kenne die Trails dort,war aber auch schon lange nicht mehr da.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## -Kiwi- (22. August 2012)

Hi.
14 Uhr unten am Parkplatz.

Gruß, Kiwi.


----------



## Surfjunk (22. August 2012)

-Kiwi- schrieb:


> Hi.
> 14 Uhr unten am Parkplatz.
> 
> Gruß, Kiwi.



, kannst du früher?


----------



## -Kiwi- (22. August 2012)

Leider nicht.

Gruß, Kiwi.


----------



## Surfjunk (23. August 2012)

-Kiwi- schrieb:


> Leider nicht.
> 
> Gruß, Kiwi.



Dann bin ich wohl raus. 

Man Kiwi, ob das mit uns nochmal was wird


----------



## -Kiwi- (23. August 2012)

Ich hoffe doch!
Wann willst du das nächste Mal in den Deister?


----------



## Surfjunk (23. August 2012)

-Kiwi- schrieb:


> Ich hoffe doch!
> Wann willst du das nächste Mal in den Deister?



Bis jetzt noch nichts geplant. 
Sind ja gerade erst seit Dienstag aus Bozen zurück. 

Sonntag treffe ich mich mit Axel.
Hast du Urlaub?


----------



## -Kiwi- (23. August 2012)

Ja. Diese Woche noch. 
Könntest auch bei uns in Porta rumkommen, wenn du Lust hast.
z.B. morgen?!

Viele Grüße,
Kiwi.


----------



## wolfi (5. September 2012)

Moin,
ich bin am samstag, 08.09. mit ein paar kumpels und meinem patenkind in wibe. sonst noch jemand am start?
gruß, wolfi.

# send from total wichtigen schmartpfon! #


----------



## crossboss (6. September 2012)

schade Wolfi, das hätte nett werden können wenn du es früher gepostet hättest, bin Samstag erst mal im Deister ohne Lift, vllt aber Sonntag in Wibe


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wolfi (6. September 2012)

ja schade,...
habs ein wenig verpeilt, aber ist auch erst seit gestern bei mir in trockenen tüchern wg. evtl. arbeiten.
demnäxt mal
gruß
wolfi


----------



## crossboss (6. September 2012)

so machen wirs


----------



## the_Shot (7. September 2012)

Sorry Wolfi, ich wollte und hätte auch gekonnt, aber leider hat meine Holde kurzfristig ne andere Verwendung für meine Fähigkeiten gefunden. Nich das was Du denkst, nee, Gartenarbeit:kotz: Nächstes mal gerne


----------



## wiehenrenner (7. September 2012)

Sascha, was musste denn im Garten machen? Den Kicker abbauen? 

Macht euch alle mal Gedanken wann wir nochmal so ne OWL Forum Bikepark Trallafitti Veranstaltung im Herbst machen können. Bin relativ heiss. Dieses WE leider raus wegen Kinderbetreuung


----------



## wolfi (8. September 2012)

the_Shot schrieb:


> Sorry Wolfi, ich wollte und hätte auch gekonnt, aber leider hat meine Holde kurzfristig ne andere Verwendung für meine Fähigkeiten gefunden. Nich das was Du denkst, nee, Gartenarbeit:kotz: Nächstes mal gerne



Uiuiui,
das lass mal nich meine regierung hören...ich habe da noch das projekt gartenteich ausmisten vor mir...und das ist keine pfütze! und der rest vom garten gleicht auch nem dschungel
aber gleich wird erstmal schön bergab gefahren
das næxte mal
gruß, wolfi.

# send from total wichtigen schmartpfon! #


----------



## the_Shot (9. September 2012)

wolfi schrieb:


> Uiuiui,
> das lass mal nich meine regierung hören...ich habe da noch das projekt gartenteich ausmisten vor mir...und das ist keine pfütze! und der rest vom garten gleicht auch nem dschungel
> aber gleich wird erstmal schön bergab gefahren
> das næxte mal
> ...



Haha, das klingt nach ner Menge Spaß

Wie wars denn gestern, alles heile geblieben?

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9100 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wolfi (9. September 2012)

the_Shot schrieb:


> Haha, das klingt nach ner Menge Spaß
> 
> Wie wars denn gestern, alles heile geblieben?
> 
> Gesendet von meinem GT-I9100 mit Tapatalk 2



Hi,
war wirklich klasse! mein patensohn war schwer begeistert. er fand den conti-track am besten. ich wäre gerne die dh öfter gefahren, ich fand den grip fantastisch dort, aber er war ja bikepark-novize und mit nem hardtail unterwegs. dafür hat er sich äußerst gut geschlagen:thumbup: da waren so manche leih-bike-piloten kamikaze mäßiger unterwegs einen hat es dann auch gleich auf ner hühnerleiter zerrissen. so richtig mit bewusstlos und zupinkeln :kotz:  aber ansonsten war es ein perfekter tag! vormittags superleer, ohne schlange am lift. erst nachmittags wurde es voller und die schlange länger. Aber da haben wir dann eh zusammengepackt.
gruß, wolfi.

# send from total wichtigen schmartpfon! #


----------



## wiehenrenner (9. September 2012)

Hauptsache er ist wieder aufgestanden.... 
 Ansonsten klingts nach Spass gehabt


----------



## wolfi (10. September 2012)

na klar!
ich bin hingegangen, habe ihm die hand aufgelegt, und gesagt:"steh auf und geh!".... ne, spaß beiseite... der hatte schon nen ordendlichen rums auf die rübe bekommen. die untere kauleiste sah auch nicht mehr so ganz astrein aus. aber mal ehrlich, ich kanns auch nicht verstehen, wie man nur mit so einer eierschale auf dem kopp und sonst null-protektion die dh-piste und die north-shores runter fährt.
ich habe ja schließlich nur einen kopf.
auf jeden fall haben die sannis den erstmal schön ins krankenhaus verfrachtet.


----------



## Flying_Elvis (10. September 2012)

wolfi schrieb:


> na klar!
> aber mal ehrlich, ich kanns auch nicht verstehen, wie man nur mit so einer eierschale auf dem kopp und sonst null-protektion die dh-piste und die north-shores runter fährt.
> ich habe ja schließlich nur einen kopf.



Ich gebe dir vollkommen Recht. Wir waren erst im Park als wir die volle Schutzausrüstung beisammen hatten. 
Vor dem Downhill und dem Northshore steht glaube ich ein Hinweisschild das Vollkörperschutz Pflicht ist, richtig?
Nur wird uns ja suggeriert das solche Sachen wohl überflüssig sind. Wenn ich mir die Videos von diversen "Profis" ansehe, wie sich Amis in kanadischen Wäldern mit T-Shirt, Jeans und einer Dirtschale auf der Birne, 5m hohe Northshore Elemente runterstürzen, fragt sich vielleicht der ein oder andere, wozu der ganze Aufwand. Sieht eh alles so leicht aus und Fahradfahren konnte ich schon mit sechs. Kann ja nicht so schwer sein. 
Ich finde das gerade Bike/Partshersteller die solche Videos produzieren, mit gutem Beispiel vorrangehen sollten und ihre Fahrer mit Protektoren ausrüsten.
Dann bleibt mir nur noch dem Verunglückten zügige und vollständige Genesung zu wüschnen.

Gruß Thomas


----------



## wiehenrenner (10. September 2012)

Also ich würde mich mittlerweile ohne das ganze Zeugs gar nicht mehr trauen irgendwo den Berg runter zu eiern.
Letzten Samstag in Warstein wäre ich fast nach der Landung an dem grossen Table da oben gestürzt, oder zumindest war die Flugbahn suboptimal.... ich kann mich wirklich noch dran erinnern das ich in der Luft gedacht habe gut das Du Helm und Leattbrace auf hast  da ich mich schon mit dem Kopf in die Erde gebohrt habe liegen sehen


----------



## 230691 (10. September 2012)

Jaa... hoch lebe eine gute Schutzausrüstung.
Ich fahre ja nichtmal ohne Protektoren mein Hometrail (wenn ich weiß das es schneller wird)

So ganz nebenbei: Wo kann man hier in der Umgebung nach Oberkörperpanzer schauen?
Hier in Detmold schauts ganz schlecht aus und Lucky-Bike hat auch nicht wirklich viel.

Mein Deuter Attack ist leider Suboptimal im Bikepark... wie ich feststellen musste


----------



## wolfi (10. September 2012)

Flying_Elvis schrieb:


> Ich finde das gerade Bike/Partshersteller die solche Videos produzieren, mit gutem Beispiel vorrangehen sollten und ihre Fahrer mit Protektoren ausrüsten.
> 
> Gruß Thomas



100% zustimmung!!!

und ja, es gibt den hinweis am anfang der strecke auf vollschutz.
aber wer kontrolliert es? man kann nur an die vernunft der leute apellieren, mehr nicht.
so, und nun wieder on topic:
fährt dieses jahr noch jemand nach braunlage? ich habe noch eine liftkarte die ich runterfahren muss bevor sie ende oktober verfällt. und alleine fahren mag ich nicht 
gruß
wolfi
ps: 13/14 oktober würde mir gut passen, auch gerne mit übernachtung. es gibt da eine gutes hostel in unmittelbarer nähe zur strecke.


----------



## RolfK (10. September 2012)

Also am 14. hätte ich Zeit


----------



## wolfi (10. September 2012)

Moin rolf,
dann halten wir den doch schon mal fest. trage ich gleich ein in meinen terminkalender. dann muss ich nur noch einen antrag bei meiner chefin einreichen
gruß, wolfi.

# send from total wichtigen schmartpfon! #


----------



## RolfK (10. September 2012)

Au backe, das steht mir denn ja auch noch bevor


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## crossboss (10. September 2012)

Sind da net die  Herbstferien? Braunlage wäre mal auch mein Wunsch,  kann aber sein das wir da nach Zandvoort Beach zum Surfen fahren.


----------



## the_Shot (10. September 2012)

Ich, hier, Finger zeig Wäre am 14. wohl auch mit von der Parie.

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9100 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## wolfi (10. September 2012)

jau,
ist das erste ferienwochenende!
@ shoti: dann reserviere ich dir mal nen platz in meinem bomber, was?
gruß
wolfi


----------



## the_Shot (10. September 2012)

wolfi schrieb:


> jau,
> ist das erste ferienwochenende!
> @ shoti: dann reserviere ich dir mal nen platz in meinem bomber, was?
> gruß
> wolfi



Hört sich gut an, ich weiß allerdings nicht ob ich dort nächtige. Kann man ja noch spontan bespechen.

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9100 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## wolfi (10. September 2012)

Wir können aber auch sonntag früh losfahren. bekomme ich auch besser genehmigt 

# send from total wichtigen schmartpfon! #


----------



## wiehenrenner (10. September 2012)

Mist 14. wäre ich raus wegen Nachtschicht der Regierung 

Was anderes, Shoti und ich wollen am kommenden Samstag nach Willi (15. September) mag sich wer anschliessen?


----------



## wolfi (10. September 2012)

da kann ich nicht,
ich war schon letzten samstag den kompletten tag in wibe.
das kann ich meinem weib nicht antuen....und ich habe ja noch den gartenteich vor mir....ich glaube ich mache den platt!
gruß
wolfi


----------



## 107octane (10. September 2012)

wolfi schrieb:


> so, und nun wieder on topic:
> fährt dieses jahr noch jemand nach braunlage? ich habe noch eine liftkarte die ich runterfahren muss bevor sie ende oktober verfällt. und alleine fahren mag ich nicht
> gruß
> wolfi
> ps: 13/14 oktober würde mir gut passen, auch gerne mit übernachtung. es gibt da eine gutes hostel in unmittelbarer nähe zur strecke.



Wenn ich mich noch anschliessen kann, wäre ich auch dabei. Ich würde auf jeden Fall zwei Tage draus machen. 

Am Samstag hat es aber mal so richtig gebockt. Es schien mir, als hätte Luca auch richtig Spaß gehabt. Marco fällt erstmal min. 6 Wochen aus, Daumen ist doch gebrochen.

Gruß, André


----------



## wolfi (11. September 2012)

hi andre,
ja klar nehme ich dich mit 
3 räder 3 leute sollte wohl noch passen in den sharan. ich werde allerdings nur sonntags fahren, also morgens hin und abends zurück.
habe gestern auch mit marco gesprochen. schöne *******, um so mehr respekt, dass er den ganzen tag noch damit rumgefahren ist.
jau, luca hatte richtig spaß an den backen. dirt fährt er ja schon etwas länger, aber dh-park hat im mal richtig gut gefallen! ich habe ihm versprochen, ihn bei gelegenheit mal wieder mit zu nehmen. warscheinlich warstein-bikepark.
bis denne und gruß
wolfi
ps: jetzt wo marco eh zuhause rumlungert, schaffen wir es doch wohl auch mal mit dem bierchen, oder?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wolfi (11. September 2012)

hi jungs,
ich bin raus aus dem bus!
mir ist heute aus dem garten das rad gestohlen worden!
näheres hier:
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=598749

ich habe schon mit jürgen telefoniert, das sennes wird es wohl erst nächstes frühjahr geben.... ich weiß nicht was ich machen soll kein bike mehr!!!!

ar$chloch! blödes welches mein rad geklaut hat!
bitte haltet doch die augen offen.
*heul*
wolfi


----------



## kris. (11. September 2012)

$HIT
Der soll uns mal im Dunkeln begegnen..!


----------



## wiehenrenner (15. September 2012)

So Shoti und ich waren heute in Willi, und hatten ganz derbe Spass. Mit unseren Rädern, mit uns selber und mit 500 Alki's die oben an der Hütte standen, oder auch piselten.... wie auch immer 

Und Voltage fahren ist soooooooooo geil  bin immer noch geflasht 













Sascha sorry wenn ich keine Pics von Dir gepostet habe, aber wenn Du die morgen eh abholst überlasse ich das deiner leistungsfähigen I-Net Leitung


----------



## the_Shot (15. September 2012)

Kein Problem Chris
War ein richtig gelungener Tag:thumbup:



Gesendet von meinem GT-I9100 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## Ehrenfeld (26. September 2012)

Morgen! Winterberg! Fräsen mit Freunden ( @Rafterman86,   @Nforcer) ist angesagt. Wer ist noch dabei?


----------



## JENSeits (26. September 2012)

Wäre ich nur all zu gerne! Leider steht die Prüfungsvorbereitung an und mein Spicy ist noch nicht wieder fit. Falls ihr eine HD2 leihweise wollt, meine stelle ich gern zur Verfügung.

Viel Spaß euch!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## the_Shot (26. September 2012)

Kann leider nicht, sitze im Büro fest

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9100 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## crossboss (26. September 2012)

schade kann net, aber es ist vermutlich eh viel zu nass da Oben


----------



## Ehrenfeld (26. September 2012)

JENSeits schrieb:


> Wäre ich nur all zu gerne! Leider steht die Prüfungsvorbereitung an und mein Spicy ist noch nicht wieder fit. Falls ihr eine HD2 leihweise wollt, meine stelle ich gern zur Verfügung.
> 
> Viel Spaß euch!


die 1er wird für morgen noch reichen denke ich. danke trotzdem!


crossboss schrieb:


> schade kann net, aber es ist vermutlich eh viel zu nass da Oben


downhillreifen und ab gehts!  winterberg geht auch bei nässe noch sehr gut, finde ich.


----------



## JENSeits (26. September 2012)

wibe geht bei jedem Wetter 
Dann wird der Single doch erst richtig spaßig, voralldingen nachdem sie den ja schön mit Erde aufgefüllt und entschärft haben.


----------



## Ehrenfeld (26. September 2012)

obwohl ich bei nässe auf den wurzelteppich runter zur ersten kleinen brücke mal gespannt bin


----------



## crossboss (26. September 2012)

Die Enduro-Single-Party war bei den Masters im Mai ja auch schon ein schöner Spassso schön tricky!


----------



## JENSeits (26. September 2012)

dafür würde ich gerade einiges geben!  
daheim muss das Videomateial herhalten


----------



## Ehrenfeld (28. September 2012)

Matschige Ergebnisse von gestern mit   @Nforcer und   @Rafterman86. Deswegen war auch die Kamera nur in einer kurzen trockenen Phase draußen


----------



## wiehenrenner (28. September 2012)

Sehr sehr schöne Bilder  Dabei wird mir wieder bewusst..... wieviel ich noch hoffe lernen zu können


----------



## crossboss (28. September 2012)

nur die harten kommen in den Gartenschönes Wetter da gewesen und der Lift zu?!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ehrenfeld (2. Oktober 2012)

schlepplift war leider dicht - und aktuell ist winterberg auch aufgrund der baumaßnahmen zwischen slopestyle und funride nicht unbedingt zu empfehlen.

fazit: 
- conti-track ohne lift ist anstrengend
- slopestyle muss komplett umfahren werden um zu den unteren strecken zu gelangen
- die ersten teile des funrides sind bis zur treppe gesperrt
- winterberger matsch plus orangeleuchtende hose = reinigungs-challenge
also eher semi-optimal  hoffe das läuft zum saisonanfang wieder flüssiger...


----------



## crossboss (2. Oktober 2012)

schade, denn ich wollte da vor Saisonende nochmal etwas rocken gehen


----------



## Nico Laus (2. Oktober 2012)

Ich fahr wohl morgen hin. Ist noch jemand da?


----------



## Asio (18. Oktober 2012)

Nabend! is noch wer Samstag zufällig in Braunlage unterwegs? Wollten noch einmal da runter bevor die in 2 Wochen dicht machen. 

Gruss

Marcus


----------



## Nico Laus (19. Oktober 2012)

Ne, Braunlage nicht, aber am WE entweder in WiBe oder Willingen.


----------



## JENSeits (11. Januar 2013)

Moin zusammen!

Um mal ein wenig Stimmung auf die neue Saison zumachen ein wenig alten Kram aus 2012 ... 



LG Jens


----------



## crossboss (28. Januar 2013)

...


----------



## the_Shot (18. März 2013)

Sooo Leute, hab eben mitm Rabennest telefoniert, die Chancen stehen gut, dass am kommenden Wochenende gefahren werden kann. Im Augenblick liegt noch Schnee, dieser taut aber mit viel Glück weg. Ich werde am Freitag nochmal die aktuelle Wetterlage dort telefonisch checken und sollte die Prognose positiv ausfallen, sind der @wiehenrenner und ich am Samstag am Start. Wer will, der kann...

Ich meld mich Freitag nochmal...


----------



## wolfi (18. März 2013)

Das wäre ja prima! aber ganz ehrlich...ich kann mir es nicht vorstellen, dass es bis samstag abgetaut sein soll. und ich denke mal da liegen nen paar flocken mehr als bei uns im teuto... und samstag kann ich eh nicht
gruß, wolfi.

send from total wichtigen schmartfon


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JENSeits (18. März 2013)

Moin,

cool Sascha - danke dir! Magst du dann auch nachfragen ob die Shores und alle Strecken befahrbar sind?

Danke & LG
Jens


----------



## wiehenrenner (18. März 2013)

JENSeits schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> cool Sascha - danke dir! Magst du dann auch nachfragen ob die Shores und alle Strecken befahrbar sind?
> 
> ...


 
Willst Du immer noch auf die NS Line Jens? Die hats Dir angetan oder? 
Ich finde die nach wie vor heftig 
Ich denke das -wenn- alle Strecken befahrbar sind, liegen ja alle an einem Hang und tun nicht viel.


----------



## JENSeits (18. März 2013)

Naja, zumindestens ein paar Teilstücke möcht ich doch gern mal probieren. Obs dann klappt muss ich sehen.
Zudem möchte ich den Corner diesmal ohne Baumkontakt springen ...  doofe Rechtskurve!

bzgl. freie Strecken hab ichs eher auf Streckensperrungen aufgrund von Akitvitäten bezogen


----------



## the_Shot (18. März 2013)

Hey Jens, klar frag ich ob alles befahrbar ist. Ich lass mir doch nicht Deinen Gesichtsausdruck entgehn, wenn Du merkst das der Shore doch tückischer ist, als er aussieht

send from slaughterhouse


----------



## wiehenrenner (18. März 2013)

Noch tückischer als er schon aussieht? ..... das geht nicht!


----------



## JENSeits (18. März 2013)

hehe war klar .. ich verspreche hier erstmal nichts! 
Ob ich kann steht auch noch nicht fest


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wiehenrenner (18. März 2013)

JENSeits schrieb:


> hehe war klar .. ich verspreche hier erstmal nichts!
> Ob ich kann steht auch noch nicht fest


 
Na klar kannst Du, mensch Jens Du willst es doch auch  
Hau am besten noch Uli und Niklas an und dann wirds nen spassiger Fango - Tag


----------



## JENSeits (18. März 2013)

Das sagst du so einfach 
Klar will ich, glaube aber das ich erst Nachmittags daheim sein werde.
Sonntag würde mir tendenziell besser passen


----------



## Rischer (18. März 2013)

Sonntag wäre top! Da wäre ich dabei. 
Samstag ganz sicher nicht!


----------



## wolfi (18. März 2013)

Sonntags wäre ich auch mit dabei:thumbup:

send from total wichtigen schmartfon


----------



## the_Shot (18. März 2013)

meinetwegen auch Sonntag, was sagt der Chris?


----------



## Nico Laus (18. März 2013)

Nachts immer Minus-Temperaturen und Samstag soll es da schneien. Ich glaube das wird nichts.


----------



## Surfjunk (18. März 2013)

Sprecht ihr von diesem Sonntag?


----------



## the_Shot (18. März 2013)

jap


----------



## wiehenrenner (18. März 2013)

Sonntag bin ich raus, aber wenn da mehr Leute können wünsche ich euch viel Spass.


----------



## the_Shot (18. März 2013)

Ist ja erstmal n grobes abklopfen, ich werde erstmal am Freitag telefonieren und dann sehn wir weiter Chris


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JENSeits (19. März 2013)

Und da ihr beiden als Kern am Samstag hinwolltet, macht ihr das auch!


----------



## wolfi (20. März 2013)

moin,
laut agrar-wetter bleibt es kalt mit schneeschauern. ich kann mir nicht vorstellen, dass die weiße schei$$e bis samstag/sonntag so weit wegschmilzt um ein fahren in kallenhardt zu ermöglichen.
von daher werde ich mit nem kumpel ne schöne teuto tour am sonntag starten.
ich wünsche euch aber viel glück und natürlich auch spaß.
gruß
wolfi


----------



## poekelz (20. März 2013)

Shooti, ich will euch eure Hoffnung nicht nehmen, aber heute Morgen lagen ab Wünnenberg noch Schneereste und im Sauerland gibt´s noch massig von der weißen Pest :kotz:


----------



## the_Shot (20. März 2013)

Ich befürchte auch schlimmes, hier schneits grad auch schon wieder:banghead:

send from slaughterhouse


----------



## wolfi (20. März 2013)

also hier in sennestadt fängt es an liegen zu bleiben.
AHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHRG!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## wolfi (20. März 2013)

wo ist eigendlich diese verf***** klimaerwärmung????


----------



## Flying_Elvis (20. März 2013)

wolfi schrieb:


> wo ist eigendlich diese verf***** klimaerwärmung????


 
Ausgewandert nach Australien  
Übrigends In Detmold schneits seit Mittag, ist alles weiß und der Schei.... bleibt liegen


----------



## crossboss (20. März 2013)

Und auf den Seitenstraßen liegen schon 3 cm Neuschnee. Wird also vllt sogar wieder mal nen Skiwochenende , *******egal


----------



## kris. (20. März 2013)

Flying_Elvis schrieb:


> Übrigends In Detmold schneits seit Mittag, ist alles weiß und der Schei.... bleibt liegen


 
Leider...
Was machst Du in Detmold?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Flying_Elvis (20. März 2013)

Arbeiten.


----------



## kris. (20. März 2013)

Innenstadt? Könnten wir uns mal auf ne Currywurst treffen.


----------



## Flying_Elvis (20. März 2013)

Westerfeldstraße.
Currywurst klingt gut


----------



## chucki_bo (21. März 2013)

the_Shot schrieb:


> Ich befürchte auch schlimmes, hier schneits grad auch schon wieder:banghead:
> 
> send from slaughterhouse



Jau, das ging gestern wohl völlig in die falsche Wetterrichtung...

Und nach Tauwetter siehts gerade nicht so aus .... 

Ich schätze aber, dass ab Mitte Juli so langsam besser werden wird ....


----------



## Nico Laus (21. März 2013)

chucki_bo schrieb:


> Ich schätze aber, dass ab Mitte Juli so langsam besser werden wird ....



Mir gefällt dein Optimismus


----------



## the_Shot (21. März 2013)

So, Planänderung! Da wohl fürs Wochenende kein Ende mit Schnee in Sicht ist, wird nun der Ostermontag angepeilt. Genaues weiß man noch nicht, hoffentlich killt wer Frau Holle!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wolfi (21. März 2013)

Klingt erstmal gut der plan.
bzgl. fr. holle... ich könnte mich ja jetzt mal an dem von mir verurteilen gebashe beteiligen und für den job den sumsemann vorschlagen.... mache ich aber nich

send from total wichtigen schmartfon


----------



## JENSeits (21. März 2013)

Ja, das macht wohl mehr Sinn. Vllt bekommt man ja eine Tour organisiert. Bleibt der Schnee im Wald wohl so gut liegen das man keine Regenklamotten braucht sondern Softshell fahren kann?


----------



## Wolfplayer (21. März 2013)

und hier westlich von Muenchen scheint die Sonne herrlich tagsueber 
nix mit Schnee bis rauf auf 1000m seit gut einer Woche


----------



## 230691 (21. März 2013)

Ich wusste es doch das die Physik-Engine unserer Erde einen weg hat -.-

 @Jens: Ich hatte heute das Gefühl das es nur Schneematsche war und nichts anderes. Auch kein wunder bei 2grad Tagsüber... schön ist was anderes.


----------



## JENSeits (22. März 2013)

Okay, danke dir! Heute werd ich es wohl zeitlich auch nicht losschaffen, mal sehen obs Sonntag klappt. Wenns jetzt weiter auch tagsüber gefriert dürfte es dann ja trocken werden


----------



## chucki_bo (22. März 2013)

JENSeits schrieb:


> Okay, danke dir! Heute werd ich es wohl zeitlich auch nicht losschaffen, mal sehen obs Sonntag klappt. Wenns jetzt weiter auch tagsüber gefriert dürfte es dann ja trocken werden



Nur das der angetaute Schnee in Senken und Spurrillen nicht wieder zu ner trockenen Schneeunterlage, sondern zu Eisploppen wird.... was das Fahren mal wieder zur Lotterie macht


----------



## JENSeits (31. März 2013)

Moin zusammen!
Hat jemand mal nachgeforscht wie es in Warstein aussieht? Wenn es grob matschig ist werde ich nicht mit dabei sein -> nur mit HR-Bremse ist es mir das dann nicht wert. Wenns trocken ist komm ich gern!
Oder hat jemand eine VR als Leihgabe?


----------



## the_Shot (31. März 2013)

Soo, hab grad mitm Rabennest tlefoniert. 5cm Neuschnee und es schneit weiter. Gestern warn welche mitm Radl da, Lift und Funride sind geräumt, der Rest nicht. Mit den entsprechenden Reifen könnte gefahren werden. 

Ich bin derzeit ein wenig meinungslos


----------



## wiehenrenner (31. März 2013)

Würde eher zum nichtfahren tendieren. Habe auch keinen Bock beim ersten BP Besuch mich zu vereissen weil der Untergrund fürn Ar.... ist. 

Zumal ich nur unser 2. Auto da habe wo ich die Schlammkarre später reinpacken müsste. 

Sollte sich noch ne Mehrheit pro Warstein finden wäre ich aber wohl auch dabei. 
  @Jens wenn Du was zum Übergang brauchst hätte ich noch ne Elixier 4 hier liegen , die könntest Du benutzen wenn Du magst.


----------



## JENSeits (31. März 2013)

Danke fuers anrufen Sascha! Ich wuerde auch eher zum nicht fahren tendieren - das ist bei dem Wetter mehr Krampf als Spass. 
Da koennte man besser eine tour an sich organisieren  
 @Chris: das waere suuper! IS oder PM? Sollten wir am besten via Whatts App oder PM ausmachen  danke schonmal fuers angebot!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## the_Shot (11. April 2013)

Da am Sonntag wohl endlich der Frühling einkehren soll, werde ich Warstein unsicher machen. Mitstreiter willkommen

send from slaughterhouse


----------



## wolfi (11. April 2013)

Ich würde evtl frühen nachmittag dazustossen.
gruß, wolfi.

send from total wichtigen schmartfon


----------



## the_Shot (11. April 2013)

Toppi

send from slaughterhouse


----------



## wiehenrenner (11. April 2013)

Jo wie besprochen bin dabei


----------



## Nico Laus (11. April 2013)

Grassiert dort nicht die weiße Pest?


----------



## RolfK (11. April 2013)

Ne, eher schlammiges Feuchtgebiet


----------



## wiehenrenner (11. April 2013)

bestimmt..


----------



## Nico Laus (11. April 2013)

Park Ballern macht mich schon mehr an als ne Tour im Teuto... mal gucken.


----------



## the_Shot (12. April 2013)

Dann komm vorbei

send from slaughterhouse


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wolfi (13. April 2013)

So, ich komme morgen nicht. wird mir alles zu knapp, habe ein rel. enges zeitfenster. ich werde mich im heimischen wald vergnügen. euch viel spaß und behaltet die knochen beieinander

send from total wichtigen schmartfon


----------



## Rischer (13. April 2013)

Berichtet mal wie matschig es noch ist. Ich muss wenn das Abi durch ist unbedingt irgendwo hin wo es nen Lift gibt!


----------



## wiehenrenner (13. April 2013)

Der Schnee soll wohl weg sein. Matsch komme ich mit klar  Wir sagen dir Bescheid.


----------



## Nico Laus (15. April 2013)

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=629514

Spricht das hier jemanden an? Ich weiß nicht genau, was unter Training verstanden wird (freies Fahren oder unter Anleitung), bekomme es aber noch raus. Jedenfalls kommt Training in jeder Hinsicht gelegen. Ich kanns brauchen und Spaß hat man auf jeden Fall.


----------



## the_Shot (16. April 2013)

Das hört sich gut an, ich schau mal in den Kalender, sollte aber klappen

send from slaughterhouse


----------



## Nico Laus (19. April 2013)

Samstag Warstein, Sonntag Schulenberg. Kommt jemand mit?

edit: oder evtl. So auch Warstein und das Rennen gucken. Nebenbei bekommt man bestimmt auch ein paar Abfahrten hin.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wiehenrenner (19. April 2013)

Bin dieses WE leider terminlich raus ..


----------



## Nico Laus (20. April 2013)

wiehenrenner schrieb:


> Bin dieses WE leider terminlich raus ..


Da hast du echt was verpasst. Die neue Freeride ist so verdammt gut geworden. Das hätte ich nie erwartet. 
Shoti, dem Youtube-Kanada-Trailbauer hast du wohl Angst eingejagt. Um dich nicht zu enttäuschen hat er alles gegeben. 

Morgen wird es durch das Rennen in Warstein zum Fahren viel zu voll. Daher wollte ich mal Schulenberg ausprobieren. Jetzt möchte kurzfristig ein Freund mitkommen. Er ist blutiger Anfänger und ich habe Zweifel, ob Schulenberg das Richtige für uns ist. Da soll es nur DH-Strecken geben (ich war nie dort).
Weil Winterberg und Willingen noch geschlossen sind, suche ich nach einer Alternative in vertretbarer Entfernung. Gerne etwas mit Brechsand/Flowstrecken.


----------



## RolfK (20. April 2013)

Schau mal hier


----------



## the_Shot (20. April 2013)

Hätt ich nicht gedacht, dass die Freeride so schell fertig wird

Ich wüsste jetzt ausm Stehgreif keine Flow-Trails


----------



## Nico Laus (20. April 2013)

Schulenberg ist zu anspruchsvoll. Kennt jemand den Bikepark Hahnenklee? Habe mir gerade ein Video angeschaut und die Strecken sehen ziemlich easy aus. Es müssen nicht unbedingt Flowstrecken sein, aber etwas, wo ein MTB-Anfänger mit Spaß runter fährt. Also nichts Angsteinflößendes wie Wurzelgeballere oder Northshores.



> Hätt ich nicht gedacht, dass die Freeride so schell fertig wird


Ein Traum die Strecke!  Wird dir auch gefallen.


----------



## RolfK (20. April 2013)

Hahnenklee ist schlimmer, Wurzeln ohne Ende. Flüssiges Fahren für Einsteiger nicht möglich, hab ich am eigenen Leib erfahren.


----------



## Nico Laus (20. April 2013)

Ok, ist aber auch schwer anhand von Videos zu beurteilen. Hahnenklee hat sich sowieso erledigt. Habe hier im Forum gelesen, dass der Park geschlossen ist. Die Website sagt etwas anderes... 

Also bleibt nur Schulenberg und überfülltes Warstein.

Edit: Überfülltes Warstein wirds werden.  Treffe ich dort jemanden?


----------



## wiehenrenner (20. April 2013)

Bin das ganze WE raus 
Warte doch mit deinem Kumpel bis nächstes WE, da soll Willi wieder aufmachen


----------



## Brego10 (21. April 2013)

RolfK schrieb:


> Hahnenklee ist schlimmer, Wurzeln ohne Ende. Flüssiges Fahren für Einsteiger nicht möglich, hab ich am eigenen Leib erfahren.





Nico Laus schrieb:


> Schulenberg ist zu anspruchsvoll. Kennt jemand den Bikepark Hahnenklee? Habe mir gerade ein Video angeschaut und die Strecken sehen ziemlich easy aus. Es müssen nicht unbedingt Flowstrecken sein, aber etwas, wo ein MTB-Anfänger mit Spaß runter fährt. Also nichts Angsteinflößendes wie Wurzelgeballere oder Northshores.
> 
> Ein Traum die Strecke!  Wird dir auch gefallen.



Ja Hahnenklee ist die Hölle was Wurzeln angeht! Ich glaube es gibt kein Bikepark mit schlechteren Strecken in Deutschland


----------



## crossboss (23. April 2013)

Die Anmeldung fürs _*Specialized Enduro Race Willingen*_ läuf seit 23.04. Hab mich gerade für eingetragen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Nico Laus (23. April 2013)

Das richtige Bike dafür gibt es hier:
http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/article/156985-focus-marzocchi-888


----------



## Nico Laus (24. April 2013)

Warstein am Sonntag war besser als erwartet. Trotz des Rennens humane Wartezeiten am Lift und gute Strecken für Anfänger. Mein Kumpel hatte auf der Funride seinen Spaß. Ein kleiner Zusammenschnitt: [ame="http://vimeo.com/64697097"]Warstein April 2013 on Vimeo[/ame]


----------



## crossboss (24. April 2013)

Nico alter Schwede, endlich mal einer, der wirklich fahren kann. hast dich seit letem jahr und mit neuem Freeride gut gesteigert-fein gemach
Schwenke die Cam beim fahren ruhig etwas weiter nach oben denn ich habe fast ne Genickstarre vom zuguckent


----------



## Nico Laus (24. April 2013)

Danke, es macht aber auch verdammt viel Spaß!  
Mit der Kamera hast du recht. Leider habe  wir es erst beim Sichten der Videos gemerkt. Nächstes mal machen wir es besser.


----------



## kris. (24. April 2013)

Sieht man aber oft das der Kamerawinkel viel zu steil ist.


----------



## Asio (30. April 2013)

Wie schaut es eigentlich mit der OWL Fraktion aus. Hat von euch jemand geplant am Freitag inPark zu fahren?

Mfg


----------



## wiehenrenner (30. April 2013)

Freitag ist arbeiten angesagt... vllt. aber am WE nach Willi


----------



## poekelz (30. April 2013)

Theoretisch hätte ich Zeit, aber da am WE Regatta ist ...mein Vorschoter bringt mich um, wenn ich wieder mit lädierten Knochen im Hafen auftauche...

Aber sonst in der Woche - ruhig mal fragen, u.U. kann ich das kurzfristig einrichten


----------



## Nico Laus (3. Mai 2013)

Ist Sonntag jemand in WiBe?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wiehenrenner (4. Mai 2013)

Eher in Willingen


----------



## the_Shot (4. Mai 2013)

Jupp, Willi!

In der kommenden Woche hab ich frei, da könnt man nach WiBe.

send from slaughterhouse


----------



## Surfjunk (4. Mai 2013)

Wann denn?


----------



## the_Shot (5. Mai 2013)

Heute ab 10.00Uhr Willingen und Winterberg könnte man theoretisch für Dienstag oder so ins Programm nehmen.

send from slaughterhouse


----------



## stoppelhopper (24. Juli 2013)

Will mir am Donnerstag diese Woche evtl. mal Warstein anschauen. Noch jemand Zeit und Bock?


----------



## the_Shot (24. Juli 2013)

Schade, muss leider Arbeiten. 

Samstag gehts nach Willi! Werde wahrscheinlich so ab zehn da sein


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## stoppelhopper (24. Juli 2013)

Jo schade, am Samstag muss ich dann wieder malochen... werd ich morgen wohl mal alleine los, das Video von Nico_Laus sieht ja ganz vielversprechend aus


----------



## Nico Laus (25. Juli 2013)

Und wie war's?

Shoti, Sa kann ich leider nicht.  Vielleicht fahr ich So nach WiBe oder Willi. Sonst noch jemand So im Sauerland?


----------



## the_Shot (25. Juli 2013)

Schade, für Sonntag bin ich leider raus

send from slaughterhouse


----------



## Nico Laus (25. Juli 2013)

Schade, aber viel Spaß am Sa!


----------



## the_Shot (25. Juli 2013)

Jo, ich dank Dir und viel Spaß am Sonntag

send from slaughterhouse


----------



## stoppelhopper (26. Juli 2013)

Nico Laus schrieb:


> Und wie war's?



Super! Habe mich dort sehr willkommen gefühlt, die Streckenauswahl ist top - wenn auch kürzer als in Wibe oder Willingen - dafür aber viel Auswahl und für jede Fahrkönnensstufe was Spaßbringendes dabei. Ich war abends noch verabredet und musste zeitig wieder los, das nächste mal würde ich dort gerne noch den abend bei ein bis zwei Kaltgetränken an der "Talstation" ausklingen lassen


----------



## -Kiwi- (3. August 2013)

Hi.

Morgen jemand in Winterberg?!

Gruß, Kiwi.


----------



## the_Shot (3. August 2013)

Würde gern, aber leider hab ich keine Zeit

Ich wünsch Dir aber viel Spass und Action

send from slaughterhouse


----------



## Nico Laus (3. August 2013)

Bin morgen mit nem Ersti in Winterberg. Man sieht sich.


----------



## -Kiwi- (3. August 2013)

Yeah, bis morgen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mountain77 (4. August 2013)

Hi, ist die Strecke unter der Bobbahn eigentlich wieder frei. Nicht das ich morgen wieder in die Baustelle rausche. Gruß M.


----------



## Nico Laus (4. August 2013)

-Kiwi- schrieb:


> Yeah, bis morgen.


Spaß gehabt? 
Wir haben um 10 leider kein Leihbike mehr bekommen und sind dann nach Willingen rüber. War aber auch super!



			
				Mountain77 schrieb:
			
		

> Hi, ist die Strecke unter der Bobbahn eigentlich wieder frei. Nicht das ich morgen wieder in die Baustelle rausche. Gruß M.


Du meinst die Funride? Ich kann dir nichts aktuelles berichten, vermute aber, dass die Baustellen im unteren Teil der Strecken so schnell nicht verschwinden. Die zimmern dort einen neuen Lift hin.


----------



## -Kiwi- (4. August 2013)

Ja, war klasse! War auch gar nicht so voll. 

Gruß, Kiwi.


----------



## the_Shot (9. August 2013)

Moin Leute,

am Sonntag sind Chris und ich in Winterberg. Wen trifft man dort von Euch? 

send from slaughterhouse


----------



## -Kiwi- (20. August 2013)

Huhu.

Morgen zufällig Jemand in Winterberg?!

Gruß, Kiwi.


----------



## the_Shot (20. August 2013)

Neeeeiiiinnn ich nicht, muss arbeiten aber vll. am Wochenende. 

Sei aber vorsichtig, sind grad Baumfällarbeiten mit teilweiser Streckensperrung!

Trotzden viel Spaß, das Wetter soll ja gut werden.

send from slaughterhouse


----------



## Nico Laus (20. August 2013)

Leider nein. Aber weißt du darüber bescheid, dass der Park morgen erst um 11Uhr öffnet? Auch sind DH, Northshore und Singletrail nur zum Teil befahrbar. Jeweils die letzte Hälfte ist gesperrt, weil dort der Wald gerodet wird.


----------



## Rischer (20. August 2013)

Bin Freitag in Winterberg!


----------



## -Kiwi- (20. August 2013)

Oh! Danke für die Infos. 
Woher wisst ihr das denn? 
Ansonsten würde ich nach Warstein fahren...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Nico Laus (20. August 2013)

Ist auf deren Facebookseite zu lesen.


----------



## -Kiwi- (20. August 2013)

Thx.


----------



## -Kiwi- (21. August 2013)

Also,
Winterberg war mal wieder super!
Der DH war komplett frei. Man konnte bis zum Ende fahren. 
Lediglich der Singletrail war im untersten Abschnitt gesperrt. Ansonsten alles o.k.
Sehr wenig los gewesen. Praktisch keine Wartezeit. Boden war größtenteils trocken.
Insgesamt um die 18 Abfahrten gemacht.

Gruß, Kiwi.


----------



## wiehenrenner (19. September 2013)

User Shoti und ich wollen am kommenden Sonntag nach WiBe. Wetter soll ja ganz gut werden. 
Wer Lust hat einfach melden.


----------



## Nico Laus (19. September 2013)

Ich kann leider nicht. Langsam bekomme ich Entzugserscheinungen.


----------



## Ulrich-40 (19. September 2013)

Ich kann auch nicht und HABE Entzugserscheinungen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Surfjunk (19. September 2013)

Ich will, habe aber HWS-Aua.


----------



## Asio (2. Oktober 2013)

Moin Moin.
also was geht bei der OWL-Fraktion so die nächsten 2 Tage in sachen Bikepark?
Wir wollten morgen mit 3-4 Leuten richtung Willingen aufbrechen und eventuel kurzfristig
umschwenken auf Winterberg. Da dort von uns noch niemand mit dem Radel unterwegs war.*schäm*


----------



## wiehenrenner (2. Oktober 2013)

Hi,

ich bin morgen in Willingen mit meinem Sohn. Wenn Ihr da seit einfach anquatschen. Ich mitm braunen Voltage Sohnemann mitm Schwarz grünem Cube 20 Zoll


----------



## the_Shot (3. Oktober 2013)

Viel Spaß! 

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9100 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## the_Shot (28. Dezember 2013)

Morgen gehts nach Kallenhardt, wer auf ne ordentliche Schlammpackung Lust hat, ich bin so ab halb elf da

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9100 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## Dennis32 (5. März 2014)

Die Saison in Willingen startet am Wochenende  

nun wird es bald Zeit für OWL Ausflüge


----------



## Rischer (6. März 2014)

Nächste Woche Freitag!


----------



## the_Shot (7. März 2014)

Bin Sonntag am Start...


----------



## crossboss (13. März 2014)

Morgen Freitag,ab 11 Uhr  am Lift Willi


----------



## Dennis32 (17. März 2014)

Wer nimmt mich denn mal mit nach Willingen oder so?
(bin da nicht wählerisch)

Anfänglicher Anschluss wäre für mich als Neuling ganz nett...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## -Kiwi- (28. März 2014)

Hi.
Morgen Jemand in Warstein?!

Gruß, Kiwi.


----------



## Dennis32 (31. März 2014)

Ich möchte Ostern gerne das erste mal in den BP, welcher ist denn wohl für Neulinge am besten geeignet? Willingen, Winterberg oder Warstein?


----------



## the_Shot (31. März 2014)

Moin Dennis, im Grunde sind alle von Dir genannten BP's einsteigerfreundlich. Gibt überall einfache Strecken zum üben und Chickenways sind ebenfalls vorhanden. Einfach einen aussuchen und selbst erfahren. 

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9100 mit Tapatalk


----------



## wolfi (30. April 2014)

moin,
ist am samstag irgendwer parkmäßig unterwegs?
hätte mal wieder bock auf warstein, winterberg oder dassel.
gruß
wolfi


----------



## crossboss (30. April 2014)

ich auch! Noch lieber wäre mir aber sogar der Deister, weil man da noch ehrlicheren Sport betreibt

Vllt fahre ich mit paar Kupels am Montag nach Winterberg, wenn Wetter geht!


----------



## wolfi (30. April 2014)

klar rockt der deister,
aber park hätte ich verstärkt bock drauf!!!


----------



## crossboss (30. April 2014)

bergauf mit DH ne Herausforderung für wahre Männer.


----------



## wolfi (30. April 2014)

Ich weiss... habe das Teil auch schon einige male durch den teuto getreten. .... habe aber total bock auf parkballern

vrom schmartpfon


----------



## crossboss (30. April 2014)

habe gestern im Forst den Sascha (Fireman)getroffen der will mit den Jungs auch MO. .Ich schau mal ob ich Arbeit verteilen/schieben kann damit ich auch am Montag, wenn es meist recht leer ist kann


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wolfi (30. April 2014)

ihr doofen!!!
jeder normale mensch arbeitet da...


----------



## crossboss (30. April 2014)

stimmt aber watt mut datt mutt


----------



## wolfi (1. Mai 2014)

So, Samstag geht's nach warstein. Ist sonst noch jemand dort?
Gruss, wolfi

vrom schmartpfon


----------



## Dennis32 (1. Mai 2014)

Ich kann leider nicht. Wir haben hier eine große runde mit mehreren Leuten geplant... Sonst wäre ich wohl dabei ;-)


----------



## wolfi (1. Mai 2014)

Ja schade Dennis, nächstes mal.

vrom schmartpfon


----------



## crossboss (2. Mai 2014)

Servus Wolfman,
eigentlich wollten wir 3 paddeln gehen aber steht noch nicht 100 %. Ich checks mal bis abends und wenn ich hinfahre sag ich Dir noch heut Bescheid


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wolfi (2. Mai 2014)

Hi Jörg, hat sich erledigt. Da ist morgen eine Veranstaltung. Wir rocken im dreister. Neun bei mir, oder halb elf am pass

vrom schmartpfon


----------



## crossboss (2. Mai 2014)

OK, ja bitte !!!!!!! bin dabei, wenn es nicht aus Kübeln schüttet!


----------



## 230691 (16. Mai 2014)

Ganz spontane Entscheidung: Bin morgen mit einem Kumpel in Willingen anzutreffen


----------



## balder (21. Mai 2014)

ist jemand an einem Tag vom Wochenende  29.05.-01.06. park mäßig unterwegs und hätte noch einen platz frei?


----------



## the_Shot (21. Mai 2014)

Durchaus möglich, bin allerdings erstmal kommendes Wochenende in Beerfelden. Sollte das ohne Ausfälle von statten gehen, könnte man was starten...


----------



## nippelspanner (28. Mai 2014)

Ist am kommenden Samstag *(31.05.14)* jemand in Winterberg?
Wüde, weil ich sowieso in der Nähe bin, ein paar Abfahrten machen.


----------



## -Kiwi- (28. Mai 2014)

Werde Samstag da sein... aber ohne Bike. Dirtmasters.


----------



## nippelspanner (28. Mai 2014)

Upps, das hatte ich nicht auf dem Schirm.
Danke für die Info!
Dann bin *ich* nicht da...


----------



## crossboss (28. Mai 2014)

.


----------



## crossboss (29. Mai 2014)

wir sind da....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MmmmBobby (2. Juni 2014)

Jemand Zeit und Lust nächsten Sonntag nach winterberg zu fahren?


----------



## bitbucket (3. September 2014)

Ich fahre kommenden Freitag (05.09.14) nach Willingen. Falls jemand mitkommen möchte ... bitte PM an mich. Leider habe ich keinen Platz für ein weiteres Bike im Wagen. Von daher wäre entweder mit getrennten PKW's fahren oder Bike leihen angesagt.


----------



## 230691 (24. September 2014)

Bin Samstag in Winterberg. Trifft man einen?

Gesendet von meinem unknown mit Tapatalk


----------



## Dennis32 (1. Oktober 2014)

Fahre am Sonntag das erste mal nach Winterberg und könnte wohl noch jemanden mitnehmen,  als Gegenleistung erwarte ich eine kleine Einführung in den mir unbekannten Park  Fahre von Lübbecke los,  alles was auf dem Weg liegt kommt als einsammel Station in Frage...


----------



## c0rtez (11. Oktober 2014)

Habe mal ne Frage, nicht ganz passend für hier, aber will dafür nicht extra n Thread aufmachen.

Ich habe Ende Novemeber 2 Wochen Urlaub den ich nicht brauche, aber nehmen musste, weil der Urlaub weg muss...

Nun dachte ich mir, dass geht ja noch einigermaßen zum Biken wenn man n bisschen Glück hat, also auch mal wieder in Park. In Winterberg is die Saison da schon vorbei. Weiß einer wie das in Warstein aussieht? Habe auf deren Seite nix dazu gefunden wann die Saison endet.


----------



## bitbucket (12. Oktober 2014)

c0rtez schrieb:


> Habe mal ne Frage, nicht ganz passend für hier, aber will dafür nicht extra n Thread aufmachen.
> 
> Ich habe Ende Novemeber 2 Wochen Urlaub den ich nicht brauche, aber nehmen musste, weil der Urlaub weg muss...
> 
> Nun dachte ich mir, dass geht ja noch einigermaßen zum Biken wenn man n bisschen Glück hat, also auch mal wieder in Park. In Winterberg is die Saison da schon vorbei. Weiß einer wie das in Warstein aussieht? Habe auf deren Seite nix dazu gefunden wann die Saison endet.



In einem Post auf FB ist die Dauer der Jahreskarte mit 01.04. - 31.10. angegeben - möglicherweise ist dies auch der Zeitraum der Saison.


----------



## wolfi (13. Oktober 2014)

Am besten ne Mail hin schreiben. Solange kein Schnee liegt, kann man (meistens) dort fahren.


----------



## 230691 (13. Oktober 2014)

Grüßt euch

Nicht mehr lange und Winterberg macht ja zu.
Besteht von jemanden interesse, bis zum 2. Nov noch einmal dort hinzufahren?
Oder gar ein paar mehr so als OWL Bikepark Abschluss?


----------



## Dennis32 (13. Oktober 2014)

Wir machen heute Abschluss 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




Riesen ferkelei


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chichoo (13. Oktober 2014)

Ich meine gehört zu haben, so lange kein Schnee liegt, kann man in Winterberg und Willingen fahren. In Winterberg kann es wohl sein das manche Strecken gesperrt sind , wegen Wartung.

So wurde es mir auf jedenfall von jemanden gesagt der schon ein paar Jahre dort hin fährt. Aber wie gesagt, habe es nur gehört....weiss es auch nicht 100%


----------



## Dennis32 (13. Oktober 2014)

Heute hat uns die nette Dame von der Bike Station gesagt das ab dem 2. 11 Schicht ist


----------



## bitbucket (14. Oktober 2014)

Dennis32 schrieb:


> Heute hat uns die nette Dame von der Bike Station gesagt das ab dem 2. 11 Schicht ist



War das Winterberg oder Willigen?


----------



## kris. (14. Oktober 2014)

WiBe


----------



## Ehrenfeld (28. Oktober 2014)

@Nforcer, @Rafterman86 und mich findet man morgen zum endgültigen Saisonabschluss im schönen Winterberg! Wer hat Lust, wer ist am Start?


----------



## Mountain77 (29. Oktober 2014)

Bin warscheinlich morgen und Freitag in WB.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## the_Shot (31. Oktober 2014)

Ich werde morgen mal schnell nach Willingen düsen, wen trifft man an?


----------



## Mountain77 (31. Oktober 2014)

Hab WB abgebrochen. Der Four Cross und der Bereich an der Bobbahn ist gesperrt, der Rest ist elendig feucht, gerade an den North Shore Elementen habe ich dieses Mal Hasendraht vermisst.


----------



## bitbucket (31. Oktober 2014)

Mountain77 schrieb:


> Hab WB abgebrochen. Der Four Cross und der Bereich an der Bobbahn ist gesperrt, der Rest ist elendig feucht, gerade an den North Shore Elementen habe ich dieses Mal Hasendraht vermisst.



Danke für den Hinweis! Wäre beinahe morgen selbst dahin gefahren. Weiß evtl. jemand wie es in Willingen aussieht?


----------



## bitbucket (31. Oktober 2014)

the_Shot schrieb:


> Ich werde morgen mal schnell nach Willingen düsen, wen trifft man an?



Wahrscheinlich mich


----------



## Ehrenfeld (3. November 2014)

Mountain77 schrieb:


> Hab WB abgebrochen. Der Four Cross und der Bereich an der Bobbahn ist gesperrt, der Rest ist elendig feucht, gerade an den North Shore Elementen habe ich dieses Mal Hasendraht vermisst.


Also bei uns war schon lustig - Freeride, North Shore und Single Trail waren komplett offen und waren für uns auch am interessantesten, praktischerweise wird der North Shore sogar diesmal auf die Freeride umgeleitet (kann eigentlich so bleiben )

Der Single Trail ist bei den lehmig-rutschigen Bedingungen allerdings ganz schön herausfordernd


----------



## Mountain77 (3. November 2014)

War nicht mein Tag, dann noch der Four Cross gesperrt... was solls, Bikepark Saison ist gelaufen.


----------



## Dennis32 (9. April 2015)

Ich will wohl am Samstag nach Warstein in den Park 

Sonst hat ja noch keiner auf.... 

Hat jemand Lust sich anzuschließen?
Allein ist's doof,  kenne den Park auch noch nicht! 

Wenn man sich an den Dieselkosten beteiligt könnte ich auch zwischen Minden und Bielefeld noch 2 einsacken.


----------



## bitbucket (9. April 2015)

Dennis32 schrieb:


> Ich will wohl am Samstag nach Warstein in den Park
> 
> Sonst hat ja noch keiner auf....
> 
> ...



Nur so als Hinweis: die Strecken im Wald sind sehr empfindlich gegenüber Nässe, weil es dort langsamer als sonstwo abtrocknet. Es könnte also noch recht schlammig sein.

Aber es gibt ja noch die neue Jumpline, die im offenen Hang liegt. Dort wird es wohl bis Samstag abgetrocknet sein.

Einfach mal bei der Betreiberfamilie nachfragen, wie die Strecke aktuell aussieht. Die sind ausgesprochen hilfsbereit 

Vielleicht sieht man sich dort


----------



## Dennis32 (9. April 2015)

Danke für den Tipp, werde dann morgen Nachmittag mal fragen wie es aussieht... 
Sonst geht es halt in den deister


----------



## Über (10. April 2015)

Hallo,

wir sind morgen um 10h zu Dritt dort.
User huebschi, aero9000 und ich.


Gruß
der Über


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dennis32 (11. April 2015)

Schön war es, nur das lange warten auf den Regen und die Matsch war etwas nervig 

Den ersten Park Dreck des Jahres gesammelt.


----------



## bitbucket (11. April 2015)

Dennis32 schrieb:


> Schön war es, nur das lange warten auf den Regen und die Matsch war etwas nervig
> 
> Den ersten Park Dreck des Jahres gesammelt.



Jo, das sieht amtlich aus! Ich nehme an, dann wart Ihr tatsächlich in Kallenhardt.

Ich war heute immer noch nicht wieder fit nach einer Grippe in dieser Woche. Wenn ich das aber so sehe, bin ich doch etwas neidisch.


----------



## balder (12. April 2015)

Wollte am 10.05.2015 das erste mal dieses jahr in einen Park bevorzugt winterberg möchte vielleicht noch jemand an dem tag los und hätte vielleicht noch einen platz (Fahrer & bike) frei oder würde sich das zug Ticket teilen wollen.


----------



## Dennis32 (13. April 2015)

Hilfreich wäre zu wissen wo du wohnst...


----------



## balder (13. April 2015)

Doppelpost


----------



## balder (13. April 2015)

Ohh sorry ich wohne in Bielefeld ubbedissen 5 min von der A2


----------



## bitbucket (19. April 2015)

Unser Ausflug nach Warstein heute war ja leider nicht so erfreulich. Von mir noch diie allerbesten Genesungswünsche für den Kollegen aus Köln.

Hoffe, dass es ihm bald besser geht. So ein Ereignis holt einen schneller auf den Boden der Tatsachen zurück, als einem lieb ist. Wir betreiben einen Sport, bei dem die wohlbehaltenene Rückkehr nach Hause leider nicht selbstverständlich ist.


----------



## balder (19. April 2015)

Das stimmt leider so ein Ereignis zeigt einem leider das in unserem Sport immer etwas passieren kann.


----------



## Dennis32 (20. April 2015)

Werde das an ihn weitergeben! 

Ihn hat es leider ganz schön zerlegt..... 
Oberhalb vom Handgelenk sind Elle und Speiche ab,  unterhalb vom Ellenbogen ist auch noch ein Bruch
(Elle oder Speiche weiß ich nicht) 
Dazu kommt ein doppelter Schlüsselbein Bruch. Er liegt jetzt in der Uniklinik
Düsseldorf und wartet auf die Op.


Erste Frage nach dem Röntgen..... 
Was ist mit meinem Bike?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## poekelz (20. April 2015)

Wer schon mal so etwas miterlebt hat oder selber im RTW abtransportiert wurde, kann das nachfühlen - auch von mir (unbekannterweise) die besten Genesungswünsche!

Auf welcher Strecke ist das passiert - von den aberwitzigen Northshores abgeschmiert?


----------



## bitbucket (20. April 2015)

Dennis32 schrieb:


> Werde das an ihn weitergeben!
> 
> Ihn hat es leider ganz schön zerlegt.....
> Oberhalb vom Handgelenk sind Elle und Speiche ab,  unterhalb vom Ellenbogen ist auch noch ein Bruch
> ...



Danke für die Info. Zum Glück ist er nicht nach Warstein in die Klinik gekommen ...


----------



## bitbucket (20. April 2015)

poekelz schrieb:


> ...
> Auf welcher Strecke ist das passiert - von den aberwitzigen Northshores abgeschmiert?



Sein Kollege sagte, das wäre am ersten Table der Jumpline am Haupthang passiert.


----------



## -Kiwi- (20. April 2015)

Gute Besserung!


----------



## Dennis32 (20. April 2015)

bitbucket schrieb:


> Sein Kollege sagte, das wäre am ersten Table der Jumpline am Haupthang passiert.


Korrekt, er hat beim Absprung irgendwie Mist gemacht und so einen pop bekommen das er von seinem Hinterrad überholt wurde.... Keine Chance mehr dagegen zu halten.


----------



## Nico Laus (20. April 2015)

Der erste Table ist dafür berüchtigt stark zu kicken. Ist mir auch schon passiert. Zum Glück  ohne schwere Folgen. Gute Besserung  an den Bruchpiloten!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bitbucket (24. April 2015)

Habe gerade gesehen, dass Willingen wieder geöffnet hat. Trifft man irgendwen heute Nachmittag dort? Wetter soll ja ab morgen nicht mehr so prickelnd werden, daher noch schnell ein bisschen rumhümpfen


----------



## balder (24. April 2015)

Viel Spaß ich muss leider bis 20uhr in der Firma sitzen bei dem Bomben Wetter


----------



## bitbucket (24. April 2015)

Schade, war ein geiler Nachmittag. Aber Du hast jetzt ja auch endlich Feierabend ...

An den Strecken ist leider noch nicht allzu viel passiert. Zumindest ist seit Saisonende nicht eine Bremswelle auf der Freeride verschwunden. Am Downhill wurde im mittleren Abschnitt dem Anschein nach etwas gemacht.

Gut, ich hatte auch nicht wirklich damit gerechnet, perfekte Strecken vorzufinden, nachdem die Eröffnung nun doch recht kurzfristig kam. Alles in allem dennoch ein äußerst geschmeidiger Nachmittag


----------



## bitbucket (30. April 2015)

Tach, sonst wer morgen noch in Willingen? Ich hoffe ja, dass es dort schneller als woanders abtrocknet und nicht so voll wird, wie es am Saisoneröffnungstag für Winterberg zu erwarten ist


----------



## Nico Laus (27. Mai 2015)

Bin morgen in Winterberg. Gesellschaft ist immer willkommen.


----------



## Nico Laus (29. Mai 2015)

Männer,  besteht Interesse an einem kleinen OWL Treffen in Winterberg am Sonntag? Das Wetter soll ganz brauchbar sein.


----------



## crossboss (29. Mai 2015)




----------



## bitbucket (29. Mai 2015)

Nico Laus schrieb:


> Männer,  besteht Interesse an einem kleinen OWL Treffen in Winterberg am Sonntag? Das Wetter soll ganz brauchbar sein.



Interesse ja, klappt leider dennoch nicht. Habe für Sonntag ein Fahrtechniktraining gebucht.


----------



## 230691 (29. Mai 2015)

Nico Laus schrieb:


> Männer,  besteht Interesse an einem kleinen OWL Treffen in Winterberg am Sonntag? Das Wetter soll ganz brauchbar sein.


Bin am Sonntag auch in Winterberg


----------



## Dennis32 (29. Mai 2015)

Am sonntag schon,  aber erst nächsten... Bin am 6 und 7 dort


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Nico Laus (30. Mai 2015)

Wer ist denn morgen dabei? Möchte um ca 10:15Uhr starten. Parke möglichst weit oben. Hellblauer Alfa, schwarzes canyon.


----------



## 230691 (30. Mai 2015)

Bin da kann dir aber keine genaue Uhrzeit sagen.
Werde es morgen früh ganz gemütlich angehen und dann irgendwann in Winterberg eintrudeln.
Bin mit meinem grünen Propain Tyee da


----------



## balder (1. Juni 2015)

Hey moin wer ist den am Donnerstag von euch in Winterberg? Werde so gegen 11uhr dort eintreffen. Ich fahre von Bielefeld gegen 8Uhr mit dem Zug dorthin vielleicht mag sich ja jemand an schlissen und sich das Zug Ticket teilen.


----------



## crossboss (3. Juni 2015)

Wir fahren Do mit der Bahn nach Brilon und dann dem Rad nach Wibe und zügig vorbei!  Viel Spaß im Park!


----------



## balder (3. Juni 2015)

Ahh ok euch viel Spaß bei der Tour.


----------



## balder (4. Juni 2015)

So endlich daheim aus dem Park war sehr geil und hat extrem Spaß gemacht mit bitbucket die trails zu shredden.


----------



## Dennis32 (5. Juni 2015)

Wurde viel umgebaut  in Winterberg? 
Wie ist die neue Northshore?


----------



## balder (5. Juni 2015)

Die Northshore ist echt super. Schön flowig kann man echt super fahren. Aber ansonsten finde ich sind der großteil der Strecken in einem nicht ganz so tollem Zustand.


----------



## bitbucket (5. Juni 2015)

War heute noch kurz in Willingen, die Freeride dort ist frisch präpariert worden. So macht sie wieder Spaß.

Mal sehen, wann sie wieder mit Bremswellen zerbombt ist - ist ja nächste Woche Festival. Und anlässlich des IXS Downhill Cups ist der Startdrop nicht nur mit Brettern 'entschärft', sondern heute Nachmittag gleich mit reichlich Erde zugeschüttet worden. Sieht fast so aus, als sollte das so bleiben 

Schade eigentlich, denn ich bin immer gern dort hin gefahren, weil es deutlich chilliger als in Winterberg zugeht - auch wenn man natürlich nicht ansatzweise das gleiche geboten bekommt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Nico Laus (5. Juni 2015)

Wegen des zugeschütteten Drops magst du Willingen nicht mehr?
Fürs Rennen braucht es halt einen Starthügel zum Lossprinten.


----------



## bitbucket (6. Juni 2015)

Das streite ich nicht ab, da sich mein Post eigentlich nicht auf den Rennbetrieb bezog.

Nur wenn es so *bleiben* sollte, würde ich das wirklich ärgerlich finden. Normalerweise plädiere ich auch immer für sichere Bikepark-Strecken, weil ich selbst davon profitiere, da ich erst seit einem Jahr fahre 

Aber irgendwann reicht es nicht mehr, einen Table immer bis in die Landung zu springen, dann möchte man einen Double. Ich war soooo stolz, als ich den Startdrop im November das erste mal genommen habe  Da ist es durchaus verständlich, dass man nicht so begeistert ist, wenn alle Obstacles weichgespült werden.

Ein wenig Herausforderung sollte bleiben, auch wenn es durchaus richtig ist, dass man Parks für alle Biker baut. Jeder sollte seinen Spaß haben und sich verbessern können. Die Anfänger, aber eben auch die Fortgeschrittenen und die wirklich versierten Rider.

Da möchte ich gern auf Balder's Post verweisen: die Flowshore ist ein perfektes Beispiel, weil man sich gefahrlos herantasten kann, aber eben auch eine etwas anspruchsvollere Linie nehmen kann (Brücke nach dem Kreisel, z.B.).

Wenn es diese Option nicht gäbe, ware es wieder vergleichsweise  öde. Genau das meinte ich damit


----------



## Danimal (10. Juni 2015)

Hallihallo,

ich habe vor, am Freitag so gegen 08:00 in den Bikepark nach Winterberg zu fahren, wo ich dann so bis 14/15:00 bleiben werde. Auf dem Heckträger hätten noch 1-2 Böcke Platz, falls jemand mitkommen möchte. Startort wäre Bielefeld (Sieker).

Cheers,
Dan


----------



## balder (10. Juni 2015)

Hast ne pn


----------



## balder (12. Juni 2015)

So nach einem geilen Tag in winterberg leider mit zwei stürzen von mir die sich harmlos anfühlten den ich konnte ja noch ohne Probleme weiter fahren. Musste ich nun doch ins Krankenhaus und es stellte sich raus hintere sehne im Knie (Name ist mir leider entfallen) beschädigt und die Bänder vom sprunggelenk im Eimer nächsten 3-4 Wochen kein biken.



[/url


----------



## Nico Laus (13. Juni 2015)

OUCH!! Gute Besserung!
Wie ist's passiert?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## balder (13. Juni 2015)

An der Northshore die Stelle wo man das bachbett überfährt dann in die enge Kurve und wieder zurück war ich etwas zu schnell und zu weit rechts und dann lag ich unten das witzige ist das ich noch ca3,5-4std weiter gefahren bin und es wirklich erst Zuhause gemerkt hatte.


----------



## Nico Laus (13. Juni 2015)

Oha! Eigentlich ist ja alles sehr safe gebaut, aber passieren kann natürlich immer was. Sehr ärgerlich dass du mitten in der Saison pausieren musst.


----------



## balder (13. Juni 2015)

Jop ist nicht so pralle aber in spätestens 4 Wochen bin ich wieder auf dem Bock in der Zwischenzeit ist halt bastelzeit


----------



## bitbucket (13. Juni 2015)

Hi Marcel, gute Besserung auch von mir


----------



## Danimal (13. Juni 2015)

Sehr ärgerlich, aber der Mann hat ohne Klagen bis zum Ende durchgezogen! War ein großer Spaß, schreit nach Wiederholung!


----------



## balder (13. Juni 2015)

Danke für die besserungs wünsche. Also ich wäre bei einer Wiederholung dabei


----------



## Ehrenfeld (16. Juni 2015)

@Rafterman86 und ich sind morgen in Winterberg. Trifft man wen?


----------



## chichoo (16. Juni 2015)

Fahre ca 1 mal im Monat von Geseke aus nach Winterberg/Willingen/, hätte platz für ca 10 Bikes und 2 Leute : )

Falls jemand hier in der ecke mal eine mitfahrgelegenheit sucht . PN


----------



## poekelz (18. Juni 2015)

@Freesoul & Rafterman86 - seit ihr gestern zufällig in einem Mercedes Viano vor uns bis Brilon gefahren? Wir sind dann links nach Willi und ihr im Kreisel rechts nach Wibe....


----------



## Ehrenfeld (18. Juni 2015)

poekelz schrieb:


> @Freesoul & Rafterman86 - seit ihr gestern zufällig in einem Mercedes Viano vor uns bis Brilon gefahren? Wir sind dann links nach Willi und ihr im Kreisel rechts nach Wibe....


Nope, waren in einem Mondeo Turnier unterwegs.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Danimal (7. Juli 2015)

Hallo zusammen,

ich fahre am Freitag gegen 08:00 in Richtung Winterberg. Abfahrt nach Hause dann um 15:00 Uhr. Will wer mit?

Cheers,
D


----------



## Echinopsis (9. Juli 2015)

Moin Dan,

ist ja lustig, so hört bzw.liest man sich mal wieder  Ich bin am Wochenende mit meiner Mädelstruppe auch in WiBe, wir schlagen wahrscheinlich so gegen halb elf am Freitag da auf, vielleicht läuft man sich ja über den Weg.

Grüße Tine


----------



## Danimal (10. Juli 2015)

Hey Tine, jetzt erst gelesen... viel Spaß mit der Truppe.
Habe nach 26 Abfahren die Segel gestrichen ;-). Heute hat da einfach alles gepasst - hat Spaß gemacht.

Übrigens: Aus Bielefeld spart man etwa 20 Minuten bei der Anreise, wenn man statt über Bad Wünnenberg am Flughafen vorbei über die Bundesstraße fährt. Da kann man einfach besser überholen als auf den Abschnitten über die Brilonroute.

Für alle, die heute nicht da waren: Die DH-Strecke war heute wieder komplett geöffnet, inklusive Brücke. Die Singletrail hat an ein paar Stellen unter den Gewittergüssen gelitten und ist noch etwas wurzeliger -also noch viel besser- geworden ;-).

Übernächste Woche hätte ich wieder eine Mitfahrgelegenheit. Bei Interesse: PM.

Attacke,
Dan


----------



## crossboss (13. Juli 2015)

Ab kommenden Mittwoch , 15. 07 - Sonntag, 19.07. wollen wir nen Trip durch  die _*Harzer Bikeparks* _machen;-)


----------



## Danimal (28. Juli 2015)

Und? Wie war's im Harz? Lohnt sich das (im Vergleich zu Winterberg)?


----------



## crossboss (29. Juli 2015)

Danimal schrieb:


> Und? Wie war's im Harz? Lohnt sich das (im Vergleich zu Winterberg)?


 Ja, auf jeden Fall
Wobei ich jetzt nur St. Andreasberg, Schulenberg und Braunlage kenne.


----------



## Danimal (29. Juli 2015)

Cool. Welcher von denen hat Dir am besten gefallen?


----------



## crossboss (29. Juli 2015)

Mir gefielen am besten Schulenberg und St Andreasberg. Die sind absolut top + und auch bestens gepflegt . Die Pflege in Braunlage wird leider etwas vernachlässigt aber dafür sind die Strecken megalang bis 5 km+ bequeme Gondel. Man hat einfach den Eindruck Biker bitte nur irgendwie nebenbei.


----------



## Danimal (30. Juli 2015)

Danke für den Tip, wobei 5km Länge ja schon wirklich gut klingt. Ich muss mir das glaube ich auch mal anschauen ;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## crossboss (30. Juli 2015)

Kein Problem.......die unteren Teile in Braunlage sind zu Teil eher tretlastige Wurzelteppiche die Kilometer bringen. Da könnte man vllt doch etwas mehr Action hinzufügen,-)
Spaß machen aber Alle,-)


----------



## Danimal (20. August 2015)

Morgen früh (07:30) fahre ich ab Bielefeld in Richtung Winterberg. Zurück dann so gegen 15:00. Will wer mit?
Update: Ihr habt was verpasst . Bestes Wetter, leere Strecken in gutem Zustand, alles geöffnet. Leider stand mir bei einer Landung ein Noob im weg, weswegen ich mit dem Körper bremsen musste. Nix passiert. Erkenntnis: Ab Nachmittags Schülerattacke.


----------



## iselimes (28. August 2015)

Morgen früh von Paderborn nach Winterberg. Jemand Interesse?


----------



## Danimal (10. September 2015)

Tach!

Morgen früh geht's wieder um 07:30 von Bielefeld nach Winterberg. Zurück wie immer gegen 15:00. Wer will nochmal, wer hat noch nicht?


----------



## StudiBiker (21. September 2015)

Gut dass ich das hier sehe! Meldet euch wenn mal wieder jemand fährt, bin aus Paderborn und dafür immer zu haben!


----------



## Stubenkueken (26. September 2015)

Ich fahre morgen aus Bielefeld nach Winterberg und habe noch einen Platz frei. Wer Lust hat mitzukommen den würde ich auf dem weg einsammeln. Ich starte bei mir um 7.30 im Park bin ich mittelmäßig unterwegs


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## the_Shot (26. September 2015)

Sind auch morgen in Winterberg, vll. sieht man sich ja


----------



## chucki_bo (19. Oktober 2015)

Nabenz,

wie lange haben Wibe und Willi noch auf??


----------



## Mountain77 (19. Oktober 2015)

http://www.bikepark-winterberg.de/de/oeffnungszeiten.html
1.11.15
Ebenso wohl Willingen
http://www.ettelsberg-seilbahn.de/aktuell/aktuelles.php


----------



## chucki_bo (19. Oktober 2015)

Gracias


----------



## xpippenx (20. Oktober 2015)

Willingen wird auch noch länger aufhaben, allerdings nur am We. Voraus gesetzt das das Wetter stabil bleibt werden die noch bis Mitte November aufhaben.


----------



## poekelz (20. Oktober 2015)

Nein, Willi also die Ettelsbergseilbahn hat ab 02.11. Herbstrevsion. 
Es steht natürlich jedem Frei selber hochzutreten und dann die Strecken runter zu sausen


----------



## xpippenx (20. Oktober 2015)

Stimmt schon. Aber die Revision ist immer nur unter der Woche. Am We läuft der Lift


----------



## Danimal (1. Dezember 2015)

Kann der Winter bitte jetzt wieder vorbei sein?


----------



## 3rdNERD (1. Dezember 2015)

Danimal schrieb:


> Kann der Winter bitte jetzt wieder vorbei sein?


Um die Zeit bis zu den ersten Bikepark-Ausflügen zu überbrücken, versuche ich mich gerade mit Schlamm und nassen Wurzeln anzufreunden - allein, es will nicht recht gelingen 

Es bleibt lediglich eine mehr oder weniger gemeisterte Herausforderung. Doch das breite, ins Gesicht gemeißelte Grinsen bleibt aus.


----------



## crossboss (2. Dezember 2015)

Fahr mal Maxxis Beaver 2,25 die sind perfekt für gemischte bis sehr schlammige Bedingungen. HihgRoller 2 Vorn und Hinten schlagen sich ebenfalls gigantisch bei jedem Wetter.  Fahren im Laub und Matsch fast wie ne Scheefräse. Tip: Beaver im Probikeshop für 29,90 €


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Nico Laus (2. Dezember 2015)

3rdNERD schrieb:


> Um die Zeit bis zu den ersten Bikepark-Ausflügen zu überbrücken, versuche ich mich gerade mit Schlamm und nassen Wurzeln anzufreunden - allein, es will nicht recht gelingen
> 
> Es bleibt lediglich eine mehr oder weniger gemeisterte Herausforderung. Doch das breite, ins Gesicht gemeißelte Grinsen bleibt aus.


Haha ich kenne das!  Dafür erscheinen die Trails im Frühling einfacher denn je. Ich glaube, deshalb sind die Briten so gute Biker: Viel Schlammerfahrung.


----------



## crossboss (3. Dezember 2015)

Nico Laus schrieb:


> Haha ich kenne das!  Dafür erscheinen die Trails im Frühling einfacher denn je. Ich glaube, deshalb sind die Briten so gute Biker: Viel Schlammerfahrung.



Genau ! Wer in dem Boden klarkommt, der kann es überall besser!


----------



## Dennis32 (3. Mai 2016)

Jemand Donnerstag und freitag in Wibe? 

Mobil gesendet


----------



## crossboss (3. Mai 2016)

Andreasberg


----------



## 3rdNERD (4. Mai 2016)

Dennis32 schrieb:


> Jemand Donnerstag und freitag in Wibe?
> 
> Mobil gesendet


Wollte eigentlich nach Willi. Je nachdem wie es Mittwoch in Willi läuft, fahre ich Freitag nach Wibe. Ist ja doch noch etwas abwechslungsreicher


----------



## Mountain77 (4. Mai 2016)

crossboss schrieb:


> Andreasberg


Ebenso


----------



## 230691 (4. Mai 2016)

Morgen mit Sascha und Matthias (Vogel23) in WiBe

Gesendet von meinem XT1562 mit Tapatalk


----------



## serhio1977 (4. Mai 2016)

Hi.  Wo und wann trifft Ihr euch? 

Gesendet von meinem D6603 mit Tapatalk


----------



## 230691 (4. Mai 2016)

Gegen 10uhr oben am Parkplatz.
Bin mit nem grünen Tyee und roter Gabel da 

Gesendet von meinem XT1562 mit Tapatalk


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## serhio1977 (4. Mai 2016)

In Bikepark Willingen? 

Gesendet von meinem D6603 mit Tapatalk


----------



## 230691 (4. Mai 2016)

Nee, WiBe

Gesendet von meinem XT1562 mit Tapatalk


----------



## serhio1977 (4. Mai 2016)

WiBe?  Willingen Bikepark? Oder verstehe ich was falsch? 

Gesendet von meinem D6603 mit Tapatalk


----------



## 230691 (4. Mai 2016)

Winterberg

Gesendet von meinem XT1562 mit Tapatalk


----------



## serhio1977 (4. Mai 2016)

Dann hoffentlich sehen wir uns morgen.  Habe weiß rot schwarze Merida 

Gesendet von meinem D6603 mit Tapatalk


----------



## serhio1977 (5. Mai 2016)

Seid ihr schon mal am Start? 

Gesendet von meinem D6603 mit Tapatalk


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ock (17. Mai 2016)

Moin,

hat jemand Lust am Samstag, dem 21.5,  nach Winterberg zu fahren, wollte mit dem Enduro hin.

Und am Sonntag, dem 22.5, wollt ich mit dem Hardtail nach Brilon oder Trailpark - Winterberg.


----------



## Sado-Uwe (17. Mai 2016)

http://brilon-totallokal.de/mountain-bike-festival/


----------



## poekelz (24. August 2016)

In Willingen soll gebaut und erweitert werden:
http://www.mtb-news.de/news/2016/08...euer Lift, 2 neue Strecken und bessere Pflege


----------

